# My Weight Training Journal



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*My Weight Training Journal*
​
Well this is my weight training journal; hopefully I will up date this once a week and see some progression. Any advice, hits and tips on my training or diet are very welcome.

*Background*

I am 30 years old and have been weight training now for 4 weeks, in 2004 I went up to 14 stone I have since lost weight and I am sitting around the 12 stone mark.

*My Pictures*




























*Stats*

Height 5'10"

Weight 75.4 kgs

Arm Just under 14 inch

Waist 36 inch

Chest 39 inch

*Previous Training*

For the last month I have been training five days a week:

Monday Chest and Bi's

Tuesday Back and Tri's

Wednesday Shoulders

Thursday Chest and Bi's

Friday Back and Tri's

I do some crunches between sets, and there is no leg work due to a knee injury I picked up during the Great North Run.

*Training program as of Monday*

My new training will be a 3 day split mon, wed, fri as I know that I was over training.

Monday Chest and tri's

Tuesday Rest

Wednesday Back and Bi's

Thursday Rest

Friday Shoulders

*Diet*

For my first month I wasn't eating particularly well and I wasn't taking any supplements. This is my new diet I have been on for one week.

Meal 1 0720 75g of protein and one slice of peanut butter on wholemeal bread

Training 0815 - 0915

Meal 2 1000 75g of protein mixed with oats.

Meal 3 1200 Salad with either tuna or chicken

Meal 4 1400 Pasty

Meal 5 1730 75g of protein shake

Meal 6 1900 Meat and veg

Going by the rule of 1.5 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight my target is 250 grams of protein per day. I have found that I have felt bloated all week I am not used to eating all this in a day and my waist has backed this up by going from 35" to 36". I am going to keep my eye on this and if it goes up any more then I shall reduce my intake.

*What am I lifting?*

Bench press 60kg

Bicep curl 30.5 kg

Shoulder press 15 kg db

*My Aims *

My goal is to build a muscled and fairly toned body and I would like to have big arms but that is something that can't really be measured so I have set 2 goals, I know these are both in the same discipline but I am not going to concentrate on them, I am assuming that if I can achieve those goals then the rest of my body will grow in proportion.

My long term goal is to be able to bench press 100kg.

My short term goal is to be able to bench press my own body weight 75kgs


----------



## tom2006 (Jun 12, 2006)

75grams of protein in one sitting is a bit much imo also doesnt look like youe getting a great deal of carbs in there,also dont look like your getting alot of quality food is the 75grams u say from a shake? your new routeen looks ok shame you cant train them legs thou. good luck


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Get a little help with your diet mate.

Post it up in the diet section.

New workout looks good but get your legs in there.

Good luck with your goals mate, il keep my eye on your journal


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

tom2006 said:


> 75grams of protein in one sitting is a bit much imo also doesnt look like youe getting a great deal of carbs in there,also dont look like your getting alot of quality food is the 75grams u say from a shake? your new routeen looks ok shame you cant train them legs thou. good luck


Yeah the 75g is from a shake but i should of stated that its a 75 gram serving which is about 60 grams of protein. Reference the carbs i thought that i should be avoiding too much of them!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MXMAD said:


> Get a little help with your diet mate.
> 
> Post it up in the diet section.
> 
> ...


I will put my diet in the diet section to get some advice thanks. Hopefully i will get my legs in after Christmas


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Didn't have a great week, my Monday and Wednesday sessions had to be cut short and i ended up only doing chest on Monday no tri's and just bi's on Wednesday no back, was a bit frustrating. But i did do 30 minutes on the bike Tuesday and Thursday.

My weight has been flutuating this week been up and down from my usual 75.4kg but i don't believe that my waist has changed. I have been writing a new training program this week i will post it when it is finished.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chuffed today that i managed to do 10 reps of 60kg bench press this morning my next 2 sets were only 6 reps though, hopefully i will be adding weight soon.:lift:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Slightly updated diet

Meal 1 0720 60g of protein and two boiled eggs on one slice of wholemeal toast on a training day and on a non training day i swap the eggs for peanut butter.

Training 0815 - 0915

Meal 2 1000 60g of protein and oats and a banana

Meal 3 1200 Salad with either tuna or chicken

Meal 4 1400 Pasta and tuna

Meal 5 1730 Normal heathly meal usually fish veg and mash or meat veg and mash

Meal 6 1900 60g of protein with milk before bed.

On weekends i relax the diet but i still try and eat good foods, i cut the shakes until sunday night so i am ready for Monday morning. I usually have lots of egg and tuna.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

My Current training program:

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

Bench Press 3 x 10 60kg

Incline Press 3 x 10 50kg

Machine Fly's 3 x 10 49kg

Lying tricep extension 12.5kg

Rope Pull downs 40kg

Ab Crunches

*Tuesday Rest/Cardio*

*Wednesday Back and Bi's*

Pull ups 3 x 5

Standing ez bar curl 3 x 10 30kg

Precher Curl 3 x 10 17.5kg

Lat pull downs 3 x 10 63kg

Seated cable row 3 x 10 49 kg

Dumbbell row 3 x 10 25kg

Ab Crunches

*Thursday Rest/Cardio*

*Friday Shoulders*

Seated overhead dumbbell press 3 x 10 15kg

Dumbbell front raise 3 x 10 12.5kg

Barbell upright row 27.5kg

Ab Crunches


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

My weight is still 75.4kgs. Lost tape measure so i haven't got any other stats.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday Back and Bi's*

*
*

*
*Pull ups 3 x 5/7,6,5

Standing ez bar curl 3 x 10 30kg/30.5kg

Precher Curl 3 x 10 17.5kg/25.5kg

Lat pull downs 3 x 10 63kg

Seated cable row 3 x 10 49 kg

Dumbbell row 3 x 10 25kg

Ab Crunches


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Did better on the pull ups this week and added 2.5kg to the precher curl and i have added the bar weight which was missing hence the big jump. And due to the change in order (ie bi's before back) my grip was starting to let me down at the end of the session when i was db rowing. Might change back or bring in grip exercises.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday Shoulders*

*
*

*
*Seated overhead dumbbell press 3 x 10 15kg

Dumbbell front raise 3 x 10 12.5kg

Barbell upright row 27.5kg/30kg

Ab Crunches


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Meal 1 0720 60g of protein and two boiled eggs on one slice of wholemeal toast on a training day and on a non training day i swap the eggs for peanut butter. (Here i would personally go for something like oats or scrambled eggs something like 2whole eggs and 6 egg whites etc)

Training 0815 - 0915

Meal 2 1000 60g of protein and oats and a banana (here you want fast digesting carbs to replace the ones lost during training within your "open window" e.g jacket potato with tuna, or white pasta, or couscous or something like that)

Meal 3 1200 Salad with either tuna or chicken

Meal 4 1400 Pasta and tuna (make sure the pasta is wholemeal here or if you don't have pasta have brown rice)

Meal 5 1730 Normal heathly meal usually fish veg and mash or meat veg and mash (try to not go longer than 3 hours without food especially protein if you can) (also if you can try not to have mash here and if you do have it have sweet potato instead of normal potato)

Meal 6 1900 60g of protein with milk before bed. (you can also try having low fat cottage cheese here which i slow digesting protein, or casein protein which also has slow digesting properties)

The reason i have changed the diet in this way is IMHO it stops your body from having unnecessary insulin spikes and also controls body fat due to the GI of the different listed foods!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

TBH as well m8 i would try and get in more compound movements like dead lifts for back etc also you said in your earlier posts that you cut one or two of your training session short i think it was the back session with bi's where you trained just your bi's, just for future reference just in-case it happens again in this case i wouldn't have trained only bi's as this is the smaller of the muscles and if/when you train back you are also training bi's as a secondary muscle so if you have to choose again between either bi's or back go for back ever time!!!!!!!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Chris i will look into making some of them changes.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

On friday i weighed 75.4kg and i weighed in at 76.6kg today!!1.2kg in a weekend can't believe it, i have been quite strict with my food during the week but relaxing my diet on the weekends i think i may have to rethink this!!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a very frustrating bench press today, it feels like i will ever get off 60kg, feels like i have been on it for ever.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I too have a problem with chest i am progressing fine with other excercises but that is just a bugger,, i dunno why i am getting no progression..oh wait i got an idea I will ask professor daps he seems to know everything on that field...

But how long u been stuck on 60 for then?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Best part of two months but to be fair i started on 55kg and i went up to 60kg far to quickly and was struggling to do 6 reps and probably with bad form, today i did 10,9,8 with better form so i am progressing just very slowly.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

Bench Press 3 x 10 60kg

Incline Press 3 x 10 50kg/52.5kg

Machine Fly's 3 x 10 49kg/56kg

Lying tricep extension 12.5kg

Rope Pull downs 40kg/45kg

Ab Crunches


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Had a frustrating time last week, i hurt my back so i had to bin a shoulder session and didn't train the following week with man flu. But back in training now i will see what i can do over the Christmas period.


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey. You really need to train your legs mate. this will really help build a better all round shape. add compound exercises to your training aswell. as for the diet lay off the protein shakes. thse things are just bulls**t. Dont fall for the consumer bollocks. all you need is a good diet . lots of the right foods.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

First day back at work and back in the gym struggled a bit but glad to be back. On January 1st i started on creatine. Looking forward to some hard training and hopefully some good gains. Happy new year all!!


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good Advice ^^^^Bump to that


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Apologies

Below is the advise from Chris4pez that I was refering to:-

"TBH as well m8 i would try and get in more compound movements like dead lifts for back etc also you said in your earlier posts that you cut one or two of your training session short i think it was the back session with bi's where you trained just your bi's, just for future reference just in-case it happens again in this case i wouldn't have trained only bi's as this is the smaller of the muscles and if/when you train back you are also training bi's as a secondary muscle so if you have to choose again between either bi's or back go for back ever time!!!!!!!!""


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

Bench Press 3 x 10 60kg /62.5kg

Incline Press 3 x 10 50kg/52.5kg/57.5kg

Machine Fly's 3 x 10 49kg/56kg

Lying tricep extension 12.5kg/15kg

Rope Pull downs 40kg/45kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Felt good to eventually get off 60kg for bench press.


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

get on maximuscle cyclone mate and if u dont have a bench at home then invest!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Greg_dds said:


> get on maximuscle cyclone mate and if u dont have a bench at home then invest!!


I do all of my training in a gym during working hours:lift: .

I think that maximuscle is a bit overpriced to be honest, i spend about £60 every 3 months on about 7.5kg of protein and 1 kg of creatine. £60 wouldn't last a month using maximuscle. Why Cyclone i take it you think it makes a big difference.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday Back and Bi's*

Pull ups 3 x 5/7,6,5

Standing ez bar curl 3 x 10 30kg/30.5kg/33kg

Precher Curl 3 x 10 17.5kg/25.5kg/28kg

Lat pull downs 3 x 10 63kg

Seated cable row 3 x 10 49 kg

Plate shrugs 3 x 20 25kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday Shoulders and Legs*

*
*

*
*Seated overhead dumbbell press 3 x 10 15kg

Dumbbell front raise 3 x 10 12.5kg

Barbell upright row 27.5kg/30kg/35kg

Squat 3 x 10 40kg

Calf raise 3 x 10 20kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Tried legs for the first time on friday and can barely walk this weekend, i think that i need to warm up and stretch properly next time.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Legs should have there own day,not thrown in at the end of a shoulder session.

Combine chest and shoulders instead.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday Back and Bi's*

Pull ups 3 x 5/7,6,5

Standing ez bar curl 3 x 10 30kg/30.5kg/33kg

Precher Curl 3 x 10 17.5kg/25.5kg/28kg

Lat pull downs 3 x 10 63kg

Seated cable row 3 x 10 49 kg/56kg

Plate shrugs 3 x 20 25kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have bought some 0.5kg wrist/ankle weights which i am now going to use for progressive poundages i will strap them to the bar and i am going to try and go up 1kg on all exercises every week. Bought them out of a pound shop as i am to tight to spend £18 on 0.5 kg plates. I just feel that 2.5kg increments can be quite alot on some of the smaller muscle groups and progress can sometimes stall.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

Bench Press 3 x 10 62.5kg/63.5kg

Incline Press 3 x 10 57.5kg

Machine Fly's 3 x 10 56kg/63kg

Lying tricep extension 15kg/16kg

Rope Pull downs 45kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I used my 0.5kg weights on bench press today thinking that i wouldn't notice much difference and would be able to creep up the weights. Bloody hell i noticed straight away just that extra 1kg on the bar makes alot of diffence when your at your maximum.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

HI there,

I'm 30 and started lifting weights in Oct last year (after brother in law told me I looked like I'd been on a pastry diet!). I've followed the same splits as you

started back/tri, chest/ bi, sboulders /legs (although legs from start)

now I'm on back/bi, chest/ tri and shoulders legs

Loads of people have told you to do legs and I'd agree (focus on them a lot). How can you bench more than you can squat??!!

I have trained in a different way than you w.r.t. reps. I do warm up set

10reps then 2, 2, 2, 2 untill I get to my target weight. I then aim 5-8 reps for 3 sets (normally 8, then 6, then 5). I also go down a weight to make sure I get in 5-8 if needed........I've found this has kept my max lifts going up regularly.

I also train with a mate (so always have a spotter) who's been training longer and is stronger (in most lifts - although I've opvertaken him on a few now)!

After reading on here I've based my program around compound movements, including some olympic lifts (which are my favourites)

So favourite exercises are Squat, Clean and press, deadlift and bench

I started with a 50kg bench, 50 kg deadlift and 60 kg squat.

I'm now squat 130kg (good ones) - 145kg not so good ones

Deadlift 90kg (no straps) and 135 straps (weak wrists - no jokes please)

Bench 85kg for 6-8 and 95 kg 1rm

So the best advice I got off here is big compound movements with spotters at lower reps for weight increases.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

phys sam said:


> HI there,
> 
> I'm 30 and started lifting weights in Oct last year (after brother in law told me I looked like I'd been on a pastry diet!). I've followed the same splits as you
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input, i have only been training legs for a couple of weeks and i am wanting to take it steady and hopefully i will make some drastic improvements. You have made excellent improvements in strength, am i write in saying that you have been training the same amount of time as me? What body type are you? If i don't make some steady gains with my small weights (0.5kg) i am going to seriously start to look at changing my routine. At the moment a 85kg bench is pie in the sky.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

I posted some pics under new member (not sure how to put link on)?

Body type mesomorph

I've always been sporty, just let things slip a little!LOL

I started in Oct 2007 and have gone for it. I'm a bit obsessive like that. Last year it was golf and I was playing twice a week. I just hope this time I stick at the weights.

Also have competition from mate (who's lifted weights as rugby player in past and is/ was stronger). Plus have goal of needing decent body in Dec for Oz on the beach! 

I've concentrated on lifting as heavy as possible (maintaining form, cause my mate tells me i'm cheating otherwise!!) for lower reps (5-8) to work on strength.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

Bench Press 3 x 10 63.5kg/65kg

Incline Press 3 x 10 57.5kg/58.5kg

Machine Fly's 3 x 10 63kg

Lying tricep extension 16kg

Rope Pull downs 45kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I went up a weight for the second week running on bench press but my reps dropped down to a 5,5,4. I am going to try and keep creeping up the weights.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> *Monday Chest and Tri's*
> 
> * Bench Press 3 x 10 **63.5kg/**65kg*
> 
> ...


Which did you do? 3x10 or 3x5?

*confused*


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> Which did you do? 3x10 or 3x5?
> 
> *confused*


Fair one copy and paste not at its best 3 x 5.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

If you just miss one rep then yeah, try adding weight, you need to figure out why you missed the rep though.

More sleep needed?

Eat more food?

Going up in 1kg's you should be able to pile it on though!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thought that i would add some 3 month pictures i have taken them from exactly the same distance in the same place as my first pictures because i don't believe in using bigger pictures to try and make yourself look bigger in the newer pics. One thing that i realised though is that i have taken them at different settings, if they do come out big i appologise and i will retake them.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I will retake the pic's and get them the same size as the first, i can hardly notice any difference at all but i am fairly happy with my strength gains and will keep pushing on to the 6 month pictures.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

It's now time to come off the creatine for a couple of weeks and i have decided that as i am off work for 2 weeks and then working away for a week that i will drop the protien as well. Hopefully i will get a bit of a boost when i go back on them, hopefully i will be adding some other supplements as well.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Drop protein!?

*confused*


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

With the traveling i think it will be easier not to take any supplements at all and just train. And then when i get back i will start on some new supplements and hopefully get a boost. I will still try and have a good diet.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

Bench Press 3 x 10 65kg/67.5kg

Incline Press 3 x 10 58.5kg/60kg

Machine Fly's 3 x 10 63kg/70kg

Lying tricep extension 16kg/17.5kg

Rope Pull downs 45kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I trained in the afternoon and felt suprisingly strong. I don't know if time of day makes much difference but i supprised myself. I am really happy with using 0.5kg weights and using progressive poungages. It feels like i am making progress everytime that i go to the gym.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday Back and Bi's*

Pull ups Didn't do pull ups

Standing ez bar curl 3 x 10 33kg/34.5kg

Precher Curl 3 x 10 28kg/29.5kg

Lat pull downs 3 x 10 63kg/70kg

Seated cable row 3 x 10 56kg

Plate shrugs 3 x 20 25kg

I didn't have time for the pull ups and the gym was really busy, thinking of swapping them for rope hammer curls as i am not doing any sort of hammer exercise and my pull ups aren't improving:lift:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

Bench Press 3 x 4 67.5kg/68.5kg

Incline Press 3 x 8 60kg/62.5kg

Machine Fly's 3 x 10 63kg/70kg

Lying tricep extension 17.5kg

Rope Pull downs 45kg

I went up in weight again in but felt really weak, last week i did sets of 8, i went up 1kg and struggled to 3-4 which was a bit disheartening, and i was thinking that when i go up to 70kg next week that i will probably stall a bit there and get to a mini plateau.

But after thinking about it last night i did 10 sets of best effort pull ups last night 5 sets overarm and 5 sets underarm and i am hoping that might of had an effect. I know that pull ups aren't heavy on chest and tri's but i am hoping that it would of made a difference. Since using my 0.5kg weights i have gone up a weight every week and it feels like i am making progress everytime i go into the gym, i hope that isn't about to end!!

Onwards and upwards:lift:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday Back and Bi's*

Lat pull downs 6 x 10 70kg (2xnarrow, 2xnormal, 2xwide)

Seated cable row 2 x 10 56kg

Plate shrugs 2 x 20 25kg plates

Standing ez bar curl 3 x 10 34.5kg/38kg

Precher Curl 3 x 10 29.5kg/31.5kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Changed around my back and bi's session slightly. I wasn't progressing on my under arm pull ups at all i can't seen to consistantly get over 10 perfect form so i think i might do a pull up session at home on a Saturday (hopefully it wont effect my chest and tri's on a monday). I have added over arm pull ups and i now start with back, with the lat pull downs i do 2 sets narrow grip 2 sets normal and 2 sets wide arm, but next time i will start with wide as the last sets were very differcult. I was very motivated in the gym after a meeting in work and managed to (partly by accident) add 3.5kg to bi curls and managed them ok.:lift:


----------



## mookie (Jun 13, 2007)

Curious mate is there a reson you don't deadlift? when i started out i didn't dead or squat and really regret it. Also why the high reps on the shrugs?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

mookie said:


> Curious mate is there a reson you don't deadlift? when i started out i didn't dead or squat and really regret it. Also why the high reps on the shrugs?


Never deadlifted before, wouldn't know how to. I have added legs to my routine and now squat, not very well though. High reps on the shrugs is a very good point, when i was doing them last night i was thinking that i am not working hard enough on them and i need to change from the 25kg plate to uping the weight and using the Olympic bar. Thanks for the comments very good points, its good to see that the stuff i was thinking about training is what others have picked up as well.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

START DEADLIFTING!

Its not that hard to pick up, I highly recommend the book Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe, MANY pages on squats, dead lifts, over head presses & bench press.

All the essential lifts!


----------



## mookie (Jun 13, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Never deadlifted before, wouldn't know how to. I have added legs to my routine and now squat, not very well though. High reps on the shrugs is a very good point, when i was doing them last night i was thinking that i am not working hard enough on them and i need to change from the 25kg plate to uping the weight and using the Olympic bar. Thanks for the comments very good points, its good to see that the stuff i was thinking about training is what others have picked up as well.


best thing i've read about deadlifts was the mastering deadlift on t-nation http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=1588392 this one is good for actually seeing demonstrations.

I know what you mean about squats it takes a bit getting used to, just makes sure you nail form and keep plugging away with them.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Mookie thats great i will study that.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

*
*

*
*Bench Press 3 x 4 68.5kg/70kg

Incline Press 3 x 8 62.5kg

Machine Fly's 3 x 10 70kg/77kg

Lying tricep extension 17.5kg

Rope Pull downs 45kg

I finish off with some dips till exhaustion.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chuffed to bits today i got out of the 60's for bench press and lifted 70kg for 6,5,5 i feel that if i had a training partner that i could do a little bit more, but you have to be carefull benching by yourself. Feels like i am a step closer to my short term goal of benching my bodyweight (79kg). Did my session today because i am working away this week and probably won't be able to train. Very happy compared to my last chest session.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Back on supplements today and back in training after 2 weeks of missing sessions and nearly a week off with illness. I managed to lift the same as i was before but with less reps so quite happy with that. And i got my order from MP today.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice journal fozy. 

I would dump the flys for chest, they are more a finishing move when getting ready for a contest. You need a foundation mate the flys will only hold you back from pushing more weight on the compound exercises, IMO.

I would focus on the 5 best exercises that the strongest and biggest men use. Bench, squats, deadlifts, military press and pull-ups.

Think of multiple joint exercises, just a thought.

Train like a power lifter eat like a bodybuilder.

If you are not getting stronger on your lifts you are either over training or not getting enough sleep. You do way more exercises that me and I have been training for over 30 years.

I train every other day. You don't grow in the gym, you grow while resting.

I just started doing dead lifts (because of your brit guys) and I have gained 10 lbs in 3.5 months and put 100 lbs on my dead lift. It's still a learning experience for me too.

Here is the bottom line (IMO). Add weight to the bar, have a clean diet and add weight to your body.

The more muscle you hold the more you get to eat....lol 

Feel free to blast me a pm at any given moment.

P.S. If you start to stall, just switch up excercises and rep ranges.

Example, use dumbells instead of bar, instead of 8 reps to 5 or 12.

Love your journal and starting up a journal with pics and poundage will only get you that much closer to your goal mate.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the brilliant reply winger i will have a serious think about the flies, all sounds like good advice cheers


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Thanks for the brilliant reply winger i will have a serious think about the flies, all sounds like good advice cheers


You are welcome mate.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

robbiedont said:


> START DEADLIFTING!
> 
> Its not that hard to pick up, I highly recommend the book Starting Strength by Mark Rippetoe, MANY pages on squats, dead lifts, over head presses & bench press.
> 
> All the essential lifts!


Second this big time these compound exercises are the daddy of exercises especially for the new lifter and tbh they will make you get some good progress

Warning though only read this book if you are looking for some serious serious gains in your strength and also muscle mass!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

Gd advice winger as always m8 

I would have said it my self but you beat me too it 

Honestly though fozy i would just concentrate on the big compounds and as a result you will get big believe me!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks Chris! 

What I didn't add was when I started doing dead lifts all my lifts went up.

Is it the magic bullet....no but yes if you aren't doing them.

In my ever so humble opinion, newbies need to focus on adding weight to the bar on compound lifts. Once again, if you are not getting stronger you are either over training or not getting enough sleep.

On a side note, adding weight to a compound lift is easier than adding weight to lets say preacher curls using almost no weight.

More weight, more results. How simple is it to judge your gains by weight progression?

Oh, weight progression also mean more reps with the same weight.

Switch up routines or rep ranges, it really is that simple.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Been lifting poorly this week, reps are down and in some sets weights are down is well. Possible reasons for this are that i had 2 weeks working away and i couldn't train much and then i was ill and did nothing for a week. I have also managed to injury my elbow:mad2:

I think the injury might be to do with bad form on my bench press and/or my lying tricep extensions. So due to this and advice from winger i am going to make some changes to my training program and i will post it up this weekend.

:lift:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Made some changes to my diet as well and i will post it up.

Oh and reps winger.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You are so welcome mate.

Tricep extensions puts a huge load on the elbows, unlike dips or close grip benches. Plus, tricep extensions are a single joint exercise and dips and close grip benches are not, imo.

I usually warm up with a close grip bench to lube up the elbows.

Ice the elbow, 20 minutes on, 20 minutes off and take some ibuprofen and call me in the morning.....lol.

This is just my opinion, you took some time off and felt guilty so you decided to hit it hard to catch up. That is me to a tee. 

If you do have joint pains in general, plain gelatin is very good for that.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

I read one of your post saying that you have problems with developing your chest,

try doing

incline D/B

flat bench D/D

Decline flyes

dips

ill let you sort out a reo range that suits you !!

just thought id give me 2p worht


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Big_Dan said:


> I read one of your post saying that you have problems with developing your chest,
> 
> try doing
> 
> ...


Good advice, is that all in one workout?

I think he needs to build a foundation first. Stick with the basic exercises first and then start adding to that.

IMO, more is not better, unless it is more weight on the compound exercises. 5 exercises for chest will only take away from his other compound lifts for chest. Once again, this is just my opinion.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> Good advice, is that all in one workout?
> 
> I think he needs to build a foundation first. Stick with the basic exercises first and then start adding to that.
> 
> IMO, more is not better, unless it is more weight on the compound exercises. 5 exercises for chest will only take away from his other compound lifts for chest. Once again, this is just my opinion.


cheers mate , I would have thought that 4 exercises would have been enough !

but if he feels that 4 is too much for his body , he could always do 3 , or even 2

theres only one more thing i could add and that would be , keep the flyes in the routine , as many people routines i come across, dont have any flyes,

i find that flyes stretches the chest that bit more , which stretches the muscle fibres that bit extra bit more, and i feel they shape the the chest ,


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Big_Dan said:


> cheers mate , I would have thought that 4 exercises would have been enough !
> 
> but if he feels that 4 is too much for his body , he could always do 3 , or even 2
> 
> ...


I think flys are more of a finishing exercise.


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

There are a lot of people that neglect stretching, and flyes help you get that stretch at the end of working your chest that you might not usually do.

If i do any flyes its only 1 set with a static hold on a stretch on the last rep. After i have done 3 sets of flat bench and 3 sets of inc db bp


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys i am going to rep you all, really good having people helping, its great for my motivation.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

cheers for that buddy !


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

An update on my diet:

07:15 Shake with Protein/Fine Scottish Oats/Creatine and Peanut butter on toast.

08:30 Training

10:00 PWO shake WMS mixed with water followed 20 mins later by Protein shake with creatine.

13:00 Main meal

16:00 Protein shake

19:00 Shake with WMS and protein

10:00 Main meal

My main meals are usually either meat, tuna or egg based with salad. My wife works in a supermarket so she brings in alot of meats and cooked chickens for next to nothing at closing time, so i am eating quite alot of meats. My last two meals can be swapped it depends on what time my wife finishes work. Any thoughts welcome.

:lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Any thoughts welcome.


Why so many shakes? I can see pre and post workout, but just wondering.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I try to eat every 3 hours, some times (quite alot thinking about it) i split my lunch in two and bin a shake. As an example i have half my salad/sandwich and have half a tub of peanuts, at 1300 and 1600.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> I try to eat every 3 hours, some times (quite alot thinking about it) i split my lunch in two and bin a shake. As an example i have half my salad/sandwich and have half a tub of peanuts, at 1300 and 1600.


Gotcha


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Had a brilliant session today feels like i have my strength back, i did 3 set bench press for 6 and 2 sets of incline for 8 and my form was loads better. Feels like i am back on track. And i have binned the flies (thanks winger) i just do one mini set of 3-4 to get a deep stretch last thing. I will post up my new training program when i get the time.:lift:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh and after hearing and reading alot about form and speed i am now concentrating on good form and slower movements rather than trying to rush up the weights.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Had a brilliant session today feels like i have my strength back, i did 3 set bench press for 6 and 2 sets of incline for 8 and my form was loads better. Feels like i am back on track. And i have binned the flies (thanks winger) i just do one mini set of 3-4 to get a deep stretch last thing. I will post up my new training program when i get the time.:lift:


Good job buddy.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday Shoulders and Legs*

*
*

*
*Olympic bar military press 3 x 10 30kg

Dumbbell front raise 3 x 10 12.5kg/15kg

Barbell upright row 35kg

Squat 3 x 10 40kg

Calf raise 3 x 10 20kg/25kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have made a few changes to my routine but i am going to have a complete change soon.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

When i started this thread about 5 months ago, i weighed about 76kg i am now sitting at just over 80kg with the same waist size. I tried to measure my chest but kept getting different measurements, my bi has gone up half an ince though. I am not naive enough to think that i have put on 4-5kg of lean muscle but i am happy my waist has stayed the same. I know my BF has probably gone up a bit.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Had an ok chest session today no progress really but it felt ok. I am looking forward to starting my new training program, when i get around to writing it.

:lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Had an ok chest session today no progress really but it felt ok. I am looking forward to starting my new training program, when i get around to writing it.
> 
> :lift:


What are your goals mate?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> What are your goals mate?


My short term goal was/is to be able to bench my own body weight which at the time was 75kg which is now 80kg. And my long term goal is to bench 100kg. I know the goals probably aren't the best but at the time it seemed like a goal that i could set and espire to, rather than big arms or well muscled body which you cant really measure as you will always want more. And the logic was that if i can do these then my body will be in proportion as i am not just going to bench for months and do nothing else. Hope this makes sence.

:lift:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Small change to the diet:

An update on my diet:

07:15 Shake with Protein/Fine Scottish Oats/Creatine two egg whites and Peanut butter on toast.

08:30 Training

10:00 PWO shake WMS mixed with water followed 20 mins later by Protein shake with creatine.

13:00 Main meal

16:00 Protein shake

19:00 Shake with WMS and protein and two raw egg whites

10:00 Main meal

My main meals are usually either meat, tuna or egg based with salad. My wife works in a supermarket so she brings in alot of meats and cooked chickens for next to nothing at closing time, so i am eating quite alot of meats. My last two meals can be swapped it depends on what time my wife finishes work. Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

An update on my diet:

07:15 Shake with Protein/Fine Scottish Oats/Creatine two raw egg whites and Peanut butter on toast. Cod liver oil, Vit C, Calcium, Omega 3,6,9 tablets.

08:30 Training

10:00 PWO shake WMS mixed with water followed 20 mins later by Protein shake with creatine.

13:00 Main meal

16:00 Protein shake

19:00 Shake with WMS and protein and two raw egg whites

10:00 Main meal

My main meals are usually either meat, tuna or egg based with salad. My wife works in a supermarket so she brings in alot of meats and cooked chickens for next to nothing at closing time, so i am eating quite alot of meats. My last two meals can be swapped it depends on what time my wife finishes work. Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a good chest session today felt strong and i have got my reps on BP back up to 8 with 70kg so i am pleased with that.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Post up your lifts my man.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday Shoulders and Legs*

Olympic bar military press 3 x 10 30kg/40kg

Dumbbell front raise 3 x 10 15kg

Barbell upright row 35kg

Squat 3 x 10 40kg/50kg

:lift:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice fozy.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Cheers winger, i have very stiff legs this weekend, been missing alot of leg sessions so i am not used it. I want to stick to my training schedule for another couple of weeks without missing legs before i change to training legs 2-3 per week.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

*
*

*
*Bench Press 3 x 6 70kg/71kg

Incline Press 3 x 8 62.5kg/63.5kg

Dips 3 x 10,10,6

Rope Pull downs 3 x 10 very little rest 45kg/50kg

I finish off with machine flies 3-4 reps just to get a deep stretch.

10kg away from my short term goal of BP my body weight and 4 kg away from BP my body weight when i started.

:lift:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

My weight is now up to 82kg. I will put my new lifts up in the next couple of days.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job Fozy.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

*
*

*
*Bench Press 3 x 6 71kg

Incline Press 3 x 8 63.5kg

Dips 3 x 10,10,6/11,11,7

Rope Pull downs 3 x 10 very little rest 50kg

I finish off with machine flies 3-4 reps just to get a deep stretch.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday Back and Bi's*

Pull ups 5,4,3

Assisted Pull ups 2 sets 50kg

Lat pull downs 70kg

Seated cable row 2 x 10 56kg

Standing ez bar curl 3 x 10 34.5kg/36kg

Precher Curl 3 x 10 29.5kg/31kg

Olympic bar shrugs 3 x 10 75kg

At the last moment i changed my back routine and did over arm pull ups followed by assisted pull ups and then lat pull downs for one set to get failure with good form. I thought that i would start a thread on here asking you guys if assisted pull ups after pull ups is better than what i am doing, but i got my answer myself. :lift:My lats and bi's were still stiff on fridays session definately worked them harder doing pull ups and assisted. I feel a little disheartned that i have been skiving but glad i have changed and looking forward to my next session. I stopped doing the pull ups a few weeks back because i was getting a little trouble with my left elbow and i am still getting a little bit of discomfort when i do the curling motion or pull ups. I just hope my elbow sorts it self out.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Just noticed this, good progress here man - keep it up!

How wide grip are the pullups?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks alot MXD, reps


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

for your tri's mate have you ever tried skull crushers?

they are nicer than they sound

i found it hard to target my tri's but since doing skull crushers i quickly added an inch to my arm


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> for your tri's mate have you ever tried skull crushers?
> 
> they are nicer than they sound
> 
> i found it hard to target my tri's but since doing skull crushers i quickly added an inch to my arm


I stopped doing Skull crushers as i blame them for my left elbow playing up, when i started putting bigger weights on them i found it put alot of pressure on my elbows when i went deep.:crutch:

And i am going to drop accessory exercises soon when i change my program.:lift:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> for your tri's mate have you ever tried skull crushers?
> 
> they are nicer than they sound
> 
> i found it hard to target my tri's but since doing skull crushers i quickly added an inch to my arm


How long you been training? Are stats are fairly simular.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday Shoulders and Legs*

*
*

*
*Olympic bar military press 3 x 10 40kg/41kg

Dumbbell front raise 3 x 10 15kg

Barbell upright row 35kg/36kg

Squat 3 x 10 50kg/52.5kg

Calf raise 3 x 50kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Attached are some updated pictures, 6 months of training now.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I am a bit disappointed with the pictures to be honest, i can see a difference in the mirror and i have put on 6 kg on without my waist measurement changing, but looking at the pictures compaired to the first ones i cant see any difference. But my weights have been going up steadly so thats whats important i suppose.

I have taken all of my pictures at the same time of week, same time of day and with the exact same postition and i will continue to do this through out this journal.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MXD said:


> Just noticed this, good progress here man - keep it up!
> 
> How wide grip are the pullups?


Not very wide, struggle enough as it is. Just shoulder width maybe slightly wider.:lift:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

*
*

*
*Bench Press 3 x 6,5,5 71kg/72.5

Incline Press 3 x 8 63.5kg/65kg

Dips 3 x 10,10,6/12,12,6

Rope Pull downs 3 x 10 very little rest 50kg

Getting there with my bench, can't wait until i get into the 80's. My short term goal of benching my bodyweight (82kg) hopefully isn't going to be too far away.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Whats the numbers in red bud...?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Whats the numbers in red bud...?


Everytime i go up a weight i put it in red.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

okay so whats the number in black...?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

For six months of training I thing your doing a fine job. Good job fozy.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

TH&S said:


> okay so whats the number in black...?


If i haven't gone up a weight. ie the same as i have done last week.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> For six months of training I thing your doing a fine job. Good job fozy.


Thanks Winger


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday Back and Bi's*

*
*

*
*Over arm Pull ups 5,4,3

Assisted Pull ups 3 sets of 5 53kg

Lat pull downs 1 set 70kg (had to bring the weight down to get 10 reps).

Seated cable row 2 x 10 56kg

Standing ez bar curl 3 x 10 36kg/37.5kg

Precher Curl 3 x 10 31kg/32.5kg

Olympic bar shrugs 3 x 8,7,6 75kg/77.5kg

On the shrugs my grip was giving up, i felt that i could of got to the 10 reps with my traps but my grip wasn't strong enough.

Gym was closed this morning so no friday session. Gutted might try on Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

you wearing gloves mate?

might help with your grip

for your earlier question, ive been training (with proper diet and good technique and form) about 3 months, i mean i trained before for a few months but it was pants, since joining here, within the first month of proper training and diet did i gain a stone yet keep BF the same so im quite chuffed with that, but i mean i got all the time in the world

keep at it pal!

oo and for your dips, i see that you are upping the reps rather than the weight if im right? try keeping the reps the same but up the weight for weighted dips, ive posted a thread in form and technique about weighted dips, very easy to do and no items needed bar weight plates


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> you wearing gloves mate?
> 
> might help with your grip
> 
> ...


I am wearing gloves not great ones though to be fair. And with the dips i have been thinking about doing weighted ones, not done them before, i was going to start weighted once i got to 20 reps. I am changing my program in 2 weeks so i will think about making a change then.

Thanks for the comments reps


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> I am a bit disappointed with the pictures to be honest, i can see a difference in the mirror and i have put on 6 kg on without my waist measurement changing, but looking at the pictures compaired to the first ones i cant see any difference. But my weights have been going up steadly so thats whats important i suppose.
> 
> I have taken all of my pictures at the same time of week, same time of day and with the exact same postition and i will continue to do this through out this journal.


Mate... dont get disapointed... you dont always gain in size on a weekly basis! If your strength is going up.. your making progress! Thats great  muscle size can suddenly kick in after say 2 months without even getting much of a change.. as long as your strength is going up.. muscle mass WILL follow. Make sure your hitting in the 8-12 rep range. Dont worry about gloves unless you really need them for grip.. you want direct feel of the weight...so its directly connected to the feel of the muscle working...without the soft padding... think about the muscle your working slow down your reps.. (no swinging) not just lifting A - B...its harder work but its not meant to be easy.

Stay motivated


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

With strength comes size.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Reps bulk and winger, thanks for the input its a great help. I have been away on a course this week getting a BTEC level 5 in professional management studies, what that actually means to employers i don't know! But anyway the gym i was training at was i bit basic so i did what i could and i am looking forward to getting back in my own gym next week. Now going to have a good look at changing my program which i have been meaning to do for weeks.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Not trained since wednesday last week, training tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday Back and Bi's*

*
*

*
*Over arm Pull ups 5,4,3/7,5,5

Assisted Pull ups 3 sets of 5 53kg

Lat pull downs wide grip 1 set light weight.

Seated cable row 2 x 10 56kg/63kg

Standing ez bar curl 3 x 10,8,6 37.5kg

Precher Curl 2 x 5,3 32.5kg

Olympic bar shrugs 3 x 8,8,6 77.5kg

On the shrugs again my grip was giving up, i felt that i could of got to the 10 reps with my traps but my grip wasn't strong enough.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

On todays back and bi's sesson i moved my grip in an inch on the overarm pull ups and it made a big difference with my elbow. I was getting a fair bit of pain in my left elbow before hopefully this will change that. And i forgot to put my chest session on, i didn't go up any weights and was dissapointed with the amount of reps that i did so less said about that the better.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Last friday's session that i have put up yet:

*Friday Shoulders and Legs*

*
*

*
*Olympic bar military press 3 x 10 41kg/42.5kg

Dumbbell front raise 3 x 10 15kg

Barbell upright row 35kg/36kg (gym was busy i didn't get a chance to do this)

Squat 3 x 10 52.5kg ( cant remember what this went up to)

Calf raise 3 x 50kg

My program is at work so i will fully update later.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays session:

*Monday Chest and Tri's*

*
*

*
*Bench Press 3 x 6,5,5/6,5,8 72.5

Incline Press 3 x 8 65kg

Dips 3 x 12,12,6/14,8,7

Rope Pull downs 2 x 10,10 very little rest 50kg/55kg

Really getting frustrated with my bench press, i don't know how long its been but it feels like i have been on 72.5 for 3-4 weeks and its starting to really frustrate me. My reps aren't getting any higher i wanted to get to 3 sets of 8 but i am struggling to get to 5-6, on my second set i really struggled to get to 5 so one of the guys in the gym offered to spot for me hence the 8 reps on the third set. Wants to improve soon. :cursing:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Now that we are back to the present day, i did 45 minutes on the treadmill and 3 sets of 30 on the crunch machine with no weight. I usually try and do cardio and abbs on tuesdays and thursdays. I have been trying to bulk up and i have been eating lots (not cr*p) and my weight is up to 83kg, i was 75 ish when i started in october. But i am getting concerned that my waist is getting big. I will measure on sat morning. Looking forward to Back and bi's tomorrow won't have time to train on Fri so will bring forward to thurs.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I havent had a chance to look through your journal indepth, but from what I can see is your makeing consistant progress. Thats a good thing. Think about if that continued for 12 months you would be shifting some respectable numbers!

With your pics dont worry so much, as long as your getting stronger and adding weight its fine. One day your sudenly notice you put on some size and you wont beleve it.

Its a bit late tonight but if you give me a few days if you want I can make some sujestions on your routine/exerises as I think they could do with some tweaking.

You mentioned before your having problems with your left elbow. It might be to do with how close your placeing your hands to close together with skulls? But yes man people have problems with skulls as it places alot of stress on the elbow at the bottom postion.

The tommy kono elbow supports are very good for this, they keep your elbows warm and provide suport it stops the tendon tracking over the bone i find as well.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

This might help you. On your bench press, how about doing 2 warm up sets and one set to failure, instead of beating that dead horse to death.

More is not better IMO, also you will be stronger on your next lift cause you still have some gas in the tank.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Didn't have much time today so i had to cut the session short (didn't bin back like i did the last time)

*Wednesday Back and Bi's*

*
*

*
*Over arm Pull ups 7,5,5/7,6,5 (they aren't all nose to bar)

Assisted Pull ups 3 sets of 5 53kg

Lat pull downs wide grip 1 set light weight.

Standing ez bar curl 3 x 10,8,6/8,8,5 37.5kg

Precher Curl 2 x 5,3 32.5kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Nearly forgot reps w+w


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday Shoulders and Legs*

*
*

*
*Olympic bar military press 3 x 9,8,7 42.5kg

Dumbbell front raise 2 x 10 15kg

Barbell upright row 36kg

Squat 3 x 10,10,8 52.5kg/57.5kg

Calf raise 1 x 50kg

I had a good session today whilst i was squating a guy in the gym asked to work in with my sets, we get talking and it turns out that he is a competitive powerlifter, he said my form was good and that i was going very deep and gave me some pointers on putting the bar on my traps rather than using the pad on the shoulders. I then asked him to show me how to deadlift and he did so i have now done my first deadlift...wwwhhhooo!! Top bloke:thumb:

My squating is starting to feel stronger now and i feel that i can start to make some good progress. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Getting a bit of pain in my wrists, it started doing bi curls with the EZ bar a couple of days ago. :thumbdown:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

My waist size is a fraction over 36 inches, so its not changed much, i was worried that it would be 37. I keep telling myself that i am not going to do any cutting this year, i am just going to bulk up through the summer and winter and then try and cut for next summer when i hopefully have a bit of size. So eat eat eat.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays weight 83.3 kg thats 8kg up on when i started training in October with the same waist measurement. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Been experimenting with training this week, this is what i did on Monday:

Squats 3 x 10 60kg

Bench press 3 x 8,8,6 72.5kg

Over arm pull ups 3 x 6,5,5

Was planning on doing some heavy dumbbell rows but i didn't have time and the gym was busy. I was happy to Squat 60kg, i am now enjoying squating. Finally got more reps out of my bench, i used some of bodytronics red mist so i don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays session was:

Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 65kg

Shoulder press 1 x 10 42.5 2 x 6,5 45kg

Upright row 2 x 35kg

Bi Curls 3 x machine sets due to busy gym.

First ever set of deadlifts!! Happy with that. I will be looking for some big gains with my Squat and Deadlift. Jumped up 2.5kg on the shoulder press, i really should of just gone up by 1kg but got a bit carried away.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays weight 84kg bang on. My weight is going up fast i hope that i am not putting on too much fat.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays session:

Squats 3 x 10 60kg/62.5kg

Bench press 3 x 8,8,6/8,6,6 72.5kg/73.5kg

Over arm pull ups 3 x 6,5,5/6,6,5

Again i didn't get time to do the heavy dumbell rows, it was tough doing to squats today as my back is really stiff from yesterdays first ever deadlift session. Chuffed that i went up in the bench, its about time. This week has been very positive, experimented with the training program and have gone up some weights and enjoyed it. :thumb:


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

If your squating the day after your deadlifting then your split need's reworking.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> If your squating the day after your deadlifting then your split need's reworking.


I wouldn't usually, i train Mon Wed Fri but due to work ended up doing back to back.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Weight at the moment 83.3kg which is probably more accurate than the 84kg the other day.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Shocking that my last weight was 82.5kg on friday, thats a difference of 1.5kg in a week! I always weigh myself at the same time of day after the same food intake.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Good work Foxy's. Glad to see you are a convert to deadlifts! They are the best! (except maybe squats).

Gum


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Fcuking site failed to post my last post so i have to start again. :cursing:

Its so frustrating when you press back up and the stuff that you have typed has gone. :cursing:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Second week in on my new program:

Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 65kg/ 3 x 10,10,10 68.5kg

Shoulder press 1 x 10 42.5 2 x 6,5 45kg/ 3 x 8,7,6 45kg

Upright row 2 x 35kg/ 3 x 10,10,10 35kg

Bi Curls 3 x machine sets due to really sore left wrist.

I have jumped straight into the results of the last session of the week.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Squats 3 x 10 62.5kg/65kg

Bench press 3 x 8,6,6 72.5kg

Over arm pull ups 3 x 6,5,5

Assisted pull ups 3 x 5 52kg

Calf raises 1 x 65, 1 x 70, 1 x 75

To save time i usually superset my calfs with the assisted pull ups.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I am currently debating on whether to buy some hurricane and meal replacements from MyProtein as they are on special offer or stick with my usual order of unflavoured whey and fine Scottish oats and creapure. Anyone used Hurricane from MP?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

You bench 60kg 3 x 10 and use 15kg dumbbells for your shoulder pressing.

I can only bench 50 kg 4 x 6 but on my shoulder press im up to using 20kg dbs 4 x 6.

Would you class your chest as a strong point or shoulders a weak point ?

Or would it just be that my shoulders could be a strong point of mine ?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> You bench 60kg 3 x 10 and use 15kg dumbbells for your shoulder pressing.
> 
> I can only bench 50 kg 4 x 6 but on my shoulder press im up to using 20kg dbs 4 x 6.
> 
> ...


Don't really understand you, if you look up and read my latest posts you will see that i bench 73.5kg and shoulder press 45kg using the olympic bar. :confused1:

I will look up in beyond brawn what the ratios should be and get back to you mate.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Mondays Training*

Squats 3 x 10 10,10,8 65kg/66.5kg

Bench press 3 x 6,6,6 72.5kg/75kg

Over arm pull ups 3 x 6,5,5/7,6,5

Assisted pull ups 3 x 5 52kg

Calf raises 1 x 65/70, 1 x 70/75, 1 x 75/80

To save time i usually superset my calfs with the assisted pull ups.

I had a hard session on the squats but i felt that if i had a training partner that i would of got the 10 on the last set but didn't want to risk getting pinned to the floor. Moved up to 75kg on the bench press really happy with that, can't wait to break into the 80's.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Cardio today going to do an hour on the treadmill and some crunches, got some DOMS from the squats yesterday.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

60 minutes on the treadmill this morning on 7.4 speed and then did some crunches. Weight 82kg.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 68.5kg/70kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,7,6/9,7,7 45kg

Upright row 3 x 10,10,10 35kg/37.5kg

Bi Curls 3 x machine sets due to left wrist still giving me trouble.

I am happy with my deadlifting up to 70kg today, i am not working on maximum on these just taking it steady going to go up a 1kg per week, don't want to risk injury as i have just started doing these.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays weight 83.3kg.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Todays Training:*

*
*

*
*Squats 3 x 10 10,8,8 66.5kg/70kg

Bench press 3 x 6,6,6/7,7,7 75kg

Over arm pull ups 3 x 7,7,5

Assisted pull ups 3 x 5 52kg only did 2 sets

Calf raises 1 x 70/75, 1 x 75/80, 1 x 80/85

To save time i usually superset my calfs with the assisted pull ups.

Todays session was hard, i have gone up 2 weights this week on squats and i found them differcult, to make them more differcult i did deadlifts yesterday so my back was struggling. Happy that i got the extra reps on the bench press. Todays weight was 83.3kg.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Good lifts Foxy's.

I wish I could do pull-ups! I am going to have to do some lat pull-downs or something: there's no way to "assist" at my gym.

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MrGum said:


> Good lifts Foxy's.
> 
> I wish I could do pull-ups! I am going to have to do some lat pull-downs or something: there's no way to "assist" at my gym.
> 
> mark


Thanks Mr gum, (it's fozy not foxy) i am aiming to get my pull ups into double figures and then start doing weighted. I do sometimes get left elbow problems which doesn't help, but i will keep pluging away.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Foxy. LOL I didn't even notice.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Today's training:

Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 70kg/72.5kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,7,6 45kg/46kg

Upright row 3 x 10,10,10 37.5kg/40kg

Bi Curls 3 x machine sets due to left wrist still giving me trouble.

I am happy with my deadlifting i still feel that i can lift more but i am going to keep my ego at bay and gradually up the weight over the upcoming weeks.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays weight 83.4kg.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Yesterdays Training:*

*
*

*
*Squats 3 x 10 8,6,6 70kg/72.5

Bench press 3 x 7,7,7 75kg

Over arm pull ups 1 x 7 Had to stop due to pain in elbow

Assisted pull ups 1 x 5 52kg

Calf raises 1 x 80, 1 x 85, 1 x 90

I struggled with the extra weight on the squats today and my reps were lower than i had hoped, i think that my rapid gains on the squat have now stopped and that i will now have to move up in 1kgs rather than the 2.5kg that i have been doing in every session. Bench press was the same reps as last week and i had hoped to be getting into the 8's but i made a daft mistake on my first set and had a wider grip than usual so that didn't help. My pull ups just aren't working at the moment i get really bad pain in my left elbow when ever i try the pulling motion, thinking about dropping them out of the routine for a few weeks. Calf's going well.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Today 60 minutes on the treadmill on 8.0 then some crunches and some grip work. Weight was 82.9kg.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Received my order from Myprotein all 15kg of it, 5kg of unflavoured Whey, 5kg of fine scottish oats, 5kg of meal replacement and 2 shakers.  The shakers were only £1.99 (Buchsteiner mixmaster) and are gleaming well happy with them, better than the one's i have at the moment.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Next week i am training a friend who needs to lose 3 kg by friday next week. At the moment i am thinking of double sessions in the gym with a bin bag on a under t-shirt. I have no experience with this what so ever i have never even ran with a bag on before. What i was thinking of doing this:

60 minutes on treadmill

10-15 minutes on the bike and x trainer

Weights session

Sauna

One session at 0900 and same again at 1400. Does anybody have any suggestions? Is it possbile to lose 3kg in a week? Any help would be apprechated. It doesn't matter what state he is in on the friday because all he needs to do is get weighed by his doctor and that is it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Today's training:

Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 72.5kg/75kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,7,6/9,8,7 46kg

Upright row 3 x 10,10,10 40kg

Bi Curls 3 x machine sets due to left wrist still giving me trouble.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I was training today and two young lads (18ish) came in and started bench pressing, i looked over and they were struggling to lift 60kg with bad form, only going half to a third of the way down. I thought to myself that they could do with dropping a weight but they want to be seen lifting the 20's. I then couldn't believe it when they went up to 70kg and then 75kg (which is what i press) they were going no where near to the chest at this point and most reps were assisted. I then couldn't believe it when they upped the weight to 90kg! At this point all reps (2-3) were assisted and only moving about 2-3 inches and they were making pressure cooker noises all the way through.

They were both skinny lads who couldn't even press 60kg, what were they thinking moving up to 90kg, they would be getting little to no benefit out of the session!! I wanted to say to them what are you playing at but everyone to there own, they probably wouldn't listen anyway.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well actually not to throw a spanner wrench in there but those guys might make good gains.

The best way to get used to heavier weight is to just do heavier weight. I really don't agree with those two knuckle heads but it might just actually work for them.

The one thing about bb is everybody is different and guys like that might actually get stronger from blind luck.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for your comments on my Journal Fozy's. You are doing more reps than me though!

Do you use straps for deadlifts? I am wondering if I should stop using them, but I am struggling with the heavier sets even with them.

Mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MrGum said:


> Thanks for your comments on my Journal Fozy's. You are doing more reps than me though!
> 
> Do you use straps for deadlifts? I am wondering if I should stop using them, but I am struggling with the heavier sets even with them.
> 
> Mark


I have never used straps, with my deadlifting i am holding myself back and only going up 2.5kg per session, partly so i don't get any injuries but also hopefully i will keep progressing rather than jumping a weight and stalling. Maybe smaller progression will also gradually build up grip strength.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Really happy site just binned my post, don't have time to retype i will put up todays session tomorrow. :cursing:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Damn computers! See you tomorrow!

Mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Squats 3 x 10 10,10,7 72.5

Bench press 3 x 8,7,7 75kg

Binned pull ups and did dips 14,10,10

Calf raises 1 x 80, 1 x 85, 1 x 90


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I am jealous of your bench-pressing.

Well done, mate.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Mark reps. (can't say i've heard that before) erm..feeling taller:cool:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Today's training:

Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 75kg/77.5kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,7,5 46kg/47.5kg

Upright row 3 x 10,10,10 40kg

Bi Curls 3 x machine sets due to left wrist still giving me trouble.

Well i am finally deadlifting more than what i bench which is good, now i have to work on getting my squating more than my bench as well, whilst getting my bench into the 80's. Might get some 0.5kg plates soon getting tired of using my wrist weights. Cardio tomorrow.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

This morning i did 60 minutes on the tread mill on number 8 with a bin bag on underneath my t-shirt and then 15 minutes in the sauna. Sweated lots, have had some doms this weeks after squats and deadlifts.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have seen Maximuscle progain extreme today in a shop for £26 for a 2kg tub, when it rrp is £42. I am tempted to buy it but i don't want to put on anymore fat, what do you guys think? Is it possible to use it and not put on excess fat or should i just stick to the whey?

*Benefits*


Contains 3g glutamine peptides*

Contains 3g of Maxpure™ to help provide faster muscle gains

Extra leucine to support muscle growth

 High-quality Biomax whey protein


*Recommended Use*

Mix 2 scoops (125g) of Maximuscle Progain Extreme™ (PE) with 500ml of water. Stir with a fork for around 10 seconds or mix in a Maximuscle shaker and drink within 5 minutes. Progain Extreme is best when mixed with water, not milk or fruit juice.

For best results: Start taking 2 scoops a day for a week, if you don't notice an increase of around 1-3lbs a week, add another scoop to your daily servings. Keep adding scoops each week until you are gaining 1- 2lbs weekly. If you want to put on muscle you should be using Progain Extreme in conjunction with an effective training regime and high protein diet. You should monitor your fat levels to make sure the weight you are gaining is muscle and not fat! Some people choose to add extra protein to their weight gainer supplement to boost protein intake even further. Some great tasting flavours can be achieved by mixing Progain Extreme and Maximuscle's protein powder, Promax. For optimum energy levels and recovery, try taking half a scoop around 45 minutes before training and 1 scoop immediately after!

*Nutritional Information*

Per 1 serving = 125g (2 scoops) Energy508KcalProtein41.2gCarbohydrate (complex)58.4gFibre6.9gFats11.3gPhospholipids2.4gMCTs3.1gEFAs2.5gCreatine3gGlutamine Peptides3gHMB (Enzymatic Metabolites of Leucin)3g


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

This is a bit of a double post but what do you guy's think of my diet?

My goal is to bulk up without adding too much fat, what do you think?

07:15 Shake with Protein/Fine Scottish Oats/Creatine/BCAA two egg whites and Peanut butter on toast. Flaxseed oil, cod liver oil, amino tablet, Omega 3,6,9 tablet.

08:30 Training

10:00 PWO shake WMS/creatine/BCAA mixed with water followed 20 mins later by Protein/malto shake.

13:00 Main meal usually a chicken/tuna salad

16:00 MRP shake

19:00 Main meal with multi vit drink

10:00 Protein shake with two raw egg whites and/or Cottage Cheese on toast

1) Are my pills in the morning all pretty much the same thing?

2) I am begining to think that the peanut butter in the morning isn't doing me any favours and was thinking about cutting it out all together or changing it for Cottage Cheese. I keep telling myself that i am bulking but i still don't like the amount of body fat around my waist.

Any help will be greatfully received.

Pic of my body fat (pic taken a couple of months ago):


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I am also thinking about taking some eggs to work to put in my shakes that will seriously up my protein intake.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

That picture is quite old (March ??), fozyspilgrims.

Are you gaining mostly muscle? You are certainly getting stronger!

mark


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Just been reading through your journal Fozy, you have gone up a lot of weights sine you started your journal. Can you see any changes yet in your body? Do you have any updated pics?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MrGum said:


> That picture is quite old (March ??), fozyspilgrims.
> 
> Are you gaining mostly muscle? You are certainly getting stronger!
> 
> mark


Might take some pic's this Saturday but i wasn't planning on taking anymore until my 12 month point in October. I have put on about 8 kg with the same waist measurement so it must be mostly muscle (fingers crossed) but i cant see the difference in myself, i was disappointed with my 6 month pictures no noticable difference.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

marc5180 said:


> Just been reading through your journal Fozy, you have gone up a lot of weights sine you started your journal. Can you see any changes yet in your body? Do you have any updated pics?


Thanks at times it seems so slow but i have been going up the weights but i can't really see the difference. Sometimes i look in the mirror and think there is a difference and other times no difference at all.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday's Training*

Squats 3 x 10 10,10,10 72.5/73.5kg

Bench press 3 x 7,7,7 75kg/76kg

Binned pull ups and did dips 14,10,10

Calf raises 1 x 80/85, 1 x 85/90, 1 x 90/95

Pleased with getting back to 10 reps on all three sets of squats at a higher weight, and also fairly happy with moving up on the bench and getting to 7's. Hopefully my elbow will recover soon and i can get back to the pull ups. On the calf raises i felt that they might be a bit too heavy as the burn wasn't as bad as it should be in the calf, i think that i might of been using my back or legs very very slightly.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> I have put on about 8 kg with the same waist measurement so it must be mostly muscle


Don't think you have anything to worry about then.

Good lifts again!

Mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Today's training:*

*
*

Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 77.5kg/80kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,6,6 47.5kg

Upright row 3 x 10, 40kg Just did the one set due to left elbow.

Bi Curls 3 x 30 machine sets due to left wrist still giving me trouble.

A bit of a land mark today, the first time that i have lifted 80kg for any discipline.  I did feel a little twinge in my lower back but then i concentrated on form and pushed through my heels rather than the flat foot and it seemed ok after that. Can't wait to get my squats and bench into the 80's now. My body weight was 82.9kg the first time in a long time that i have been under 83kg. I will be a bit happier when i am squating deadlifting and benching my body weight.

Shoulder press was hard work today, not to far from putting the 15's on the bar. I had to bin the upright row because of my elbow again, strangly i can preacher curl on the machine and not get a reaction. The deadlift felt quite heavy today for the first time and i might start moving up in 1kg's rather than the 2.5kg that i have been doing for a couple of months.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job fozy!

I really hate to give advice on diet because I am too fat but here goes.

Your diet looks OK.

I like ratios myself, but that is just my opinion.

Stick to these ratios (JMO) an you might notice it, providing you don't eat too many calories.

We will call this One block, per the zone diet.

Carbs - 9

Proteins - 7

Fats - 1.5

Example, one meal of three not including a snack or two.

Carbs - 45 grams.

Proteins - 35 grams.

Fats - 7 grams.

I strongly believe if you keep these kind of ratios, (except PWO no fat) in every meal you will be doing the best you can.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask away, for me this seems so easy, but for some they struggle and that is OK too, I am here to help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

fozy mate fancy a race?

as you just said in me journal we are toe to toe with some lifts

whats your current weight? if we are similar we could do first one to military press his own weight or first one to bench press 100kg

winner gets a rep lol

p.s keep it safe though, no rushing we dont want no injuries


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Going great guns Mrdaveyk, pecs have come along way looking at your avatar (even though they are lit from above  )

Exceptional progress IMO for working by yourself!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

manson said:


> Going great guns Mrdaveyk, pecs have come along way looking at your avatar (even though they are lit from above  )
> 
> Exceptional progress IMO for working by yourself!


yeh i like the lighting in the gym lol

its all done with spotlights even in the changers lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Mrdaveyk said:


> winner gets a rep lol


Well thank-you kind gentleman with the big pecs with ideal lighting...lol

Just kidding.

If anyone doesn't understand what I wrote on the last page I will explain it in detail.

Non of this stuff is rocket science. Diet is probably #1 and training #2, unless you are the genetic elite. If you are the genetic elite, then I already dislike you....lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

winger said:


> Well thank-you kind gentleman with the big pecs with *ideal lighting*...lol
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ...


its true lol

sorry winger mate you've lost me abit

when you say its not rocket science are we talking about the ability to lift more?

as i said in earlier post a proposed race with fozy to reach a certain lifting goal, is this what you are referring to? diet being number one? :innocent:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Mrdaveyk said:


> its true lol
> 
> sorry winger mate you've lost me abit
> 
> when you say its not rocket science are we talking about the ability to lift more?


I was talking about diet, but that goes for lifting too.

I have a very simple rule, if you are not getting stronger on your lifts then you are probably over training or need a change in your routine.

I think you two should have that race. In the end, both of you will make good gains.


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

Doing a good job foxy... JUST KIDDING!! Fozy nice journal to read good you haven't lost enthusiasm :thumb: Think you will get the 100 DL by xmas?? yeah no probs


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

manson said:


> Doing a good job *foxy*... JUST KIDDING!! Fozy nice journal to read good you haven't lost enthusiasm :thumb: Think you will get the 100 DL by xmas?? yeah no probs


LOL:lol:


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Mrdaveyk said:


> fozy mate fancy a race?
> 
> as you just said in me journal we are toe to toe with some lifts
> 
> ...


Wanna up the stakes a little? I made it to 75kg bench this week, around the same as you guys, if I jump in too, the winner would get 2 reps....


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Blofeld said:


> Wanna up the stakes a little? I made it to 75kg bench this week, around the same as you guys, if I jump in too, the winner would get 2 reps....


This race is getting bigger!! :beer:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Yesterday's Training*

*
*

*
*Squats 3 x 10 9,9,8 73.5kg/75kg

Bench press 3 x 5,5,5 76kg/77.5kg (too heavy)

Binned pull ups and did dips 14,10,7

Calf raises 1 x 85, 1 x 90, 1 x 95

Today i let my ego get the better of me and went up a weight on the bench press when i just wasn't ready, i really struggled to get the 5 reps out and the depth and form weren't great, usually i am very strict on form and bar to chest. I won't go back down a weight but i will be stuck on this for a while to get my reps back up. Squats were hard work and i just couldn't get to 10 reps safely. Dips were done with very little rest as i was pushed for time and i went down on reps on the last set but i am not concerned about this.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Today i did 60 minutes on the treadmill at level 8.5 and 100 crunches.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> This race is getting bigger!! :beer:


Heh heh, can't beat a bit of healthy competition! 

I'm benching today, so I'll keep you updated, although I don't think I'll get over 75kg yet as I've only just stepped up.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Bench press 3 x 5,5,5 76kg/77.5kg (too heavy)


Go on Fozy! :bounce: :thumb:

mark


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

awesome stuff i got shoulders today but still this little competition is giving me a buzz lol

i was always a competition junkie

thats why i never did anything like bowling or snooker with the ex, i kept embarrassing her

anyways....

Davey

Fozy

Blofeld

first one to hit 100kg bench press for 5 reps with *perfect* form!!!!!

i could do attempt it now but i would be arching my back and not doing a full rep for 5 lol

im going to make a thread for this as i dont wanna spam your journal fozy mate

The Link - Good luck all!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice one guys the race is on!! :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Today's training:*

*
*

*
*Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 80kg/82.5kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,6,6/8,7,6 47.5kg

Bined the upright row to give my shoulder a rest.

Bi Curls 3 x 30 machine sets due to left wrist still giving me trouble. Moved up to 35 for the last set.

Good session today moved up 2.5kg on the deads, don't know how long this progression is going to last until i have to drop down to 1kg increments. For the first time i felt my legs working slightly on the deadlifts. Shoulder press was a real struggle to get the last reps up (almost rolling it up my head) really enjoyed it. The Bi curls on the machine suddenly felt easier and i moved up a weight.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Couldn't train today, hopefully i will get a chance tomorrow. Feel like crap when i don't train :sad:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I know what you mean. Hope you have a good one tomorrow!

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays training was very rushed, so i had to cut back a bit:

Squats 3 x 10,9,8 75kg

Bench press 3 x 5,5,5 77.5kg

Calf raises 1 x 90, 1 x 95

Had to bin some sets due to time, got an extra rep out of the squats but didn't move up a weight. I felt a bit more comfortable on the bench and form was good apart from the last rep on the last set. After doing some reading i need to make a few changes.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

After reading the following article writen by Charles Staley i have realised that i need to be more precise with my program if i want to measure my progress properly and plan my future gains. At the moment i have been taking quite along time to rest between sets and i have never measured exactly how long, i haven't purposly been lazy i just wanted to make sure that i fully recovered so i could lift the most weight for the most reps.

'Before you can plan a certain level of progression, it becomes necessary to have a way of measuring each of these components. Volume is usually calculated as the amount of weight lifted multiplied by the repetitions performed with that weight. However, this traditional calculation is being called into question by some latter day thinkers. Charles Poliquin was the first to say that the actual time that a muscle is under tension (TUT) must be considered as well. If this seems too anal-retentive, let me ask you a question. If you perform a set of 10 reps with 135 pounds, and your lifting speed (or tempo) is 6 seconds per repetition, and your training partner used the same weight and reps, but executed each rep at 3 seconds per repetition, did you each perform an identical amount of work? Clearly, no. This scenario illustrates the fact that the strength training load can be increased simply by gradually slowing down your lifting tempos over successive workouts. Reducing rest between sets also increases volume, since the workload will be performed in a shorter period of time. So, to use another example, if you and your partner both perform 3 sets of 10 reps with 135 pounds using identical tempos, but you rest one minute per set while your partner rests two minutes between sets, you achieved the greater volume.'

Writen by Charles Staley.

My plan is to start at around 4 minutes rest and gradually cut it each week by 30 seconds or so until i get to around 2 minutes. I also need to get my bench to 5 sets from 3. I am happy with 3x10 for most of my exercises but with my bench press my progression has been particually slow so i will change to 5x5, at the moment i am just doing 3x5 which isn't enough.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Also i have not been spot on with my grip, one session having a wider grip on Bench Press for example so i need to be more consistant with that. Also if i am going to log my progress properly and plan future gains properly i need to be more accurate, in the past i may of walked away from a workout not happy because i didn't make the progression in weight or reps that i wanted but in actual fact i may of had less rest between sets, slower tempo or better form, therefor i had improved but just not noticed.

This may sound to deep and get the responce 'just lift the weights' but i am not worried about this or going to go really anal with stop watches etc but it is something that clicked reading the article and in todays rushed session. Food for thought.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Nice researching buddy. You bench is looking consistant as well, what was your form like today mate?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Blofeld said:


> Nice researching buddy. You bench is looking consistant as well, what was your form like today mate?


My form was loads better today apart from the last rep on the last set, i new if the bar went full ROM then i would end up stuck underneath so rather than stop at 4 i just went half way down.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I've read the same article myself recently (Lost Soul pointed me to it). Good stuff!

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Today's training:*

*
*

*
*Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 82.5kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,7,6 47.5kg

Bined the upright row to give my shoulder a rest.

Still on Bi Curls 3 x 40 machine sets due to left wrist still giving me trouble.

Happy with todays session i can feel that my elbow is getting better its just a case of when to put it back into action. Pleased with my deadlifting. Didn't move up on shoulder press but i am happy with the work on that.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Second time this week i weighed in at 84kg, feel a bit heavy on the stomach.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Got some bad DOMS in my right thigh and buttock from the squats on Monday, i must of been squating unevenly.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterday i did 30 minutes on the treadmill working up to level 15 and then back down again, good session. I then did some crunches (100) and distroyed my calfs. Sore right thigh.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Quick session today i cut out calfs due to distroying them yesterday.

Squats 3 x 10,9,8/10,10,10 75kg

Bench press 3 x 5,5,5,5,5 77.5kg

I stuck with 77.5kg on the bench press today but did 5 sets for the first time, 4th was hard work and the 5th wasn't as deep and a bit worrying when you don't have a spotter/training partner. Happy that i got my reps back up to 10 on the squats i will move up one next week.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I am all out of Creatine Monohydrate and i am not planning on making another order until next month, so the next few weeks will be without it. I bought some Glucosamine Sulphate from H+B, hopefully it will help me get over my left wrist and elbow injuries.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Couldn't train today :mellow: hate missing training days. I will only have time for a very quick session tomorrow.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Do you find the creatine makes much difference? I used to use it, but I haven't bought any for ages.

Hope tomorrow is a good session. You have to beat those other guys in the bench race!

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I think its really hard to tell if any supplements make any difference to be honest, i am not going to buy any for a while and see if i can see any difference. Creatine is well recommended though by a hell of alot of people. The race has really given me that bit extra to be honest, enjoying it.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Today's training:*

*
*

*
*Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 82.5kg/85kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,7,6/8,5,6 47.5kg

Bined the upright row to give my elbow a rest.

Still on Bi Curls 3 x 40 10,8,6 machine sets due to left wrist still giving me trouble.

Deadlifted more than my bodyweight for the first time which i am happy with, i now find that my grip is working hard and i don't think that i will have too much more weight before i have to use straps. I actually lost a rep on the shoulder press today but i am not concerned at all because i had very little rest between set 1 and 2. Quiet enjoying the bicep curl machine.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Deadlifted more than my bodyweight for the first time which i am happy with, i now find that my grip is working hard and i don't think that i will have too much more weight before i have to use straps.


Excellent :thumb: .

Dunno about the straps - I am trying to avoid them. I don't think they helped that much anyway. I am working on my grip in other ways - farmer's walks and forearm stuff.

all the best

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MrGum said:


> Excellent :thumb: .
> 
> Dunno about the straps - I am trying to avoid them. I don't think they helped that much anyway. I am working on my grip in other ways - farmer's walks and forearm stuff.
> 
> ...


I agree mate i really don't want to have to get straps i would prefer to get my forearms to hold out. Cheers:beer:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Fozy,

have you had your wrist and elbow injuries assessed?

the glucosamine sounds like a long shot to me


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Don't use the straps mate, you have to train the weak link.

Do you use chalk?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Today's Training:*

Squats 3 x 10,8,8 77.5kg/80kg

Bench press 3 x 5,5,5,5,5 77.5kg

Todays training was a nightmare, it started off well hitting 80kg and getting some good reps on the squat but my benching was really bad. I was thinking about going up to 78.5 and even considered jumping to 80 but good job i didn't because i could barely do 77.5. Felt really weak through out and my last set was only one full rep the rest was half reps. I got that fed up i sacked the rest of my training and just went straight back to work!

It was then going through my head, why was the session so poor. Was it that i am not on creatine anymore, was it even lack of my usual pre workout coffee! I was on a real downer after that session questioning whether i am ever going to progress on my bench. I think that my expectations were too high. :cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> *Today's Training:*
> 
> Squats 3 x 10,8,8 77.5kg/80kg
> 
> ...


Maybe you might need to deload and ramp it back up. :whistling:

You are training hard and that's for sure, but harder isn't always smarter.

Here is a scenario that happened to me. I hit a peak on chest exercises that I was focusing on. I stopped focusing on chest so much and focused on dead lifts. My deads went up 100lbs and my chest exercises that I was not focusing on went up, who knew.

You can deload on the bench or switch to db's and make some gains and go back to bar when you hit a platou on db's.

If you don't keep the body guessing you will stall!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I was too busy to train today, very frustrating :cursing:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Squats 3 x 10,8,8 80kg

Bench press 3 x 5,5,5, 77.5kg

Had a really rushed session today so i just had time to get 3 sets of bench press in. I did a stronger bench press set on my third set when a guy offered to spot for me, gave me more confidence to really drive up knowing that i won't get trapped. Will look to get spotters more often i think.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Def. true about the spotting! The guy who owns my gym is great - I usually get a spot on my last set and he makes me do a forced rep as well!

mark


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Today's training:*

*
*

*
*Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 85kg/87.5kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,5,6/8,8,6 47.5kg

Still on Bi Curls 3 x 40 10,8,6 machine sets, i did a couple of heavier negetive reps as well to finish off.

My start doing some neg reps on the shoulder press as well. My grip was working hard on the deads today not sure how much more progress i will get before my grip gives up.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

It was my son's 4th birthday on friday and i booked the day off and moved my friday session to the thursday:

Squats 3 x 10,8,8 80kg

Bench press 1 x 5 77.5kg, 2x5 75kg, 2x5 70kg

My Squats was the same as earlier in the week but my bench really suffered i think that benching the day after i shoulder press really took it out of my arms, i didn't like bringing the weight down but i just couldn't lift the 77.5kg. Looking forward to training next week.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday's training:*

*
*

*
*Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 87.5kg/90kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,8,6/8,7,7 47.5kg

Still on Bi Curls 3 x 40 10,8,6 machine sets, i did a couple of heavier negetive reps as well to finish off.

Happy to keep progressing on the deadlift. Lost a rep on the second set of shoulder press but made it up on the third set.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

nice one fozy mate, deadlifts are rocketing now!

i know what ya mean about shoulders followed by chest day, had to do it this week due to stuff being moved about

its why i prefer keeping it on monday, nice weekend to rest

keeping it up fozy mate!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> nice one fozy mate, deadlifts are rocketing now!
> 
> i know what ya mean about shoulders followed by chest day, had to do it this week due to stuff being moved about
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Today's Training:*

*
*

*
*Squats 3 x 8,7,6 80kg/82.5kg

Bench press 3 x 5,5,5,5,5 77.5kg

Calf 1 x 85 1 x 90 1x 95 1 x 100

Went up a weight on my Squats though my reps dropped, i still seem to have a strength problem on my bench finding the 77.5 really hard, managed to get the first 3 sets the last 2 were dropping down to half reps and my last rep was more like a 1/4 rep. Felt like banging a quick set on bi curls to finish off.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have 2 weeks off in August and i am planning on taking a week off training and then when i get back hitting training hard with a new program. I will also get myself some 0.5 discs and getting myself some creatine. I will have a look at a couple of training programs like madcow or bill star.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

You've made excellent progress Fozy. I looked at the first page of your journal and thought you're at about the same stage as me with similar lifts and build and as I skipped through the journal I was inspired by seeing your progress, I hope my journey works out in a similar vain.

So hows the bod coming along, have you noticed much change? (sorry if I've missed a comment)


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Good Journal.

I get so annoyed when i see people deadlifting and squatting similar to what i can do but then can bench alot more then me.

What is it your training for fozy ?

Just wondering as you use the same weight for each set.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MartialArtMan said:


> You've made excellent progress Fozy. I looked at the first page of your journal and thought you're at about the same stage as me with similar lifts and build and as I skipped through the journal I was inspired by seeing your progress, I hope my journey works out in a similar vain.
> 
> So hows the bod coming along, have you noticed much change? (sorry if I've missed a comment)


Firstly thank you very much for the positive comments i could do with a pick me up. Have i noticed much of a change? Thats really differcult to answer, sometimes in the mirror i can but most of the time i cant, i am already not looking forward to my 12 month pictures this Oct. I think that i am carrying a fair amount of fat and if i cut i think that i would notice a difference, i just keep telling myself that i am bulking and don't worry about the fat that will come off later. It is frustratingly slow but i keep plodding on.

I find my journal helps to keep me motivated. Good luck with your Journal and your goals. :beer:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Good Journal.
> 
> I get so annoyed when i see people deadlifting and squatting similar to what i can do but then can bench alot more then me.
> 
> ...


I know that my squating and deadlifting are my weaknesses by a long way, i have fairly thick thighs so i always thought i had alot of strength there but it turns out that i don't. I have been benching for about 9 months but only training legs for 2-3. I am keen to improve my core strength as it will help at work so i am really pushing on that.

I started off training just to get a better shape but now core strength has creeped in there to. As for the same weight on each set thats just what i have always done, i can't build up as i would never lift my best on my last set and i don't like coming down (just don't like taking weight of the bar). Thanks for the input mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

im the same mate, i had 30kg DB's pinned to my chest on monday and had to drop back to 27.7's...... its guite annoying and abit of an adrenalin waster lol

you deadlift is comming on very well, i would say its a weakness, same for your squat mate


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Or is his bench just actually his strong point ?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Or is his bench just actually his strong point ?


My benching is not my strong point, definately squats and deads is my weakness.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Firstly thank you very much for the positive comments i could do with a pick me up. Have i noticed much of a change? Thats really differcult to answer, sometimes in the mirror i can but most of the time i cant, i am already not looking forward to my 12 month pictures this Oct. I think that i am carrying a fair amount of fat and if i cut i think that i would notice a difference, i just keep telling myself that i am bulking and don't worry about the fat that will come off later. It is frustratingly slow but i keep plodding on.
> 
> I find my journal helps to keep me motivated. Good luck with your Journal and your goals. :beer:


It is a long hard road and I think that until you have something worth maintaining it will remain that way, although I wouldn't know because I've never been there.

I noticed at the beginning of your log you said you had slimmed down from 14 stone, I did the same, that change was very noticeable and rewarding, however trying to put on muscle is way harder and seems much less forgiving for errors and general slacking.

It's hard in this game to not compare yourself to others and sometimes reading their outrageous lifting claims and unbelievable 12 week transformations just demotivates (well it does me anyway), I guess the thing that we need to remember is that the only person we are competing against is ourselves...that is unless we agreed to a 100kg benching challenge!

I'll say it again, you're doing good mate, progressing well and on your way. Keep it up and I'll keep on reading.

Sorry for the ramble


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MartialArtMan said:


> It is a long hard road and I think that until you have something worth maintaining it will remain that way, although I wouldn't know because I've never been there.
> 
> I noticed at the beginning of your log you said you had slimmed down from 14 stone, I did the same, that change was very noticeable and rewarding, however trying to put on muscle is way harder and seems much less forgiving for errors and general slacking.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate i agree 100%


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday's training:*

*
*

*
*Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 90kg/92.5kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,8,6/8,7,6 47.5kg

Still on Bi Curls 3 x 40 10,8,6 machine sets, i did a couple of heavier negetive reps as well to finish off.

Moved up again on the deadlift but my grip was really struggling, nearly dropped the bar a couple of times, i still feel that i can lift more just my grip is getting to the max. I don't know if i will move up next week or hold on the 92.5kg for now. Did a bit of grip work with my bi's. Dropped a couple of reps on my shoulder press but not too bothered.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I struggled with grip as soon as i hit 100kg.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Today's Training:*

*
*

*
*Squats 3 x 8,7,6/10,8,7 82.5kg

Bench press 3 x 5,5,5,5,5 77.5kg

Dips 10,10,10

Calf 1 x 90 1x 95 1 x 100

I have been thinking recently that the bar isn't bar far enough on my traps so i moved the bar back and found the squat slightly easier as the bar is now more central. So happy with getting a couple more reps. I did all five sets with 77.5kg which is better than last time but i have to admit that i the bar wasn't touching the chest i was only going down to about an inch off the chest.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Have you tried using straps to help your grip with deadlifting? I have to use them because my grip's a load of rubbish and they've really helped me a lot.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> Have you tried using straps to help your grip with deadlifting? I have to use them because my grip's a load of rubbish and they've really helped me a lot.


I may have too but i was trying to avoid it, i don't mind slowing my progress to avoid straps but if i have to i will.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Reference moving the bar back on my shoulders/traps i now feel that the bar in more in the centre when i squat ie:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Today's training:*

Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 92.5kg/95kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,7,6 47.5kg

Bi Curls 3 x 40 10,8,7 machine sets, i did a couple of heavier negetive reps as well to finish off.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fozys, I bought some straps several months ago as my grip was constantly giving out on deads, and was using them to pull over 100kg. I was still using them at 120. Fast forward to now, and I've hardly used them in weeks - months - and I'm pulling 140! Work that one out...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Fozys, I bought some straps several months ago as my grip was constantly giving out on deads, and was using them to pull over 100kg. I was still using them at 120. Fast forward to now, and I've hardly used them in weeks - months - and I'm pulling 140! Work that one out...


Interesting. The straps issue is in my mind at the moment.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I trained on friday but as soon as i put weight on the bar for my squating i knew i wasn't going to lift much. So i just relaxed abit and did some light work, was a nice change to be honest. I can't hit the gym hard back to back days especially when it heavy deads and shoulder press followed the next day by squats and bench. Looking forward to Monday.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Forgive me if you've written it somewhere already, but to save me wading through 18 pages are you not training Mon, Wed & Fri anymore then? Would you mind just listing your schedule here please mate?

Oh and do yo ever take a complete break from training?


----------



## grobson (Aug 5, 2008)

Straps help me with the last few reps on a set of deadlifts, I feel my grip going before the last 2 reps when at my max weight and as such use them for my heavy lifts.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MartialArtMan said:


> Forgive me if you've written it somewhere already, but to save me wading through 18 pages are you not training Mon, Wed & Fri anymore then? Would you mind just listing your schedule here please mate?
> 
> Oh and do yo ever take a complete break from training?


I am training Monday, Wednesday and Friday but sometimes due to work (i train during working hours) i have to change it around and do the odd back to back session.

I think i took a week off when i was ill but no i don't plan any breaks, but i have 2 weeks off after next week and i am planning on taking a week off.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MartialArtMan said:


> Forgive me if you've written it somewhere already, but to save me wading through 18 pages are you not training Mon, Wed & Fri anymore then? Would you mind just listing your schedule here please mate?
> 
> Oh and do yo ever take a complete break from training?


Workout A

Squat 3 x 10

Bench 5 x 5

Calfs 3 x 10

Workout B

Deadlift 3 x 10

Shoulder press 3 x 10

Bi's 3 x 10

And i alturnate these around Mon, Wed, Fri. I did have pull ups in but elbow injury stopped that.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Fozy, thats a pretty abbreviated routine, not completely dissimilar to mine really, but my training isn't as regular as yours.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Your welcome MAM,

I am going to give mad cow a go after my week off:

http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

I've looked at doing that myself too Fozy but cos I can't train regularly 3 times a week I haven't tried it. Having a quick look over it though I may incorporate the weight progression system that it promotes, it might help me a long a bit I think.

After your week off are you going to drop back on the weights a bit, it's normally advised, I think, to get a run up and surpass your previous bests.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MartialArtMan said:


> I've looked at doing that myself too Fozy but cos I can't train regularly 3 times a week I haven't tried it. Having a quick look over it though I may incorporate the weight progression system that it promotes, it might help me a long a bit I think.
> 
> After your week off are you going to drop back on the weights a bit, it's normally advised, I think, to get a run up and surpass your previous bests.


Yes i am going to drop the weights a bit not sure by how much or if i will on all my lifts. And i am the same i want to start using the wavy progression method and this program has it which is one of the reasons that i am going to use it.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Yes i am going to drop the weights a bit not sure by how much or if i will on all my lifts...


Personally, although I'm no expert, I would drop the weight on all the exercises to give your system a bit of recovery time. Reading Brawn this morning Stuart recommends dropping to 80% to 85% of your previous working weight.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MartialArtMan said:


> Personally, although I'm no expert, I would drop the weight on all the exercises to give your system a bit of recovery time. Reading Brawn this morning Stuart recommends dropping to 80% to 85% of your previous working weight.


Thanks MAM.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Today's Training:*

*
*

*
*Deadlift 3 x 10,10,10 95kg/97.5kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,8,6/8,6,6 47.5kg

Still on Bi Curls 3 x 40 10,8,6 machine sets, i did a couple of heavier negetive reps as well to finish off.

Moved up again on the deadlift, what i did to combat the grip problem and it seemed to work pretty well was when my grip was giving up i changed my grips to alturnate grip and then changed sides. I usually use the same grips as you would to bench press. Did a bit of grip work with my bi's. Dropped a couple of reps on my shoulder press but not too bothered (for now).


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have weighed myself the last 10 times at the gym and my average weight is 83.5kg


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Deadlift going well mate! I use alternate grip - I find that works best.

mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

not far off the 100 for the deads fozy!

it feels so nice having two 20 plates each side instead of billions of little ones hit it hard mate


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I am looking forward to my first 100kg lift.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Got a throat infection which is making me feel a bit tired and weak this week, didn't effect Mondays session, i hope it doesn't effect todays session.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays session was very poor i don't know if it was the throat infection the antibiotics or lack of motivation but it just wasn't happening. I did two sets of squats and 3 sets of bench and then called it a day. :cursing:


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Perhaps now is a good time for that break


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MartialArtMan said:


> Perhaps now is a good time for that break


I have two weeks off this friday so i really didn't want to miss this week as i feel 3 weeks would be too much. I am looking forward to a little break and then hitting my new program hard.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Today i did 50 minutes on the treadmill on 8, a bit of calf work and finished off with 100 crunches.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Today's Training:*

*
*

*
*Deadlift 1 x 10 97.5kg/100kg

Shoulder press 3 x 8,6,5 47.5kg

Still on Bi Curls 3 x 40 10,8,6 machine sets.

100kg deadlift!!! Happy with that. During my warm up i felt my lower back was a bit stiff and tender and i thought about binning it as i didn't want to risk injury but i was determined to pull 100kg before my break. I only did one set as i am on antibiotics and don't feel to well and didn't want to push it. Happy man. :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have received my order of 90+ Protein from Bodybuilding Warehouse a bargain at £45 including postage for 5kg. It only works out £5 more expensive than Bulkpowders whey and its a blended protein and flavoured.

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/nutrisport-90-protein-powder---5kg-413-p.asp

I will try it and post up what i think.


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

Can I just give you some advice on your protein intake 60grm at your body weight seems to be to much at one sitting esp if its making you feel blouted, try spliting it by half eg. 30gm in other words a little more often, as the body will only use what it needs and will store as b/fat and waste the rest

Are you training hard enough?

Regards

John


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

John Wood said:


> Can I just give you some advice on your protein intake 60grm at your body weight seems to be to much at one sitting esp if its making you feel blouted, try spliting it by half eg. 30gm in other words a little more often, as the body will only use what it needs and will store as b/fat and waste the rest
> 
> Are you training hard enough?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. Am i training hard enough? Probably not been the last couple of weeks lots of rushed sessions due to work. Looking forward to my program change and getting a bit more fire into my training.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Well done on the deadlift fozy, i have bought some straps today as i'm stuck on the 90kg and can't go anymore due to my weak as fcuk wrists. Hopefully i shaouldnt be far behind you.

Anyway keep up the good work dude!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

marc5180 said:


> Well done on the deadlift fozy, i have bought some straps today as i'm stuck on the 90kg and can't go anymore due to my weak as fcuk wrists. Hopefully i shaouldnt be far behind you.
> 
> Anyway keep up the good work dude!!


Thanks mate. Have you got a journal?


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

I do have a journal but i dont update everyday. I wasn't getting many comments on it so i decided to just update every few months. Im back at the gym today so i shall update it, when i get back.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

marc5180 said:


> I do have a journal but i dont update everyday. I wasn't getting many comments on it so i decided to just update every few months. Im back at the gym today so i shall update it, when i get back.


The journal is more for you really. I find you push harder when you no you have to post up your numbers.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

That why i think i'm only going to update it every 3 months, so i can see how much progress i have made in the 3 months.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I prefer updating after every session as i always want to show some kind of improvement on a weekly basis.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

When are you starting up again then Fozy?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Fozy,

you posted on my log in april that we've been doing the same program and been going the same length of time. How's the body coming on. I can see your strength is improving - good work!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well i am back in training and *Ouch!!* Two and a half weeks off doing nothing it really hurts when you come back. I have taken a week off before without too much of a problem at all but with 2 weeks it hurts. Whilst squatting yesterday (only 60kg) i was cramping up and finding it really hard work. Went to the gym again this morning and i am as stiff as a board. Only been doing light weights to get back into it and next week or the week after i am going to start my madcow program. Looking forward to getting my strength back. It reminds me why i gave up years ago.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Can hardly walk today.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

keep up the good work matey


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Can hardly walk today.


lol  I'm sure you'll get back in the groove in no time. I look forward to seeing how you get on with the Madcow program :cool2:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

still sore today.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Didn't feel ready to start madcow this week so i have been continuing my old program bringing the weights back up slowly. I will start madcow next week. Tried Barbell rows today and my left elbow was having none of it, i am going to have to give them a miss which is a shame as i was hoping to follow the program to the T so i will have to substitute it for something else thats pain free.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Received my 0.5kg plates today from gym rats happy with that.  Looking forward to training tomorrow, still feeling stiff after yesterday but hopefully i will loosen up for tomorrow. :bounce:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Couldn't train today due to work:cursing: i am going to have to train Thursday and Friday now.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Had another session today, squat was good but my bench and dips were pretty weak. Looking forward to madcow next week:thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Getting alot of gas and feeling bloated alot recently, i am starting to think that it may be the protein i am using. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

You still training Fozy? Your 1 year pics are due in 2 weeks aren't they?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes still training been on Madcow now for 2 weeks, was hoping no one would notice the 1 year photo's not looking forward to them.  I will post up how i have been getting on with my training soon.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Thats good Fozy. Why not start a new thread with your 1 year pics as your start point, it'll be a nice fresh start...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MartialArtMan said:


> Thats good Fozy. Why not start a new thread with your 1 year pics as your start point, it'll be a nice fresh start...


Got me thinking, but to be honest i think i would like just the one journal from start to finish. And i am not very confident that the 1 year pics will be that impressive!! :confused1:


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> ...one journal from start to finish.


There's a finish!? Fair enough just a suggestion.

I know what you mean about the pics. At the same time as you I will be taking my next 4 month pic. What we need to remember though is that this is a personal journey, my pics are for me to see how things are going I don't feel a need to post them on the net for criticism. Perhaps in a couple of years time when there is (hopefully) significant change to be seen I may post them then...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MartialArtMan said:


> There's a finish!? Fair enough just a suggestion.
> 
> I know what you mean about the pics. At the same time as you I will be taking my next 4 month pic. What we need to remember though is that this is a personal journey, my pics are for me to see how things are going I don't feel a need to post them on the net for criticism. Perhaps in a couple of years time when there is (hopefully) significant change to be seen I may post them then...


Very good point.... :mellow:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Get em up Fozy I'm sure you're doing just fine!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Quick 30 minutes on the treadmill yesterday. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

On week 3 of my madcow routine, my thoughts so far:

In the first week i wasn't really enjoying it because i was used to warming up and then sticking my best weight on the bar and doing my sets whether it was 5x5 or 3x8, but with this routine you build your weights up to your best last set which meant lots of changing weights around and doing some quick maths. Now i am used to that and its good not beasting myself every set.

Some of the smaller weights on the bench press seemed and still do like a waste of time, it feels like i am doing 3 warm up sets and 2 working sets, hopefully when i get stronger that wont be as much of a problem.

My squat and deadlifting PB's have jumped up quite a lot, i am now doing 5 reps instead of 10 so that should be expected but i still didn't think that i would/could be squating in the 90's and deadlifting 115 ish so early (exact figures are at work).

Unfortunately due to my elbow problem i can't do the rowing so i use one of the back fly machines, but otherwise i follow the program to the T and i am really enjoying it, i am now back to my previous bench press best and i am looking forward to progression.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job! :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Couldn't train today due to work but looking forward to attacking the gym tomorrow morning.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I haven't trained for a couple of days as i have been down in Chatham and Minley visiting the Royal Engineers. Had an excellent time driving combat assualt boats, combat support boats and the ridged raider. :thumb: I also got to blow things up. The Royal School of Mechanical Engineering is a fantastic facility with the best plumbing and carpentry schools in europe, big eye opener. :bounce:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Didn't get a chance to train on Friday. Back to week 4 next week. :cursing:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

40 minutes on the treadmill.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Just about to order another 5kg of Nutrisport 90+ protein, i have had a look back and my last order was on the 6th August, so it has lasted me nearly 2.5 months (still got a bit left). I am happy with that its less than £20 per month for my flavoured protien blend.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello mate,

have you noticed much progress now? You mentioned in my thread that we started at the same time, so I'd be interested how you've been getting on.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

phys sam said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> have you noticed much progress now? You mentioned in my thread that we started at the same time, so I'd be interested how you've been getting on.


I am planning on putting up a 12 month update soon mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

77kg yesterday!! Getting a bit heavy.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Can't believe my last entry was '77kg getting a bit heavy', i am battling to gt under 85kg at the moment.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

you going to cut?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well i have been following my Bill Star 5x5 training program for a couple of months now, i have had a couple of set backs and had to repeat weeks, but i will now post up some progress before i knock off for the weekend.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> you going to cut?


I am not happy with my bodyfat but i am not going to 'cut', my plan is to cut spring next year, but i have been cutting back abit on the carbs in my shake. I will try and cut out some crap after xmas and start on a 'lean' bulk.


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

Any recent pics Fozy so we can see how you've progressed? I am pretty similar to you, stats wise, from when you first started this journal.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 1*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 45kg

5 x 57kg

5 x 68kg

5 x 79kg

5 x 91kg

*Bench*

5 x 36kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 54kg

5 x 63kg

5 x 72kg

*Machine Reverse Fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of sit ups


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

slype said:


> Any recent pics Fozy so we can see how you've progresses? I am pretty similar to you, stats wise, from when you first started this journal.


To be honest i have been meaning to do some pictures for a few weeks now but haven't got around to it. I will get some up soon.


----------



## slype (Oct 22, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> To be honest i have been meaning to do some pictures for a few weeks now but haven't got around to it. I will get some up soon.


 Nice one, I'll keep an eye out for them. Do you feel like you're making good progress?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 1*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 45kg

5 x 57kg

5 x 68kg

5 x 68kg

*Shoulder press*

5 x 30kg

5 x 36kg

5 x 43kg

5 x 49kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 69kg

5 x 82kg

5 x 96kg

5 x 110kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of Sit-ups


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

slype said:


> Nice one, I'll keep an eye out for them. Do you feel like you're making good progress?


Great progress on my Squats and Deadlift not much else where to be honest.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 1*
​
*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 45kg

5 x 57kg

5 x 68kg

5 x 79kg

3 x 93kg

5 x 68kg

*Bench*

5 x 36kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 54kg

5 x 63kg

3 x 74kg

8 x 54kg

*Machine Reverse fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 x 5 Weighted dips with 5kg

3 x 10 Tricep rope pull downs 52kg

5 x 10 Machine bi curls 40kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 2*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 46kg

5 x 58kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 81kg

5 x 93kg

*Bench*

5 x 37kg

5 x 46kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 64kg

5 x 74kg

*Machine Reverse Fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of 33 machine crunches


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 2*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 46kg

5 x 58kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 70kg

*Shoulder press*

5 x 31kg

5 x 37kg

5 x 44kg

5 x 50kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 70kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 99kg

5 x 113kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of Sit-ups


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 2*
​
*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 46kg

5 x 58kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 81kg

3 x 95kg

5 x 70kg

*Bench*

5 x 37kg

5 x 46kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 64kg

3 x 76kg

8 x 55kg

*Machine Reverse fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 x 5 Weighted dips with 5kg

3 x 10 Tricep rope pull downs 52kg

5 x 10 Machine bi curls 40kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 48kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 72kg

5 x 83kg

5 x 95kg

*Bench*

5 x 38kg

5 x 47kg

5 x 57kg

5 x 66kg

5 x 76kg

*Machine Reverse Fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of 33 machine crunches


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 48kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 72kg

5 x 72kg

*Shoulder press*

5 x 32kg

5 x 38kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 51kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 72kg

5 x 87kg

5 x 101kg

5 x 116kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of Sit-ups


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3*
​
*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 48kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 72kg

5 x 83kg

3 x 98kg

5 x 72kg

*Bench*

5 x 38kg

5 x 47kg

5 x 57kg

5 x 66kg

3 x 77kg

8 x 57kg

*Machine Reverse fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 x 5 Weighted dips with 5kg

3 x 10 Tricep rope pull downs 52kg

5 x 10 Machine bi curls 40kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

On the Monday and Friday i am supposed to be barbell rowing but due to my left elbow injury i can't row or do any pull up exercises, and the machine reverse fly is the only exercise that i can find that remotely works the back that i can do. :cursing:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 4*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 49kg

5 x 61kg

5 x 73kg

5 x 86kg

5 x 98kg

*Bench*

5 x 39kg

5 x 48kg

5 x 58kg

5 x 68kg

5 x 78kg

*Machine Reverse Fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of 33 machine crunches


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 4*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 49kg

5 x 61kg

5 x 73kg

5 x 73kg

*Shoulder press*

5 x 33kg

5 x 39kg

5 x 46kg

5 x 52kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 74kg

5 x 89kg

5 x 104kg

5 x 118kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of Sit-ups


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 4*
​
*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 49kg

5 x 61kg

5 x 73kg

5 x 86kg

3 x 100kg

5 x 73kg

*Bench*

5 x 39kg

5 x 48kg

5 x 58kg

5 x 68kg

3 x 79kg

8 x 58kg

*Machine Reverse fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 x 5 Weighted dips with 5kg

3 x 10 Tricep rope pull downs 52kg

5 x 10 Machine bi curls 40kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I was very very happy to squat 100kg for the first time, i just didn't think that i would be able to do it.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Couldn't train today as i had to drive up to donnington to get a couple of jabs. :cursing: I will be back in training on Wednesday and i will post up the rest of the training i have done tomorrow at work.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Weight was just under 85kg on thursday and exactly 85kg on friday, happy with that as i want to bench 85kg before Christmas. Short term goal is within my grasp:bounce:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 5*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 50kg

5 x 63kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 88kg

5 x 100kg

*Bench*

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 79kg

*Machine Reverse Fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of 33 machine crunches


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 5*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 50kg

5 x 63kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 75kg

*Shoulder press*

5 x 34kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 47kg

1 x 54kg (failed to get all reps out)

*Deadlift*

5 x 76kg

5 x 91kg

5 x 109kg

5 x 125kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of Sit-ups


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 5*
​
*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 50kg

5 x 63kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 88kg

3 x 103kg

5 x 75kg

*Bench*

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

3 x 81kg

8 x 60kg

*Machine Reverse fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 x 5 Weighted dips with 5kg

3 x 10 Tricep rope pull downs 52kg

5 x 10 Machine bi curls 40kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 6*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 51kg

5 x 64kg

5 x 77kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 103kg

*Bench*

5 x 41kg

5 x 51kg

5 x 61kg

5 x 71kg

5 x 81kg

*Machine Reverse Fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of 33 machine crunches


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 6*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 51kg

5 x 64kg

5 x 77kg

5 x 77kg

*Shoulder press*

5 x 34kg

5 x 41kg

5 x 48kg

0 x 54kg (failed again to get reps out)

*Deadlift*

5 x 78kg

5 x 93kg

5 x 109kg

5 x 125kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of Sit-ups


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 6*
​
*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 51kg

5 x 64kg

5 x 77kg

5 x 90kg

3 x 105kg

5 x 77kg

*Bench*

5 x 41kg

5 x 51kg

5 x 61kg

5 x 71kg

3 x 83kg

8 x 61kg

*Machine Reverse fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 x 5 Weighted dips with 5kg

3 x 10 Tricep rope pull downs 52kg

5 x 10 Machine bi curls 40kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

This week i couldn't train monday and tuesday so i had 3 days back to back and had to cut my training short. I held my bench at 83.5kg and my squat at 105kg but dropped my deadlift to 118kg.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

So at the moment i am lifting:

Deadlift 125kg x 5

Squat 105kg x 5

Bench 83.5kg x 5

I now feel that i am at or near my max in all 3, i have already passed my max on shoulder press and need to back off a few weeks. Every time i do my max on bench press i get someone in the gym to spot for me.

Sorry didn't get to finish this post last night, anyway the spotting has really helped on the bench and i am alot quicker with going up the weights. I will hopefully press my own bodyweight before xmas (85kg) which i am looking forward to (short term goal).


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice one


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks [email protected] i am very happy with my 3 main lifts. I am thinking about changing my training after xmas to:

Week 1 Bill star 5x5

Week 2 My old chest +tri, back and bi routine

Week 3 German volume

My aim with the Bill star program that i have been doing for the last couple of months was to up my basic strength, at some stage i would like to go back to hypertrophy training and build some mass. My idea is that if i mix my 3 training programs that i will keep my body guessing thus improve my gains, or on the other hand i could get no where fast. My next issue is when do i stop the 5x5 training, when i can press my own weight? When i am on 100, 120, 140? To be honest i can't see me pressing 100kg for a long long time so realistically i will probably change between 85kg 90kg bench press.

Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like your lifts are coming along 

keep working hard

post some pics up


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Colt. :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Week 1
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...





fozyspilgrims said:


> So at the moment i am lifting:
> 
> Deadlift 125kg x 5
> 
> ...


You added 11.5 kg to your bench, that is awesome!

Keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I did go down to come up but i am happy.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 7*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 66kg

5 x 79kg

5 x 92kg

5 x 105kg

*Bench*

5 x 42.5kg

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 73.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

*Machine Reverse Fly*

5 x 42kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of 33 machine crunches


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Very happy with my bench press today, 83.5kg for 5 reps, had a spotter but he said that he wasn't helping much. Todays weight was 84.8kg so i was 1.3kg off benching my own body weight. I am thinking about reducing my protein shake in the morning as i am going to the gym feeling a bit bloated and lazy.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

reduce the water in your shake, you only need 1 part powder 1 part water and well done on the bench you should be upto the magic 2 plates a side soon which is a real mile stone.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks [email protected] i reduced my shake to one scoop of protein and half a shaker of water and feel alot less bloated this morning, i will try 2 scoops with half a shaker of water tomorrow before training.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays training:
​


*Week 7*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 53kg

5 x 66kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 80kg

5 x 96kg

5 x 112kg

5 x 128kg

*Assistance:*

3 sets of Sit-ups

I didn't have time to shoulder press, it was an afternoon session and i had to be quick, i did feel good and very focused and supprised myself with the 128kg deadift.  Hard work though!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Today my weight was 84kg, i did a very slow 45 minutes on the treadmill. Got some DOMs in my lower back from yesterdays deadlifting. Looking forward to attacking the bench press tomorrow. :bounce:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I couldn't train today. :cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Damn, I'm jealous of those deads! :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I had to really rush this session and it was generally a bit pants, happy with my 107.5kg squat, still feel that i have some room for improvement there. Bench was pants i will explain why at the bottom. Only got time for the squat and the bench, not sure whether i will repeat this week next week or progress on to week 8. My problem with next weeks training is i am going to be training Mon, Tues and Fri as i have the day off Wed for my wifes nose operation.
​


*Week 7*
​
*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 60kg (supposed to be 53kg but i was in a rush)

5 x 66kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 92.5kg

3 x 107.5kg

5 x 80kg

*Bench*

5 x 50kg (should of been 42kg)

5 x 52kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

3 x ??kg

8 x 61kg

Was ready to bench my own body weight (85kg) but it went pear shaped. I was in a rush and the bench press was getting used by two foreign guys who were taking there time chatting, so i used the other incline bench with different bar, i know it doesn't change anything but i like to use the same bench, bar and weights. I then put 85kg on the bar and ask one of them to spot for me, i lift the weight and instead of spotting for me he starts to barbell row as well, so god knows what i was lifting. :cursing: Another day! I don't know whether i will go for it on Monday or repeat the week.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> I then put 85kg on the bar and ask one of them to spot for me, i lift the weight and instead of spotting for me he starts to barbell row as well, so god knows what i was lifting. :cursing: Another day! I don't know whether i will go for it on Monday or repeat the week.


Don't you just love that when you are going for a personal best.. :gun_bandana:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I went for repeating week 7, i couldn't train this morning as i had the pleasure of visiting a PRU (pupil referal unit) so all i had time for was a very quick bench press session before i went home.



*Week 7*
​
*Monday*

*Bench*

5 x 42.5kg

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 73.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

Happy with the 83.5kg lift, it was hard work but good depth and form, shared the bench with a young rugby player who is about the same strength as me.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 7*
​


*
**Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 53kg

5 x 66kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 80kg

5 x 96kg

5 x 112kg

5 x 128.5kg

3 sets of dumbell shoulder press 20kg.

Repeated week 7 wednesday, enjoyed the deadlift session (sort of). Looking forward to Thursdays PB session.
​


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Got some DOMS from yesterdays deadlifts, not sure if i will be able to go for a PB in tomorrows bench. Was speaking to a guy in the gym yesterday who is a competitive powerlfiter and he was giving me some training tips, very nice bloke who knows what he is talking about. After Christmas i might look into doing some good mornings and some stiff legged deadlifts standing on some 20 plates.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

He also made a very good point that when the weight gets over 100kg i switch to alternate arms and he said that i shouldn't do sets of 5 that i need to do either 4 or 6 for obvious reasons. So i will drop down to 4 once i turn to alternate arms.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Can't train today, looks like my PB and short term goal is going to have to wait another week. :cursing: Going to have to repeat week 7 again. :cursing:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Not to sure yet, i can't afford to gain much more body fat. I would like to only have a week off training but it may turn into 2, but i hate starting again after a break as i loose so much strength. I think that i may do another 8 week cycle on Bill Star 5x5 in the new year, try to get my lifts up to around 140,120,90 (currently 128.5, 107.5, 83.5) and then start training more for size and start to think about dropping some bodyfat for the summer.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 7*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 66kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 92kg

5 x 105kg

*Bench*

5 x 42.5kg

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 73.5kg

5 x 83.5kg (felt strong)

*Machine Reverse Fly*

5 x 42kg

*Weighted Dips*

3 x 5kg 10,8,6

I know it's still week 7 but i had a disruption to training last week and i want to stick to the training program. Squats were hard work but i was having less rest between sets as i was working in with a couple of powerlifters. Bench felt really good and i could of done more reps with the 83.5kg, really looking forward to hitting 85kg this friday, fingers crossed. Felt good after bench so i did some weighted dips before i left the gym.

Today's weight was exactly 85kg.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Received my 2.25kg tub of boditronics whey coconut cream, i have heard that its really nice so i bought some from bodybuildingwarehouse on special offer for £29.99. Looking forward to getting stuck into it. 

Some DOMS today from yesterdays session, looking forward to tomorrows deadlifting session.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Suprisingly the coconut cream didn't mix very well with milk last night, hopefully it will be better with water, does taste good though. In the last few days i have moved away from my morning protein shake and have been having a couple of scoops of protein in some ready break, the down side is that i have been adding sugar but the up side is that i don't feel as bloated in the mornings.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays training wasn't the best, i was still stiff from Mondays training and i felt a little lathargic. Got the squats out of the way and i knew i was going to struggle on the deadlift as the 80kg squat was harder work than usual. When i was putting the weights on for my last lift i thought fcuk it and put 130kg on which is a personal best. I failed to lift it first time but went back and managed to get it up very very slowly and just stuck with the 1 rep. I didn't have the motivation or energy for the shoulder pressing and called it a day there. Happy to finish before Christmas with a PB on the deadlift even if it was for just 1 rep. Fingers crossed i will PB on the bench press friday.
​


*Week 7*
​


*
*
​
*
*



*Wednesday*
​
*
*



*Squat*

5 x 53kg

5 x 66kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 80kg

5 x 96kg

4 x 112.5kg

1 x 130kg
​


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well today was supposed to be my PB and short term goal of bench pressing my body weight of 85kg. Due to last night being our work Christmas meal i am feeling a little worse for wear, drank far too much Guiness! I will hopefully get the chance to get into the gym tomorrow and have a good session. PS I will press 85kg one day.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 7*
​


*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 60kg (supposed to be 53kg but i was in a rush)

5 x 70kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 92.5kg

3 x 108.5kg

5 x 80kg

*Bench*

5 x 42.5kg

5 x 52kg

5 x 63.5kg

5 x 73.5kg

3 x 85kg (did 3 reps and had some help doing 2 more)

8 x 65kg

3 sets of dips 10,8,8

3 sets of machine bi curl 40kg

New PB on the squat 108.5kg and my short term goal has been achieved my body weight was bang on 85kg and i pressed bang on 85kg. 

Very very happy that i have achieved my goal, if you would of said to me that i would be benching 85kg when i was stuck on 72.5kg and when i was struggling on 60kg i would not of believed you. Very very happy. 
​


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

good to see your training legs.Even if its really light dont injure yourself again.You,ll benefit so much more than if you dont....Good luck and keep it up......


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

bkoz said:


> good to see your training legs.Even if its really light dont injure yourself again.You,ll benefit so much more than if you dont....Good luck and keep it up......


Thanks.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Been trying a few ways to have a protein snack recently, i have had my own 'not so pro desert' angel delight made with protein shake, it tastes quite good but will have loads of sugar in it. The other was i tried to mix plain yogurt with protein and sliced banana but the powder didn't mix and it tasted rank.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Frozen strawberries work pretty good. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays training:

I was supposed to go onto Monday week 8 today but it didn't work out that way.

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 45kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 75kg (at this point i was struggling with bad DOMS in my chest)

3 x 80kg

Two days after setting my PB on bench is too soon to do bench again and i was suffering with sore pecs so i held back on the bench and settled for 80kg rather than 85kg, not worth the risk of injury. The squat rack was also busy so i left the squat to wednesdays deadlift session.

*Bi's*

3 x 10 40kg on the precher machine

I then did rope pull downs to give my tri's a bit of a workout.

3 x 10 50kg

2 x 10 55kg

1 x 10 60kg

I am sure that when i used to do rope pull downs as part of my training that i used to be on 40kg, if so my strength has gone up quite alot just by bench pressing. Today's bodyweight was 84.3kg.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Two days after setting my PB on bench is too soon to do bench again and i was suffering with sore pecs so i held back on the bench and settled for 80kg rather than 85kg,


Very smart! I totally train this way.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> New PB on the squat 108.5kg and my short term goal has been achieved my body weight was bang on 85kg and i pressed bang on 85kg.


Excellent stuff fozys - congratulations!!

mr gum


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

MrGum said:


> Excellent stuff fozys - congratulations!!
> 
> mr gum


Thanks Mr G:thumb:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Right Fozy where are these pics?? You're lifting more than me now I don't believe there's no progress


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

phys sam said:


> Right Fozy where are these pics?? You're lifting more than me now I don't believe there's no progress


Ok ok!! I will get some done!...Soon:whistling:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I haven't got a card reader on my laptop and my PC is Kaput so it may take a while actually. Thats my excuse and i am sticking to it.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays training:



*Week 7*
​
*Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

*Shoulder press*

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 50kg (should of done more but time was against me)

*Deadlift*

5 x 80kg

5 x 95kg

4 x 110kg

4 x 128kg (rep and pause big time, this is my limit at the moment)

Todays weight was 84.3kg which is good, i want to stop putting on so much weight as i was/am putting on too much bodyfat, i was up to just under 86kg and have stablised at 85kg. I am not cutting just trying to keep a lid on it.

Focus wasn't great today and the light squats were harder work than they should of been, going to have a look into something to give me more drive and focus in the new year, as i train in the mornings i can sometimes feel a bit bloated and tired.

Deadlift was hard hard work, i think i am working at my max there good job i am starting a new cycle on the 5th Jan, my last set had big rests in between the reps and i was really struggling to lift the weight. Didn't have much time left so i cut the shoulder press short.

I now plan on having a week off and starting a new cycle on the 5th Jan, i am not sure what i am going to do yet i will have a look into that and ask you guys for some advice. 

Merry Christmas eve all. :beer:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Really tempted to have one more session this weekend before my complete week off next week, as i don't really want a week and a half off, its a bit differcult though will my wife working nights and looking after my son. May just have to stick to running and some press ups, and maybe my elbow will hold out for some pull ups.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Just spent a few days at my mum's over the new year and have probably eaten my own body weight in carbage food. Feeling fat and lazy. It will be a week and a half rest when i go back to the gym on Monday, looking forward to it. I am going to have a look at my training program and diet this weekend and hit the gym with a new determination.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well i start back training tomorrow and i am still undecided what training program to use. I have been using Bill Star 5x5 Madcow Linear version for intermediates.

http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm

I have enjoyed this training program and have made some good gains but at times i feel that some of my ramping up sets are too easy and perhaps i should be doing more volume.

This training program is simular in style but uses ramping up sets and sets with higher volume but it is more complictated. My main worry is the big jumps in weight from week to week and i just don't know if i will be able to lifts the weights it says i should. Bill Star Glen Pendlay 5x5 Periodized version for advanced lifters:

http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/Periodized_5x5.htm

What do you guys think? I enjoy the Bill Star programs as they are easy to follow, you just type your lifts into the excell spreadsheet and it tells you exactly what to lift, and you see progression.

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Very nice find Fozy.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Get some pics uploaded fozy, im interested to see how you have come on. You seem to have come on leaps and bounds in the last 12 months.

So well done reps:thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Marc, my wifes new laptop has a card reader on it so i can now. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Couldn't train today. :cursing:

This dam credit crunch is keeping me busy at work, hopefully i can have a quick session first thing tomorrow before it gets busy. Was really looking forward to it as well. I think i am going to stick with the madcow training program for the next 8 weeks and then assess it from there.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well i got into the gym this morning for a quick 30 minutes (as apposed to a slow 30 minutes). The gym was fricking freezing and it was hard work, i am feeling the early signs of the flu and i haven't trained for a week and a half and was feeling weak.
​


*Week 1*
​
*Monday (on Tuesday)*

*Squat*

5 x 50kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 100kg

*Bench*

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 77.5kg

*Machine Reverse Fly*

Didn't have time

*Assistance:*

Didn't have time will do some crunches at home on the ab cradle.

Good to be back but it was hard work! Now need to fend off this illness.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays training was a quick session and although the weights are fairly light i did find it hard work. I now have some antibiotics and hopefully will be feeling better next week, and can start lifting and feeling better. Only done 2 sessions this week, i put my wednesday session back to friday and have missed my friday session, good job i am at the start of my 8 week training cycle. Todays weight was 83.9kg, happy with that, i think i have about 4-5kg of fat to lose before any abs start to show.



*Week 1*
​
*Wednesday (done on friday)*

*Squat*

5 x 50kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 75kg

*Shoulder press*

5 x 30kg

5 x 35kg

5 x 41kg

5 x 46kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 75kg

5 x 90kg

4 x 105kg

4 x 120kg

No sit ups done due to time.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Only had a space of 25 minutes to hit the gym yesterday but i was determined to get into the gym after only doing 2 sessions last week. I did my usual bench session and then seen a mate in the gym who beasted me on chest for the last 10 minutes.



*Week 1*
​


*
Monday*

*Bench*

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 80kg

4 x 90kg Very much assisted

2 x 100kg Very much assisted

*Assistance:*

Didn't have time will do some crunches at home on the ab cradle.
​


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Can't edit my last post at work, but i also did 3 sets of 10 dips with very little rest with assistance to failure. Chest and tri's distroyed.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well today is deadlift and shoulder press day, don't know how thats going to go as my chest and tri's are in bits! Feels good though.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chest and tri's are in absolute tatters.



*Week 2*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 50kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

*Shoulder press (dumbells)*

5 x 10kg

5 x 12.5kg

5 x 15kg

5 x 17.5kg

5 x 20kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 76kg

5 x 91kg

5 x 106kg

4 x 122.5kg

Did a few sit ups but abs were still so i didn't push it. Had a twinge in my right shoulder/pec so held back on the db shoulder press.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Current weight 83.3kg. Whilst i was being spotted on the bench press my mate said to me that i go too deep and that i should stop an inch or so above my chest. I have always brought the weight down under control and lightly touched my chest (not bouncing) and to me not doing the full range of movement is cheating. My friend said that once you go past a certain point you lose your power. What does everyone else do? What do you think of stopping an inch or so above the chest?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Current weight 83.3kg. Whilst i was being spotted on the bench press my mate said to me that i go too deep and that i should stop an inch or so above my chest. I have always brought the weight down under control and lightly touched my chest (not bouncing) and to me not doing the full range of movement is cheating. My friend said that once you go past a certain point you lose your power. What does everyone else do? What do you think of stopping an inch or so above the chest?


Answer found:

http://www.athleticadvisor.com/Weight_Room/bench_press.htm


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

30 minutes on the treadmill, level 8, nice and easy.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Tried to train on friday but when i put 70kg on the bar i could feel stiffness deep in my pec's and had to call it a day there. Week 3 next week and i am going to start again on the creatine to let it get into my system before i start hitting my old PB's in week 4.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 66kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 92.5kg

5 x 105kg

*Bench*

5 x 41kg

5 x 51kg

5 x 61kg

5 x 71kg

5 x 81kg

*Machine Reverse Fly*

10 x 28kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 42kg

7 x 49kg

4 x 56kg

Todays body weight was 83.5kg, nearly got stuck on the last set of squats. Now back on the creatine, hopefully that will make a difference next week when i start hitting PB's.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays body weight: 84.4kg.



*Week 3*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 66kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

*Shoulder press (dumbells)*

10 x 10kg

10 x 12.5kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 17.5kg

10 x 20kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 77.5kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 109kg (did 4 double over hand grip)

4 x 125kg

Good session yesterday really enjoyed it, used dumbells for shoulder press while i was waiting for squat rack and went for 10's instead of 5's. Was really happy to pull 125kg my best is 128kg so was happy to get close, and was chuffed to pull 109kg for 4 reps double over hand as there was a time i couldn't do 100kg. Very happy.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Well done Fozy still improving. Are you happy with your progress? Do you think you've improved in some areas more than others? If so why?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

phys sam said:


> Well done Fozy still improving. Are you happy with your progress? Do you think you've improved in some areas more than others? If so why?


Fairly happy with my progress, would like more but i suppose everyone always does. I do think that being over 30 and having less test in my system slows my progress. Since starting the Bill Star training my squating and deadlifting have really improved, my bench is weak but always has been, i have noticed that my tri's are alot stronger than they used to be when i do some rope pull downs.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3*
​


*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 55kg

5 x 66kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 92.5kg

3 x 107.5kg

10 x 80kg (straight after 107.5 with no rest)

*Bench*

5 x 41kg

5 x 51kg

5 x 61kg

5 x 71kg

3 x 83.5kg (got one of the lads to spot for me but he took too much weight from me) :cursing:

10 x 63.5kg

6 x 63.5kg

*Rear delt machine*

10 x 28kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 49kg

5 x 56kg

3 sets of dips with 5kg 5,5,4 (failed to get 5th failed twice trying)

3 sets of machine bi curl 40kg 8,8,6 to failure

*Rope pull downs*

10 x 50kg

10 x 55kg

15 x 60kg

First time i have had plenty of time to get the full friday session done and enjoyed it. Got p1ssed off that my spotter took too much weight so i did two max out sets with 63.5kg on the bar. Struggling on the bench and i am only half way through the cycle so its going to be a hard 5 weeks.
​


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats a pretty hefty bench you got there pla, congrats.

Squats awesome to. See you're still on track mate!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Thats a pretty hefty bench you got there pla, congrats.
> 
> Squats awesome to. See you're still on track mate!


Thanks windsor


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 4*
​
Good session this morning, wasn't feeling strong but managed the weights, don't know how i am going to go up in weights over the next 4 weeks but i will give it a go. I was getting spotted on my 83.5kg and i felt i may of been a little help but he pushed me to 8 reps which i was chuffed with.

*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 55kg

5 x 67.5kg

5 x 81kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 108.5kg (equal to PB)

*Bench*

5 x 42.5kg

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 63.5kg

5 x 73.5kg

8 x 83.5kg (equal to PB)

*Machine Reverse Fly*

10 x 28kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 49kg

10 x 56kg (assisted)

34 crunches

15 sit up bench

10 sit up bench with 5kg

I have not been doing my sit ups on a regular basis so i thought i would try some weighted ones.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Bodyweight 84.9kg.
​


*Week 4*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 55kg

5 x 68.5kg

5 x 81kg

5 x 81kg

*Shoulder press *

5 x 31kg

5 x 38.5kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 50kg (hurt my neck)

*Deadlift*

5 x 80kg

5 x 96kg

4 x 112.5kg (couldn't manage any over hand grip)

1 x 128.5kg (really struggled looks like its my max)

Back was still stiff from mondays PB squat and i was struggling from the start, gutted i didn't get the 4 reps. Rather than go down to go up i am going to maintain the weight for a few weeks until i can move forward. Hurt my bloody neck as well. :cursing:


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

just took me ages to read through that lot! well done mate sounds like your gettin where you want to be, have you any recent pics to see how youve improved?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

jayt said:


> have you any recent pics to see how youve improved?


Bump for more pics..


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Couldn't train on friday as i had too much work to do, got the week off next week but i am still going to try and train mon, wed, fri. And thanks for the input guys reps.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Lol, you really don't want to upload any pics do you Fozy?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

There is not much of a change if any, but i will. :whistling:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Got some pictures to show i will upload legs tonight then the rest tomorrow:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I can't see the pic's. Are they working anyone? Has my Aviator changed?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 4*
​
Demoralising session today got a PB in the squat so it wasn't all bad but my bench was a nightmare, worst bench session i have ever had. I missed my friday session and have been feeling weak all weekend, i had my breakfast/preworkout meal at 08:30hrs but didn't train until 11:00 i was ok during the squats but i just didn't seem to have any energy for the bench press. On my 4th set i got 75kg stuck on my chest! 75kg FFS!! :cursing: First time its ever happened, couldn't believe it, i had to get a young lad to give me a hand. I cracked on with the 85kg with my spotter and then did some extra dips and rope pull downs. Did feel weak and lacking energy when i walked out of the gym i hope its just lack of nutrition rather than an illness or just me making excuses.

Todays weight 84kg.

*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 83.5kg

5 x 97.5kg

5 x 110kg (PB although 5th wasn't as deep)

*Bench*

5 x 43.5kg

5 x 53.5kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 75kg (bar stuck on chest on last rep:cursing

5 x 85kg (PB but not happy i am lifting it all myself)

*Machine Reverse Fly*

10 x 28kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 49kg

5 x 56kg

100 crunches

*Weighted Dips*

7 x 5kg

8 x 5kg

6 x 5kg

*Rope pull downs*

10 x 45kg

10 x 50kg

10 x 55kg

Couple of sets of bi curls.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great lifts still mate. I am very impressed with how well you think and plan everything out. Your organisation shows in how much you're improving.

No pics though mate, can't see them.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Windsor, all of my training is on a spreadsheet at work so all i do is print of that days training and crack on. I am struggling with the pictures i can't seem to get them to work, i think it may be my PC security. As for todays session, rock on my delivery of Boditronics Red Mist i think i need it. I have ordered the red mist from Bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk and some Creatine CCE, True Whey banana cream and a shaker from MyProtein.co.uk. I ordered both on Saturday night we will see which one comes first.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Avatar - check.

Photos - fail.

Let us know what the Red Mist is like, I'm getting bored with NO-Xplode...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Avatar - check.
> 
> Photos - fail.
> 
> Let us know what the Red Mist is like, I'm getting bored with NO-Xplode...


Will do.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Take two with the pictures on a different laptop:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Some leg shots:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry the pictures are so small i will have to sort that out next time.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Thanks Windsor, all of my training is on a spreadsheet at work so all i do is print of that days training and crack on. I am struggling with the pictures i can't seem to get them to work, i think it may be my PC security. As for todays session, rock on my delivery of Boditronics Red Mist i think i need it. I have ordered the red mist from Bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk and some Creatine CCE, True Whey banana cream and a shaker from MyProtein.co.uk. I ordered both on Saturday night we will see which one comes first.


Well they both arrived this morning, both MyProtien and bodybuildingwarehouse would of picked the orders up on Monday morning and they were both at my door step this morning. I wasn't to fussed when they turned up because i order in advance rather than at the last minute and then complain. When there are delays members are quick to complain but 95% of products are delivered next day even when going for the cheap or free delivery option.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good in your pics mate. The size will increase with the strength.

Your bloody thighs look bigger than mine! I better get myself working harder!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Windsor, i would give you some more reps but i have to spread the love. I have been working on strength rather than size for a while now, i am planning on sticking with the strength training until i think i have reached a good level (100kg bench) or until i have reached my max. I will then focus more on gaining size 8-12 reps hypertrophy, and i will maybe move onto some german volume, and maybe mix the 3 up whether its week on week off or all three in the same session.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays session was a good one, i have just got Boditronics Red Mist and used it for the first time today and it was really good. Last wednesday i could only do my max deadlift (128.5kg) for one rep today i banged out 4 and felt good.  The tub states to take 1-3 scoops depending on weight so i took 1.5, i felt focused and determined and had a really good session, i was sweating a tad more than usual (maybe i was working quicker) and a couple of times on the deadlift i felt a little light headed, and i did feel a little pale and splashed some water on my face. Couldn't weigh myself today as the scales weren't working.



*Week 5(week 4 on program)*
​


*
*



*
**Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 55kg

5 x 67.5kg

5 x 81kg

5 x 81kg

*Shoulder press *

5 x 31kg

5 x 38.5kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 50kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 80kg

5 x 96kg

5 x 112.5kg (did 4 overhand grip which is a PB by a long way)

4 x 128.5kg (equaled PB)
​
Brilliant session, felt very happy afterwards. 


​


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> *Squat*
> 
> 5 x 60kg
> 
> ...





fozyspilgrims said:


> *Deadlift*
> 
> 5 x 80kg
> 
> ...


So lets recap shall we?

You hit a PB in squats and equaled a PB in deadlifts and because your bench isn't up you are bummed?

Of those three lifts, bench matters the least. Also, you need to imagine yourself doing a bigger bench and it feeling light.

Switch to db bench and track that, I can guarantee you will be up on every db bench workout for a while and when you stall, go back to flat bench with the bar.

I think your bench is all mental, so change and take the mental part out of the equation.

Fozy, you rock, just be patient. You are on the right track. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks alot winger, i will hopefully push through to week 8 of my program have a little rest and change program slightly. Thanks alot for the advice, you are a top bloke and talk sense as usual. :thumb:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Now what was the bloody wait with the pics for? Looks like good progress to me!

Good work


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks alot Sam.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Very happy with todays session, i am glad i went in (on time off work) good start to the weekend even though i am working tomorrow. To hit PB's in squat and bench is brilliant, i am liking the red mist. On the bench i did the first rep completely unaided and then i just carried on banging them out, my spotter was very good and was only helping a tiny bit, i think i did about 8-10 reps in all. He then spotted me doing my 10 reps with 65kg and they were really good reps to finish off on.

 2 more hard weeks and then a little rest. ​


*Week 5*
​


*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 82.5kg

5 x 97.5kg

3 x 112.5kg (PB so very happy with that)

10 x 83kg (straight after 112.5 with no/little rest)

*Bench*

5 x 45kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 75kg

3 x 87.5kg (huge PB for me under control and touching chest)

10 x 65kg

Gym was packed so i couldn't get on the reverse fly machine.

3 sets of dips with 10kg 5,5,5 (failed on 5th a couple of times)

3 sets of machine bi curl 40kg 10,6.5,5 to failure

*Rope pull downs*

10 x 30kg (i usually do 50kg but it was on a different pully)

10 x 30kg

8 x 30kg (to failure)

Todays bodyweight 85.4kg.
​


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays weight 87kg!!! That is the most i have weighed, but i did train in the afternoon.

*Monday Week 6*

*Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 71kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 112.5kg (PB  )

*Bench*

5 x 45kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 66kg

5 x 77.5kg

5 x 87.5kg (PB but spotter lifted too much after 2nd rep)

8 x 70kg

8 x 60kg

*Machine Reverse Fly*

10 x 28kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 49kg

Will do 100 crunches when i get home.

Really happy with my squating had a rushed session due to a couple of ball bags chatting rather than using the squat rack. Bench was also good but my spotter lifted too much weight, so i then did 2 extra sets of 70kg and 60kg to make sure i got the workout.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Elbow was clicking today, i really hope it doesn't stick around. I have had problems with my left elbow in the past and thats why i can't train back properly. :cursing:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW i have a rusty sheriffs badge!!  Chuffed to bits, thanks Winger for pushing me over the edge.  I haven't posted a massive amount in my 18 months on the board and never expected to be in the club. :beer:

Chuffed:thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 6(week 5 on program)*
​
*
*

*
*



*
*
​
*
*



*Wednesday*
​
*
*



*Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

*Shoulder press *

5 x 30kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 51g

5 x 51g

8 x 40kg

*Deadlift*

5 x 82.5kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 115kg (did 1 overhand grip 4 alturnate)

4 x 130kg (PB)

100 crunches

I split my session in two today as i run out of time this morning, i did my shoulder press and sit ups in the evening. Really happy to finally get 130kg pull, i put 15kg plates on the end so i had 3 plates on each side. 

My left elbow is a little bit worrying, while i was recovering i sat on the incline press machine and felt my elbow hurt when i pushed. I really hope it doesn't hold me back it already stops me doing rows, pull ups and standing barbell curl, if i can't press i will be gutted, i don't know how i will keep on training.
​


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Some decent Deadlifts there pal - keep at it and 150kgs wont be too far off. :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats on the weights Foxx, you're pushing on and on.

I'm getting myself a bit confused though, do you only do one workout a week, or how are you doing it. It's just me being thick.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Congrats on the weights Foxx, you're pushing on and on.
> 
> I'm getting myself a bit confused though, do you only do one workout a week, or how are you doing it. It's just me being thick.


Thanks Windsor, i think i am very close to hitting the wall though. I train Mon, Wed, Fri. with a 8 week program. I hit my PB's on week 4 and have 4 hard weeks and then start again. I struggled on the weds deadlifts though so i am a week behind.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Got that lovely DOM's feeling today, if i don't have DOM's i feel thin and weak so its a welcome feeling. 

I still have a sore elbow and i am praying that i can bench tomorrow.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Richards9876 said:


> Some decent Deadlifts there pal - keep at it and 150kgs wont be too far off. :thumb:


Thanks mate, i would like to get 140 on the bar, 3 20's on each side is a good target at the minute. When i pulled 130kg my grip was going for the first time with alturnate grip so alot of hard work to come. 

I have had a bad headache this afternoon and been really busy so i couldn't train today, it may be a blessing in disguise to give my elbow some recovery time.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Some links to my training programs:

Firstly a training primer, some good reading here.

http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/Topics/Training_Primer.htm


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

This is my current training program:

http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm

Bill Starr 5x5 Linear version for intermediate lifters.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Not sure how to make the picture bigger, sorry.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Here you go fozy. Hey your avatar looks like a body builder now. WTF? You have come a long way fozy!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks again to my mentor Winger. :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

My next training cycle is Bill Starr-Glenn Pendlay 5x5 periodized version for advanced lifters:

http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/Periodized_5x5.htm

In the above link there is a download with an excell spreadsheet, you type in you current lifts and the formula then gives you a 9 week training cycle its dead easy to use and i think its brilliant.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Couldn't weigh myself as some plonker has broken the scales in the gym.

*Monday Week 7*

*
*

*
**Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 116kg (massive PB i think i have jumped from 112.5 to 116, not intentionally  )

*Bench*

5 x 45kg

5 x 56kg

5 x 67.5kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 88.5kg (PB but with spotter assistance)

8 x 70kg

5 x 60kg

Didn't have time for back but did 100 crunches when i got home.

Very happy with PB in the squat, not quite as deep as i would of liked but i think i go deep anyway. Very very relieved that i didn't have an elbow problem on the bench press, feeling it a little bit now though. I think i may have to protect my elbow as i seem to have problems when i train tri's when i go really deep ie skull crushers, dips and rope pull downs, i may have to stick with bench and rope pull downs that aren't so deep.

This training cycle is supposed to take me to 92kg for 5 reps in the bench press but i will go as high as 90kg max or maybe just stick with 88.5kg to keep it realistic as i want to be lifting the bar myself not just using the spotter more.

Looking forward to deadlifting on Wednesday.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job fozy.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Good job fozy.


Thanks.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 7(week 6 on program)*
​
*
*

*
*

*
*



*
*
​
*
*



*Wednesday*
​
*
*



*Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 71kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 85kg

*Shoulder press *

5 x 32.5kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 46kg

5 x 52.5g

10 x 40kg (felt elbow clicking so called it a day)

*Deadlift*

5 x 85kg

5 x 101kg

4 x 117.5kg

4 x 132.5kg (PB)

100 crunches when i got home.
​
Body weight 86.7kg, got a bit ****ed off with people nicking my weights without asking, first was some middle eastern guys who took a plate from my side while i was doing my set without asking. :cursing: And then another guy took my personal 0.5kg weight to use as a wedge!! :cursing:

Stayed calm, but maners don't really take much do they *takes deep breath* 


​


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> got a bit ****ed off with people nicking my weights without asking, first was some middle eastern guys who took a plate from my side while i was doing my set without asking. :cursing: And then another guy took my personal 0.5kg weight to use as a wedge!! :cursing:
> 
> Stayed calm, but maners don't really take much do they *takes deep breath*
> 
> ...


Take a deep breath? :whistling:

Your a better man than I, gym educate is just that and I will be the first to tell you that your out of line, not you, the other guy.

Fozy, you are the best.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Agree with Winger mate. Next time they do tell them they shall be wearing said weight as a c*ck ring if they do it again.

I have to say though Fozz, once again I am seriously impressed with your journal and your work ethic. I have never seen so much planning. I'm a bit jealous to be honest as I wish i had you patience and planning skills.

Long may it continue.............................and long may you provide me with useful info that I can blatantly plunder from here 

repped once again, you rock!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

WOW thanks guy's, :thumb: I am off to the gym after i finish my coffee, not going to take any red mist though as last time i took it in the afternoon i couldn't sleep until 04:00, lets see how i perform without it. I usually train in the morning so it won't be a problem.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I would rep but i need to spread the wealth first. :rockon:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Started training at about 1700hrs, squat was good another PB. By the time i got to bench i wasn't feeling as strong and was sharing the bench with an older guy, on my 4th set i struggled just didn't have the strength. What i have learnt recently is that you do have bad days and not to get too ****ed off about it, i think that i just didn't have the fuel in me as i hadn't eaten enough simple as that. I did another 4 reps of 80kg and then did 4 neg reps which hurt. I didn't bother with dips or rope pull downs as i didn't have the energy and i want to protect my left elbow.
​


*Week 7*
​


*Friday*
​


*Squat*
​


5 x 60kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 101kg

3 x 118.5kg (PB so very happy with that, deep as well)

8 x 87.5kg (straight after 118.5 with no/little rest)
​


*Bench*
​


5 x 45kg

5 x 56kg

5 x 67kg

5 x 80kg

4 x 80kg (plus 4 negs)
​


*Machine reverse fly*
​


10 x 28kg

10 x 35kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 49kg

8 x 56kg
​


*Machine preacher bi curl*
​


10 x 20kg

10 x 22.5kg

10 x 25kg

10 x 30kg

8 x 35kg

3 x 40kg
​


Todays bodyweight 86.1kg.
​


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

'How many carbs per kg of body weight for a bulking diet'? I have been reviewing my diet and training and have realised that i am not getting the protein that i need ie 1.2-1.8 grams of protein per kg of body weight. So i am wondering is there a ratio for carbs as well?

I am not after bulking at all costs as i have quite a high body fat as it is but i don't want to be holding back my gains through not taking on board enough carbs.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> 'How many carbs per kg of body weight for a bulking diet'? I have been reviewing my diet and training and have realised that i am not getting the protein that i need ie 1.2-1.8 grams of protein per kg of body weight. So i am wondering is there a ratio for carbs as well?
> 
> I am not after bulking at all costs as i have quite a high body fat as it is but i don't want to be holding back my gains through not taking on board enough carbs.


I cant answer that but I will give you a little model from, "Enter the Zone" by Barry Sears.

40% carbs, 30% protein and 30% fat.

In his book one block equals 9 grams of carbs, 7 grams of protein and 1.5 grams of fat.

I will do a 5 block meal for you 9x5=45 grams of carbs

7x5=35 grams of protein

1.5x5=7 grams of fat

You can tweak this diet too. This is just an example of a 19 block day.

Meal 1. 5 block meal.

Snack. 2 block meal.

Meal 2. 5 block meal.

Snack. 2 block meal.

Meal 3. 5 block meal.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

winger said:


> I cant answer that but I will give you a little model from, "Enter the Zone" by Barry Sears.
> 
> 40% carbs, 30% protein and 30% fat.
> 
> ...


This is a very good diet and i belive chef x diatia is very similar the one that i was following and i must say it does work very effectivly

Winger you rock!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Chris4Pez said:


> This is a very good diet and i belive chef x diatia is very similar the one that i was following and i must say it does work very effectivly
> 
> Winger you rock!


Thanks-you Chris.

The Diatia is very similar actually. Now ChefX likes this ratio. 33-33-33. Why not, it backs off on carbs and ups proteins and fats.

Chris, you rock too!


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Just thought i'd check back in and see how you were doing, very well it seems.... well done:thumb:.

Pics look good, your traps have come on leaps and bounds and your legs are looking huge, keep up the good work mate. :rockon:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys, and thanks for the encouragement Marc. :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Another quick question. I have some EPA fish oil capsules 1000mg, it says to take 1-3 caps daily, is it ok to take loads of them? Say 2 with every meal 10-12 a day, can this do you any harm? It would be a good way to get your oils in if you can take that many.

PS i stuck this here as i didn't think it deserved it own thread.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fozy, are they the H&B ones? I take 15 a day and no problems. Get them in you mate.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That would be optimal actually.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Fozy, are they the H&B ones? I take 15 a day and no problems. Get them in you mate.


Yes they are the H+B ones huge tub 500 caps i think, thanks Darren i will get them down me, i will take a smaller tub to work and have 2 with every meal. Happy with that.:cool:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I take 600mg a day in 2 3 tab batches. Thats Flaxseed though (still 3,6,9). When I pick up more supplies I may take even more.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I am having a good look at my diet at the moment as it just isn't up to scratch. I was taking on board alot of water in the summer but that has dropped off during the winter which is crazy really as i sit next to a water machine at work. When i first started i had my watch alarm set for meal times which helped remind me to eat on busy days and i need to get back into that as well.

The one thing that i am conscious of is that i don't want to set a diet that i am just not going to keep up as that is pointless.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If I sat closer to the water machine I'd be hooked up to it. I was on a course last week and there was a PowWow cooler basically behind me, and I was constantly drinking from it.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday Week 8*

*
*
​
*
*



*
*



*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 118.5kg (PB again but not as deep)

*Bench*

5 x 46kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 81kg

5 x 88.5kg (PB but with spotter assistance)

7 x 70kg

8 x 60kg

Did my normal reverse fly and then 50 crunches and left the gym knackered.

Very happy with PB in the squat, not quite as deep as i would of liked but i think i go deep anyway. Not happy with my bench press that i am lifting all the weight myself so i am going to hold back on 88.5kg until i am happy to move on. I am supposed to stop for a break this week but i am going to carry on for a few more weeks. If i can achieve 90kg for 5 reps then my next 8 week training cycle will take me to my long term goal of 100kg. So going to try and get to that 90 in the next few weeks.

Looking forward to deadlifting on Wednesday.
​


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

The PB's are coming left right and center boss, nice work!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks H, wish they were coming more in the BP though..never happy


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well i'm back on the water, ****ing like a race horse!! I've noticed recently that my tri's are dwarfing my bi's and i need to do more bi work. It's not the fault of my training program as the program has BB rows which i can't do due to my elbow, which would of worked my bi's. So i think that i will do 3x10 on the monday and maybe some german volume or FST-7 on the friday.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wish my tri's were that prominent! Actually, i wish i had anything prominent lol.

Great with the PB's, lets keep smashing them eh.

Love coming in here for a bit of inspiration mate, keep it up


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Legs are looking pretty good mate,

Keep it rocking


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Windsor and Colt i will rep you both when i get home. :thumb:

Its great having people check in and add comments, keeps me motivated. Deads in a bit.. :bounce: Red mist getting mixed. :cursing:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

good squatting mate. Nice to see your beating your personal bests


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> good squatting mate. Nice to see your beating your personal bests


I am really pleased with my deadlifting and squating i just wish my bench and shoulder press would improve as much. I am actually planning on changing the order of my sessions on monday's and friday's and doing bench before squats to put most of my effort and energy into the first exercise, as a PB in squats can take the edge of me trying to PB in bench straight after as well.

Again Thanks. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 8(week 7 on program)*

*
*
​
*
*



*
*
​
*
*



*Wednesday*
​
*
*



*Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 71kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 85kg

*Shoulder press *

5 x 32.5kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 46kg

5 x 53.5g (not sure if PB but must be pretty close)

*Deadlift*

5 x 85kg

5 x 101kg

4 x 117.5kg

4 x 133.5kg (PB)

The new gash scales in the gym said that i am 88.5kg this morning, no chance!!

Really happy with todays session, absolutely shattered, new PB on the deadlift, very happy. If i thought that i was on the edge of my grip strength last week then i definately was this week, i feel that my lower back can give a little more (how much not sure) but the bar is starting to slip out of my grip. Don't know whether new gloves or chalk would help or whether i will need to turn to straps, i was hoping to avoid straps and improve my grip/forearms.
​


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Don't know whether new gloves or chalk would help or whether i will need to turn to straps, i was hoping to avoid straps and improve my grip/forearms.
> ​


You use gloves now?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Do you do any additional grip training? Might be worth a look.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

No other grip training and standard fingerless training gloves are used, and they aren't great to be fair.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

I got a PB myself yesterday on Deadlift 129.5kg and i know what you mean about losing grip. On the 5th one i'm on my fingertips but don't want to use straps. I may start doing some grip excercises that i saw someone post on here to improve it, maybe that would help you too.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

marc5180 said:


> I got a PB myself yesterday on Deadlift 129.5kg and i know what you mean about losing grip. On the 5th one i'm on my fingertips but don't want to use straps. I may start doing some grip excercises that i saw someone post on here to improve it, maybe that would help you too.


I did start a bit of grip training before but when i started deadlifting my forearms were getting such a good work out that i stopped. To be fair i am near/at the end of my training cycle so i will be dropping the weight soon and i have never wanted to rush the deadlift.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Do you use an alternate grip on DL's mate?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Do you use an alternate grip on DL's mate?


I do mate, i keep double overhand (to work my grip) until the weight gets too heavy usually 115kg ish and then switch to alternate and drop from 5 to 4 reps.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I find gloves to be useless in deads, in fact I think they make it harder. I rarely use straps now but will wrap some tissue (the industrial stuff) around the bar as I don't have chalk. Keeps my palms nice and dry.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Can't believe it took me 18 months to get my first gold star and now all of the stars have gone!!!:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol, we'll get you one back mate


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Lol, we'll get you one back mate


Cheers, now i'm having trouble with my avi!! :cursing:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Due to work i had to train on thursday rather than the friday, so the day after PBing in the deadlift i was never going to do much in the squat. I went with bench press first and it worked as i had my best BP session for a long time, I got the owner of the gym to spot me for the 88.5kg and he was really good at beasting me, he just steadied the bar. Really chuffed with the lifting. I backed off on the squat and didn't go for the last set as i still had DOMS in my lower back and didn't want to get an injury. On the bi's i did a little FST-7 session, not a proper one as i haven't read into it too much yet.
​


Hear is my problem, i should of posted this last week but didn't get around to it, i have been having problems with my left elbow, its been clicking when lifting and a bit tender. After the session both my elbows started to get very tender and were for a couple of days, supprisingly they are fine today.
​


Is it possible or likely that my muscles are growing and adapting but my joints/tendons/ligaments/connective tissue isn't?
​


Have my elbows reached there weight limit? 88.5kg (bench) is really heavy for me.
​


Is it just me thinking too much or worrying too much?
​


I don't know wether to rest for the week, or start a new training cycle dropping the weights, or just crack on and see how they go.
​


*Week 8 (week 7 on program)*
​


*Thursday*
​


*Bench*
​


5 x 45kg

5 x 56kg

5 x 67kg

5 x 88.5kg (very good set, felt like i was lifting it all by myself, good spotter)

8 x 70kg

7 x 60kg
​


*Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 101kg

Didn't go for it in the squat as i had just PB'ed in the deadlift the day before.
​


*Machine preacher bi curl*
​


10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

7 x 30kg

7 x 30kg

7 x 25kg

7 x 25kg

7 x 25kg

7 x 25kg

7 x 20kg (30 secs of rest in between each set)
​


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Only had 15 minutes today to get into the gym so i just did a bench press session to test my elbows. Thankfully i came through it ok and have had no reaction from my elbows. Unfortunately i took my red mist in the afternoon hence why i am still awake at this hour. I think i am going to rest for the the week and start a new training cycle next week. So releaved that my elbow came through the session.

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 46kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 81kg

5 x 88.5kg (wasn't going to go for it but a guy offered to spot so i went for it)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Is it possible or likely that my muscles are growing and adapting but my joints/tendons/ligaments/connective tissue isn't? No.



Have my elbows reached there weight limit? 88.5kg (bench) is really heavy for me. No again.
​


Is it just me thinking too much or worrying too much? Yes.
​
Fozy, try doing squats first before bench press. A trainer friend of mine swears by doing squats first. I tried it and it felt pretty good but I sorta drive off of my legs and I was very fatigued but still benched well.

I think you should try it and get back with us. I think you will be well pleased.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

winger said:


> Is it possible or likely that my muscles are growing and adapting but my joints/tendons/ligaments/connective tissue isn't? No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agreed.

Squat bench dead in that order just like a powerlifting meet


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MXD said:


> Totally agreed.
> 
> Squat bench dead in that order just like a powerlifting meet


By looking at your avatar, what ever you say is gospel.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

winger said:


> By looking at your avatar, what ever you say is gospel.


Lol you bum me too much :lol:

... Bit more??.. I like it :whistling: 

... Seriously tho I put up some $hit pix the other day where I looked so whack it was unbelievable so I've been on a mission all day changing my avatar every hour PMSL, finally one I like :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MXD said:


> Lol you bum me too much :lol:
> 
> ... Bit more??.. I like it :whistling:
> 
> ... Seriously tho I put up some $hit pix the other day where I looked so whack it was unbelievable so I've been on a mission all day changing my avatar every hour PMSL, finally one I like :beer:


Well good job with your magic. No smoke and mirrors I hope. :whistling:

If so, give me some tips to look lean and muscular cause I have non of those...lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

winger said:


> Well good job with your magic. No smoke and mirrors I hope. :whistling:
> 
> If so, give me some tips to look lean and muscular cause I have non of those...lol


Lol of corse not, just better light and lots of water + greens + himsalt and vitamin C


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I just repped MXD and all of his boxes disappeared?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MXD said:


> Lol of corse not, just better light and lots of water + greens + himsalt and vitamin C


Funny, no talk of training hard, gear and diet....lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

winger said:


> Funny, no talk of training hard, gear and diet....lol


Lol gear 300 test undeconate 200 decca, train heavy as fuk type "max drapkin" into you tube and alkaline ashing diet is THE 1 imo. :beer:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/42169-mxds-training-journol-9.html

My journol but I never update lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MXD said:


> Lol gear 300 test undeconate 200 decca, train heavy as fuk type "max drapkin" into you tube and alkaline ashing diet is THE 1 imo. :beer:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/42169-mxds-training-journol-9.html
> 
> My journol but I never update lol


Why not, I only visit journals anyway. Let me feel free to spam the sh1t out of it like I do all other journals.

Journals need hijacking and spam to keep the light hearted, IMO.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol v true spam that $hit up bro!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MXD said:


> Lol v true spam that $hit up bro!


Thanks stud! 

Foxy needs to take this journal to the next level..he he he.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

This Foxy character needs to get his act sorted out the ****er!!!.....Who is Foxy? :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> This Foxy character needs to get his act sorted out the ****er!!!.....Who is Foxy? :lol:


Ooopsie, posting drunk does that to a guy. :whistling:

I should have saved that for Darrens journal....lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL you tart, Winger. I'm interested as to why squatting before benching helps your bench... My elbows grumble on bench too, but I don't understand why knocking out a few squats first would make a difference.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> LOL you tart, Winger. I'm interested as to why squatting before benching helps your bench... My elbows grumble on bench too, but I don't understand why knocking out a few squats first would make a difference.


Because squats promote more natural growth hormones and natural testosterone than any other exercise.

I like that, never take anything at face value, all you have to do is ask.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Having a nightmare week, not been training as i am 'resting' for the week, not had a chance to do any cardio and my diet has been bad, feel weak, skinny, fat, bloated, and lazy. :sad:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Week off work mate?

Just get back to it next week, try and stick with the diet though, will help you in the long run.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Week off work mate?
> 
> Just get back to it next week, try and stick with the diet though, will help you in the long run.


No work is really busy i just went with having a week off training as i came to the end of my 8 week cycle and my bench had stalled and my elbows were killing me.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not bad having a week off Fozy. You need to fight the urge to do something. I have only succesfully had 1 week off since I started, I always end up bored and going back in lol


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Not bad having a week off Fozy. You need to fight the urge to do something. I have only succesfully had 1 week off since I started, I always end up bored and going back in lol


 I know exactly what you mean, it just feels wrong not training.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well i have been slobbing it for a week should of trained today but got over run at work, going to try and squeeze a session in before work tomorrow. I did have a quick go on Wii fit for the first time today and got rated as a muscle master on the press ups:lol: It said that my BMI is 28 and i am obese, happy with that.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> It said that my BMI is 28 and i am obese, happy with that.


LOL.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol, fat bastard!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> It said that my BMI is 28 and i am obese, happy with that.


Something not right there, I'm sure its 30+ that's obese. I should be dead according to the BMI scales, with a Krispy Kreme stuffed in my mouth and custard in my veins.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Something not right there, I'm sure its 30+ that's obese. I should be dead according to the BMI scales, with a Krispy Kreme stuffed in my mouth and custard in my veins.


It might of been overweight thinking about it. :blush:


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Just had a catch up on your journal pal - looking as though your progressing nicely.

I had the same problem as you with grip on deads - i got some straps and only use them on sets that i am really struggle with grip on.

Keep up the hardwork - youll be catching me up soon. :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks mate. Just started a new training cycle and my legs are in bits.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 1*
​
*Tuesday*

*Squat*

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

*Bench*

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 56kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 70kg

10 x 70kg (thought i would add this)

*Machine Reverse Fly*

Machine was busy and i didn't have time to wait

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

I am now on the Glenn Pendlay version of the 5x5 program. My PB in the squat is 120kg but the 5 x 90kg was killing my legs, i felt like i was going to cramp up and end up in a heap! Happy to get back into the gym.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Massive DOMS in my legs, right quad was in bits, didn't think that i would be able to squat but managed 3 sets. Had no drive from my legs on the deadlift but managed all 5 sets with double over hand grip so happy with that. Going to be in bits tomorrow.

​


*Week 1*

*
*
​
*
*

*
*

*
*



*
*
​
*
*



*Thursday*
​
*
*



*Squat*

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

Had to bin the other 2 sets due to DOMS

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

*Shoulder press *

5 x 40kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 40kg

5 x 40kg

*Lat pull downs*

8 x 42kg

8 x 42kg

8 x 42kg

Did a little bit of Abs and Bi's and called it a day.
​


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 1*
​
*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 95kg

*Bench*

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

10 x 65kg (thought i would add this)

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

*Rope Pull downs*

10 x 50kg

10 x 55kg

10 x 55kg

Really really stiff today and supprised that i managed to squat at all, pleased that i managed to do the lat pull downs without any reaction in my elbow. I am going to take it easy though and keep the weight light for now. Not been able to train back at all for months so this is a step in the right direction. Elbows do have a dull ache now though.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Sanka, ya dead?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Sanka, ya dead?


Still here, had a busy week, i will post up this weeks training tomorrow.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 2*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

*Bench*

5 x 60kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 67kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 77.5kg

10 x 60kg (thought i would add this)

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

Had to train on Wed, Thurs and Friday this week. I am happy to be doing the lat pull downs as i couldn't do them before, so i am keeping the weight light and keeping good form with slow movement bringing the bar down to my clavical. The volume takes a bit of getting used to after being used to ramping up the sets.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 2*

*
*
​
*
**Thursday*

*Squat*

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

*Shoulder press *

5 x 42.5kg

5 x 42.5kg

5 x 42.5kg

5 x 42.5kg

5 x 42.5kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 2*
​
*Friday*

*Squat*

5 x 82.5kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 107.5kg

*Bench*

5 x 71kg

5 x 71kg

5 x 71kg

5 x 71kg

5 x 71kg

10 x 60kg (thought i would add this)

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

*Rope Pull downs*

10 x 55kg

10 x 55kg

10 x 55kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Still a couple of weeks away from getting near my PB's but the weights will start to creep up soon. Hopefully next weeks training will be back to Monday, Wednesday and Friday. I have ordered some more creapure and fine scottish oats from MyProtein and when i start to get near my PB's i will have to crack open the Red Mist again.

My bodyweight is consistantly 13.5 stone or 86.6kg.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

*Bench*

5 x 65kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

10 x 60kg (thought i would add this)

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 42kg (Slow and down to clavical)

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

8 x 40kg (5 then rest then 3)

100 cruches

Found the Bench Press differcult which isn't a good sign, but i did leave the gym starving and lacking energy as i trained later than usual.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

85kg on bench press Fozy, is that a PB? If so well done:thumb: reps

I've just managed to get up to 80kg and that took me 10 months.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozy, I like your journal it is very simple but actually complex.

I wouldn't have trained three days in a row though.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I struggled with the training 3 days in a row but i was determined not to miss out on sessions, luckly it wasn't in PB weeks though or i would of really struggled.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3*

*
*
​
*
**Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*4 x 122.5kg

4 x 122.5kg

4 x 122.5kg

4 x 122.5kg

4 x 122.5kg

Yesterdays training was a bit rushed due to having to get back to work so i had to cut it short after the deadlift. Back has been in bits today even though my best is 133.5kg i am not used to the volume that i have been doing.


----------



## rare6 (Aug 31, 2008)

looking good fozy. are you suffering any injurys atm?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats a cracking Deadlift Foz!

Your weights are creeping back up again, when is PB week?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

marc5180 said:


> 85kg on bench press Fozy, is that a PB? If so well done:thumb: reps
> 
> I've just managed to get up to 80kg and that took me 10 months.


Thanks Marc, my PB is 88.5kg but the 85kg is hard work and i had a spotter.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

rare6 said:


> looking good fozy. are you suffering any injurys atm?


I am recovering from a painful left elbow which has stopped me doing any pull ups, bi curls, rows etc. I have just started doing lat pull downs again very light weight. I now have both elbows sore after a 'heavy' bench session.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Thats a cracking Deadlift Foz!
> 
> Your weights are creeping back up again, when is PB week?


The deadlift did take it out of me, not used to that volume as i used to ramp up the weights. PB week was supposed to be next week but as i didn't train on friday i am tempted to repeat this week.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

As i didn't train on friday and i wasn't that satisfied with the weeks work i opted to repeat week 3, very happy that i did, the bench was really good and i did the squats ok. I supersetted the bi curls and the lat pull downs. I went with the bench first and it just felt better for me, i know most will say squat first but when i really need to give 100% on the bench i need to do it first not after i am fatiged from the squats. Good pump and a happy camper, now looking forward to getting in the gym again.



*Week 3 (repeated)*
​
*Monday*

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 65kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

8 x 70kg

*Squat*

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 42kg (Slow and down to clavical)

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg (9 then rest then 1)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good Fozster.

I've forgotten, what Bodyweight are you sitting at and what height?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Looking good Fozster.
> 
> I've forgotten, what Bodyweight are you sitting at and what height?


177.5cm

86.6kg

5'10"

13 stone 7 pounds

Haven't measured myself for a while will jump on the Wii fit tonight and see. I am carrying quite a bit of body fat.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3 (repeated)*

*
*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*4 x 122.5kg

4 x 122.5kg

4 x 122.5kg

4 x 122.5kg

4 x 122.5kg

*Shoulder press*

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

5 x 45kg

Had to miss out the last set of shoulder press but it was a good WO as i was only having about 15-20 seconds rest between sets. Didn't have any red mist and the deadlifts were hard work, but got there in the end. Supprised that i was losing my grip as my best lift is 10kg heavier.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3 (repeated)*
​
*Friday*

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

10 x 70kg

*Squat*

5 x 90kg

5 x 97.5kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 112.5kg

5 x 120kg

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

*Rope Pull downs*

10 x 50kg

10 x 55kg

10 x 55kg

I did the 80kg bench press all sets without a spotter, excellent form bar slowly touching the chest, well happy with that. I supersetted the preacher curls and lat pull downs as usual.  The rope pull downs were effecting my left elbow so i held back but i feel i could go heavier.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I enjoyed this weeks training and i am tempted to hold again next week or just creep up 1.5kg rather than follow the program and go up more. Elbows have been good this week (touch wood).


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Glad to hear the elbows are doing better.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good news on the elbow. Have you considered swapping bench and squats around?

A wise man once told me that Squats fire the body up, get the metabolism going and can actually increase your bench due to releasing something or other.

Ok, maybe I should have gone back and checked before I posted lol. maybe you could help me on this one Winger? I'll try and grab a little more info Fozster and get back to you.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Squats release growth hormone and open up your breathing, so you can bench more. In a PL comp the order of lifts is always squat, bench, deadlift.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> A wise man once told me that Squats fire the body up, get the metabolism going and can actually increase your bench due to releasing something or other.
> 
> .


Swap the word wise and insert old.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3-4*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 112.5kg

5 x 112.5kg

5 x 112.5kg

5 x 112.5kg

5 x 112.5kg

*Bench*

5 x 65kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 86kg

10 x 70kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 42kg (Slow and down to clavical)

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg (8 then rest then 2)

Wanted to start with the bench first but it was busy so started with squat, to be honest it didn't effect my bench at all in fact i felt really strong so i will stick with squat then bench in future and stop micro managing my training. As i said i was very happy with the session the 86kg lift felt really strong and i am looking forward to progressing.  Would like to get into the 90kg's in the next few weeks.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I am actually sitting at around 87-88kg at the moment and carrying a bit of a belly, something i will have to address in a few months.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a little continuation on from what I said in my journal.

Are you aware that using your little spreadsheet thingy your 1rm is already 97kg?

Lets call that 100kg for sake of a few kg.

At 87kg BW that is lifting 1.15kg for every kg of BW

My best srm is 136kg, thats only 1.23kg for every kg of BW

Not a massive difference there fella 

For what it's worth I reckon you could easily get 100 now, but I know you want for 5. When you've finished this programme I reckon you have that in the bag. 90% of it is confidence. If you know you can get it for 1 then you know you can get it, the other reps come easily 

Good job on switching squats and bench as well, you'll see a great difference!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Agree with what Chris said. JW has told me so many times that this game is all about confidence. If you think you can't do it, you won't do it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Fozy you rock out with your cock out....ooopsie

Nice to see the guys giving good advice.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3-4*

*
*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*4 x 125kg

4 x 125kg

4 x 125kg

Had to cut this session very short, not that i am noticing with the DOM's in my lower back. 

Not going to train tomorrow and will have to do Wed, Thurs, Fri next week so i will continue to hold the weight.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How did the 100 feel on squats? I'd say you could do more - it's all in the mind mate.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> How did the 100 feel on squats? I'd say you could do more - it's all in the mind mate.


To be honest the first couple of sets feel heavy but the 3rd 4th and 5th feel good and with a good amount of power. My best is around 120kg ish and i would like to get up to that for 5 sets pretty soon.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well as a wise man told me a few weeks back, it's all about confidence. You know you can do it, just add on 2.5kg every week or every other week.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You're welcome Darren.......oh no wait, that wasn't me was it 

I would tend to disagree slightly with what Darren says about the weight increases.

2.5kg increases tend to be reserved for someone who is at the top of there game and maybe at PL level. those kind of increases are for when you are close to max.

As you go just add whatever you feel comfortable with. Some weeks this may well be 2.5kg, however some weeks it may be 10kg, just see how you feel.

It is confidence, if you add 10 kg on, you may smash that weight but only for 2, however you know you can do it, so then next time you progress from there.

At least, thast what a wise man told me once 

i am conscious though Foxy that you are following a set routine are you not?

So you're weight increases will already be planned out for you?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

No way, I thought I was the only one who called him foxy.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I couldn't help it Wing man. It just felt.............right :tongue:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> You're welcome Darren.......oh no wait, that wasn't me was it
> 
> I would tend to disagree slightly with what Darren says about the weight increases.
> 
> ...


I am following a set routine but i just felt it was best too hold the weight and i am now creeping up the weights for the next few weeks. I will get back to the routine in a few weeks when i am happy with my lifting. I am training Wed, Thurs and friday next week so i wont be breaking any records.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Just a little continuation on from what I said in my journal.
> 
> Are you aware that using your little spreadsheet thingy your 1rm is already 97kg?
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, i know that i will get into the 90's in this training cycle and i am determined to be benching 100 for 5 by the end of July. Absolutely determined.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

With the way things are progressing mate I'm sure you'll get there


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks H:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You stick to what you know and what you feel is serving you best. At the end of the day, you know yourself


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Haven't trained since Wednesday, and i won't train until wednesday getting seriously sloth like, getting withdrawal symptoms!! :cursing: Can't wait to get back in the gym.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Are you ok Fozy?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Are you ok Fozy?


Fine thanks, just not at work so not at the gym, I train in the gym behind my work and during the easter bank holiday my wife is working nights so i am looking after my son and can't get to the gym. I hate not going to the gym, it only takes me 3-4 days and i start to feel sloth like. :yawn:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Fine thanks, just not at work so not at the gym, I train in the gym behind my work and during the easter bank holiday my wife is working nights so i am looking after my son and can't get to the gym. I hate not going to the gym, it only takes me 3-4 days and i start to feel sloth like. :yawn:


Me too. I couldn't train yesterday because of honey-doos and I was such not the best guy to be around. No thanks to the One either. Love the gains, but not really loving the mood. Almost anxious in a way.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Me too. I couldn't train yesterday because of honey-doos and I was such not the best guy to be around. No thanks to the One either. Love the gains, but not really loving the mood. Almost anxious in a way.


How long until you have finished your cycle?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> How long until you have finished your cycle?


Well the other bottle is in the mail so two more weeks. My balls have taken a hit though. Oh well, been there 5 years ago.

This stuff messes with your sex drive in a non good way.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking forward to your end report to see how good its been and also to see if the 2nd gear does the job as well. I suppose we won't get the full answer for another 6-8 weeks.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Felt good to get back in the gym today after 7 days:



*Week 3-4*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 112.5kg

5 x 112.5kg

5 x 112.5kg

5 x 112.5kg

5 x 112.5kg

*Bench*

5 x 65kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 86kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 42kg (Slow and down to clavical)

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg (9 then rest then 1)

I trained in the afternoon so didn't want to have a pre WO coffee or red mist because i won't sleep tonight. Performed well, better than expected anyway, the 5 sets of squats were hard work and the last set of bench press i got assistance from my spotter for the last 2 reps. Lat pull downs and bi curls were superseted as usual and the bi curls felt strong with very little rest. I plan on doing deadlift tomorrow and then having thursday off and train friday as usual.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good lifts Foxy :whistling: , you're going great guns


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Good lifts Foxy :whistling: , you're going great guns


:laugh: I can see this bloody nickname sticking on here!!  (nice one Winger:cursing


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays training:



*Week 3-4 (repeated)*

*
*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*4 x 125kg

4 x 125kg

4 x 125kg

4 x 125kg

4 x 125kg

Had to cut the session short but really enjoyed the deadlifts and i feel that there is alot more to come, i don't think that i will have any problems getting back to my PB of 133.5kg. Would like to get the 3 plates either side and pull 140kg. Bit of DOMS in legs and lower back.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> :laugh: I can see this bloody nickname sticking on here!!  (nice one Winger:cursing


Sorry foxy, I mean fozy.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 3-4*
​
*Friday*

*Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 90kg

5 x 97.5kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 112.5kg

5 x 122.5kg

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 82.5kg

5 x 82.5kg

5 x 82.5kg

5 x 82.5kg

5 x 82.5kg

10 x 70kg

12 x 60kg

10 x 50kg

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 42kg

10 x 42kg

10 x 49kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

Struggled on the last set of squats which supprised me and the last set of 82.5kg bench i had to get a spotter. I didn't train until 10:30 and hadn't eaten since 07:30 so was running out of fuel. I did abit of volume after the bench not sure why just did it. I superseted my lat pull downs and bi curls as per usual, i upped the pull downs to 49kg and it is still very easy but i want to build up my elbow slowly.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmmm, I would have left the volume alone to be honest Foz, a bit overtraining maybe?

Rest looks good, and good weight on the squats!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> mmmm, I would have left the volume alone to be honest Foz, a bit overtraining maybe?
> 
> Rest looks good, and good weight on the squats!


You are right, definately overtrained chest, don't even know why i did it as i was out of gas i hadn't eaten for 3 hours plus. Some DOMS in my lower back and pec's. Upper body DOMS feel great but lower back DOMS aren't as pleasent. Looking forward to a good week next week.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 4*
​
*Monday*

*Squat*

5 x 115kg

5 x 115kg

5 x 115kg

5 x 115kg

5 x 115kg

*Bench*

5 x 65kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 87.5kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 49kg (Slow and down to clavical)

10 x 49kg

10 x 49kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

Good session today, the squat went well and the last set of bench press was brilliant my spotter was barely touching the bar and they were 5 good reps.  Supersetted my Lat pull downs and bi curls as usual my bi's are getting stronger and i will move up a weight soon, on the Lat pull downs i have loads in reserve but will continue to take my time.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Great goin lad


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Great goin lad


Thanks H, really want to get into the 90's on my bench soon. Looking forward to a good pull tomorrow, seeing Dave pull 140 the other day has given me a bit of extra motivation.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 4 *

*
*
​
*Wednesday*

*Squat*

5 x 100kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*4 x 120kg

4 x 125kg

4 x 130kg

*Shoulder press Dumbells*

20kg DB's x 10

20kg DB's x 8

20kg DB's x 8

My session was distroyed yesterday as i was waiting for the squat rack for about 45 minutes, so i was just ****ing around with the machines while i was waiting. So i cut the session short by quite a lot. The 130kg pull was good and hard i will try 130kg for 5 sets next wednesday.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Possibly one of the most irritating things that, waiting for equipment..

I couldn't have PAID to get within 10 foot of an oly bar for squats yesterday :lol:

My training partner was relieved, I on the other hand wanted to punch someones face in lol.

DL weight is coming up nicely :rockon:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

That deadlifts startin to look mean again Foxy, wasn't your best 136? Or have I got the wrong lift?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh yea I call him foxy and I get in trouble, the cute guy calls him foxy and he gets away with it. 

Nice Dead lift foxy!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

What can I say, the mans got taste


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Oh yea I call him foxy and I get in trouble, the cute guy calls him foxy and he gets away with it.
> 
> Nice Dead lift foxy!


 :lol: You guys!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> That deadlifts startin to look mean again Foxy, wasn't your best 136? Or have I got the wrong lift?


I think my PB is 133.5kg i will have to have a look and check. The 130kg did feel heavy, i would like to get those 3 plates either side.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Week 4*
​
*Friday*

*Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 96kg

5 x 102.5kg

5 x 111kg

5 x 117.5kg

5 x 126kg

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 49kg

10 x 49kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 40kg

10 x 40kg

Good session yesterday though i ran out of time and had to rush at the end. The squats were heavy, i am not sure what my PB is but the 126kg must be close to it as it was hard work, didn't go as deep as i would of liked but i have been told that i go deep anyway and could do with not going so low. Really chuffed with the bench i felt i needed a spotter on set 4 and 5 but happy with the lifting.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking good again mate. Just keep it steady and slow. 3 Plates will be there in no time!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Windsor I am getting near my PB's and i am feeling good. I think i will push through my PB's in the next few weeks.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hell yeah! It's a good feeling to set a new PB.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> *Week 4*
> ​
> *Friday*
> 
> ...


Just checked back through my journal and realised that i smashed my squat PB on friday, my previous PB was 118.5kg and i did 126kg!!! :scared: I thought that weight felt heavy, my forth set was just under my PB. Maybe i should forget all of my PB's and just go out there and train!! I will try and get the 126kg a tad deeper next week.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

So as it stands my PB's are:

Deadlift 133.5kg

Squat 126kg

Bench 88.5kg

All for 5 reps.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well congratulations on the PB on squats.

Not a bad dead lift for 5 either.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday*

*
*

*
**Squat*

5 x 110kg (had to be seriously quick so through it on and got on with it)

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

*Bench*

5 x 67.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 80kg (had to miss 4th set)

5 x 88.5kg (equaled PB)

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 49kg (Slow and down to clavical)

10 x 56kg

10 x 56kg (last 2 not as deep)

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

I had to seriously rush today so had to cut some sets out, it almost turned into a cardio session it was that quick. Squat was quick and fairly easy, equalled my PB in bench and got an older guy to spot for me, i did the first rep myself and he had to touch the bar for the other four. He told me that i get myself in a weak position and bring the bar too far back, he thinks that if i improved my technique i could probably bench another 20-25%, the guy seems to know what he is talking about and i will have to look into that on friday, he said that he wasn't lifting the bar at all just pushing it away from my head and towards my nipples where i had the power to lift it myself. Upped the weight on bi's and lat pull downs as well.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Let's hear it for the old guys..cough cough then grabs cane...lol

Check out this guys lift, I think you should copy this type of bench press.

Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIm4RAoQqJg.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Let's hear it for the old guys..cough cough then grabs cane...lol
> 
> Check out this guys lift, I think you should copy this type of bench press.
> 
> Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIm4RAoQqJg.


I will look at that when i get home.  Thanks papa.:laugh:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I have come off the creatine this week and as Red Mist contains creatine as well i have binned that as well. On Monday i will start back on the creatine and blast May as hard as i can, i am working on PB's at the moment in bench and squat hopefully i will equal my PB tomorrow in the deadlift as well.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sweet PB Foxy. Great work.

Sometimes it's best if you don't remember, it can become something of a mental block at times. Just get in the gym and lift like your life depends on it.

At least thats how I got. i tried the plans, but i believe instinct and feel on the day are a much better judge.

Either way though, the weights are upwards and thats all that matters


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays training:

*Thursday*

*
*

*
Squat*

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*4 x 133.5kg

4 x 133.5kg

4 x 133.5kg

4 x 120kg

4 x 100kg

*Shoulder press Dumbells*

20kg DB's x 5

20kg DB's x 5

20kg DB's x 5

20kg DB's x 5

22.5kg Db's x 5

Back to PB's on the deadlift


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday*

*
*

*
*

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg (got spotter for last set)

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 49kg

10 x 49kg

10 x 49kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg(8,1,1)

Couldn't bring myself to do squats today after yesterdays heavy deadlift session. Bench went well and i only needed a spotter for the last set. Supersetted lat pull downs and bi curls as usual.

Good session.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job fozy on matching the dead lift PB. You are knocking on the big 300 lb club big daddy. :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

that 140 is well within reach big guy on the deads!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Let's hear it for the old guys..cough cough then grabs cane...lol
> 
> Check out this guys lift, I think you should copy this type of bench press.
> 
> Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIm4RAoQqJg.


I think that i should copy his bench press as well.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday (done on a Wednesday)*

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 118.5kg

5 x 118.5kg

5 x 118.5kg

5 x 118.5kg

*Bench*

5 x 67.5kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 83.5kg

5 x 88.5kg (equaled PB) 

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 49kg

10 x 56kg

10 x 56kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

Good session yesterday, i did the bench press first and equaled my PB, my spotter said that i did all 5 sets easy and they did feel strong to me, definately going for 90kg next week. I had to superset squat bi curls and lat pull downs as i was short on time, had a sweat on when i left the gym! Bi curls also felt strong and i feel that i can move up on them as well. Overall good session felt strong.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> that 140 is well within reach big guy on the deads!!


I feel that i may hit the 140kg in the next 3-4 weeks, i may give 135kg a go today see how i feel. :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays training:

*Thursday*

*
*

*
Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg (legs were still in bits from the day before)

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*4 x 60kg

4 x 100kg

4 x 130kg

4 x 135kg (PB :bounce: )

4 x 135kg

Again a very quick session, my legs and lower back were still a bit stiff from the session the day before. Wasn't sure if i should go for a PB in the deadlift but just went for it and got it. 

Started back on the creatine this week still not using any pre WO supplement.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays training:

*Thursday*

*
*

*
Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg (legs were still in bits from the day before)

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*4 x 60kg

4 x 100kg

4 x 130kg

4 x 135kg (PB :bounce: )

4 x 135kg

Again a very quick session, my legs and lower back were still a bit stiff from the session the day before. Wasn't sure if i should go for a PB in the deadlift but just went for it and got it. 

Started back on the creatine this week still not using any pre WO supplement.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Oopps!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job on the PB on Dead lifts stud!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice DLing dude, got 140 in you for an easy 2 reps bud.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice PB. You've got 3 plates in you now.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome Foxy, well impressed with that big guy!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the encouragement guy's, i was chuffed to pull 135kg 3 plates here i come!! I didn't have time to put my friday training session on i will do it on monday.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday*



*
*

*
*

*
**Squat*

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 111kg

5 x117.5kg

(Didn't have it in me for a heavy 5th set).

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

5 x 83.5kg

10 x 70kg

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 56kg

10 x 56kg

10 x 56kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

7 x 45kg

Chuffed that i didn't need a spotter for my 5th set on bench press, definately some progression there.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

5 x 60kg (Warm up)

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

*Bench*

5 x 70kg

5 x 72.5kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 90kg (New PB) 

10 x 60kg(30sec rest between sets)

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 56kg

10 x 56kg

10 x 63kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg (7,1,1,1 went to failure)

Brilliant session today 120kg on the squat for 5 sets and new PB on the bench 90kg:bounce: the bench didn't feel that tough and is a little bit more to come on that.  . Back on the Boditronics Red Mist and felt good, massive pump after training, felt massive.:laugh:

Did i say that i was chuffed:clap:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays training:

*Wednesday*

*
*

*
Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*10 x 60kg

4 x 100kg

4 x 120kg

4 x 136kg (PB)

Short session again didn't feel great but managed to get a PB on the deadlift.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

PB's falling all over the bloody place!!!!!!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> PB's falling all over the bloody place!!!!!!!


I know i am chuffed to bits, i haven't up dated for a while and i have broken 2 more PB's, i am on a roll. :bounce:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Woohoo! Tell us please.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday*

*
*

*Squat*

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 111kg

5 x 117.5kg

5 x 127.5kg (PB)

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 85kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 85kg

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 56kg

10 x 56kg

10 x 56kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

Chuffed that i didn't need a spotter on any of my bench press sets, massive progression there, it doesn't seem that long ago that i had to ramp up to 85kg and needed a spotter, in fact i can remember being chuffed to bits to do the weight. Felt really good.  I was getting spotted by an experienced lifter a while back and he said that my bench press position was really weak and i was nearly lifting over my head rather than over my chest and when i was struggling my legs were kicking out. Since then my technique has improved massively in fact i now have a technique rather than just lying there with my legs twiching about. My squat has been going well for a while.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Woohoo! Tell us please.


:laugh: Squat as above^^ and i lifted 92.5kg on the bench press this morning!! :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job Foxy!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Good job Foxy!


Thanks Wang. :tongue:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays session:

*Monday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg (Warm up)

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg (didn't realise that i did this last week or i would of gone up 2.5)

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

*Bench*

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5/8 x 92.5kg (New PB) 

12 x 60kg(30sec rest between sets)

12 x 65kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 56kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 70kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg (last rep was a half rep)

Hadn't done abs for ages so did some crunches 50,25,25

Chuffed to bits with the 92.5kg bench, 100kg really doesn't seem that far away now. I did 8 reps with a spotter but i am only going to claim 5 myself as i was getting a little help after that. The reps are getting better on my bi curls.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays training:

*Wednesday*

*
*

*
*Didn't do squats as usual.

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

5 x 100kg (Warm up)

4 x 120kg

4 x 130kg

4 x 137.5kg (PB)

*Shoulder press*

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 52.5kg

*Bi curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

*Abs crunches*

50

25

25

A bit of a disjointed session but one step closer to the 3 plates on each side. I felt a bit of a tingling in my hamstring, like a cramping so i did my last set and called it a day. The last thing i want to do is get injured.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Check you out you stud. These PB's are starting to get silly now!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Fozy's on gear:whistling:

Lol just kidding mate, nice PB's, see what a bit of confidence can do


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Check you out you stud. These PB's are starting to get silly now!


Thanks mate, i have been working in training cycles for a while now but i just thought sod it i don't need to have a week off every 8 weeks and build up again, and i read that you hadn't taken any time off a while back so i have gone for it.

I do think that i will have to have a change soon though as squating 3 times a week and deadlifting once a week is having a toll on my lower back.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Fozy's on gear:whistling:
> 
> Lol just kidding mate, nice PB's, see what a bit of confidence can do


I had some roid rage in the gym the other day but thats another story.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I defo would not be squatting 3 times a week. That is insane to be honest Foxy. I am guessing you are doing it for a growth hormone release before your main workout.

You should have at least a week between squatting, spesh if going heavy, which you are now.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I defo would not be squatting 3 times a week. That is insane to be honest Foxy. I am guessing you are doing it for a growth hormone release before your main workout.
> 
> You should have at least a week between squatting, spesh if going heavy, which you are now.


I think that you are right, i ramp up to my PB on a Monday 5 lightish sets on a Wednesday before i deadlift and then 5 sets just under my PB on a friday. I am looking forward to a change.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wouldn't get to hung up on specific training programmes to be honest, although they have obviously worked for you so far.

Try taking a month just to go into the gym and do what you feel, change to a 4 day split. Do anything you like. Just keep lifting heavy.

A change is as good as a rest, and taking a break from a regimented programme will re-invigorate you. Do a 3 or 4 x 8, or you could try the programme I am on. I could PM that for you if you fancy having a look?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Not having a go by any means, but 3 day full body workouts is fine. Actually full body workouts from my guru the guy swears by them. I only have 24 minutes to train and that just isn't enough time.

If you are making strength gains on your present routine do not change a thing. Now that being said, 3 times squatting is a bit much and I hope it is more volume based and not intensity based.

I train instinctively myself, example, I am going to the river this weekend so no dead lifts......lol If I have any back pain from the river trip this weekend it will be kidneys.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I wouldn't get to hung up on specific training programmes to be honest, although they have obviously worked for you so far.
> 
> Try taking a month just to go into the gym and do what you feel, change to a 4 day split. Do anything you like. Just keep lifting heavy.
> 
> A change is as good as a rest, and taking a break from a regimented programme will re-invigorate you. Do a 3 or 4 x 8, or you could try the programme I am on. I could PM that for you if you fancy having a look?


Yes please.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday*

*
*

*
Squat*

5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 130kg (PB)

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg (had to give in and get a spotter)

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 63kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg (not great form, back arching and swinging)

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg (9.5 really maxed out)

That 130kg squat was a killer, i think i have maxed out there, felt my spine compressing and clicking. Also maxed out on the pull downs as i was leaning back and swinging slightly and i don't want to hurt my elbow again. Tried to do all the bench myself but my shoulders were giving up on me on the 4th set. Shoulder joints are in bits i need to OD on cod liver oil.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Get in there Foxy son, you are officially stronger than me on squats you big stud!!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Get in there Foxy son, you are officially stronger than me on squats you big stud!!!


Seriously?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chris squats like a girl. I think he has done 140 for 3.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes Darren, thank you, I was capable of answering that myself.

Yes Foxy, I do not squat very heavy at the moment as I have not been squatting very long, but you have me on that lift. I have done 140 for 3, so using a simple calculation I would reckon you could beat me at 140.

Make no mistake though Fox, I'll be hunting you down dude


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Next time you're in That London, you'll be squatting till you boak.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Yes Darren, thank you, I was capable of answering that myself.
> 
> Yes Foxy, I do not squat very heavy at the moment as I have not been squatting very long, but you have me on that lift. I have done 140 for 3, so using a simple calculation I would reckon you could beat me at 140.
> 
> Make no mistake though Fox, I'll be hunting you down dude


 :surrender:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

My sister who hadn't seen me for a while said that i looked 'buff', which is good to see that people can see a difference in me. Going to have to go on a cut soon though as my waist is getting out of control!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Yes Darren, thank you, I was capable of answering that myself.
> 
> Yes Foxy, I do not squat very heavy at the moment as I have not been squatting very long, but you have me on that lift. I have done 140 for 3, so using a simple calculation I would reckon you could beat me at 140.
> 
> Make no mistake though Fox, I'll be hunting you down dude


The 130kg was heavy, i mean really heavy, i am quite a way off 140kg.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg (Warm up)

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

*Bench*

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 92.5kg (Equaled PB) 

12 x 60kg

12 x 65kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 56kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg (last 2 reps were half reps)


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Look's tidy mate, keep it up


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday*

*
*

5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

5 x 100kg (Warm up)

4 x 120kg

4 x 130kg

4 x 137.5kg (Equaled PB)

*Shoulder press*

5 x 40kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg

5 x 50kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday*

*
*

*
Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 130kg (Equaled PB)

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well i am chuffed to bits with this weeks training, managed to equal last weeks PB's which is great, next week i will push hard to get some more PB's. My lower back is now constantly sore and i am looking forward to a change in program in the next few weeks. I read in this weeks Men's Fitness that you shouldn't arch your back when benching as it could cause lower back problems. Well i have just started driving through my feet and arching my back slightly and i have had great results, my bench has gone up 5kg ish in the last few weeks. I am now wondering if they are related..


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Going to struggle to get into the gym 3 times this week but i will do my best. :angry: I had one of my wife's lucozades over the weekend and had a look at the sugar content and couldn't believe it had 50g of sugar!! 10 tea spoons worth!! It was only the small bottles as well not even sure if it was 500ml. Lucozades are bad...ok.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Tuesday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*No squating today as i had a sore back

*Bench*

5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 70kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 56kg

10 x 63kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg (last 2 reps were half reps)

Short session due to lack of time, i tried 95kg on the bench but my spotter was helping me too much for me to claim that i lifted it, so i haven't included it above.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Thursday*

*
*

*Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 120kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*10 x 60kg

5 x 100kg (Warm up)

4 x 120kg

4 x 130kg

2 x 140kg (PB)

*Bench press*

5 x 60kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 82.5kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 95kg (PB)

Well what a session i finally got the 140kg on the deadlift if only for 2 reps, to be honest i think it has been coming for a long time and i know that i can do more if i had some straps as my grip was giving out on me. I was very bad and couldn't resist having another pop at the 95kg on the bench. I should of done shoulder press instead but wanted another crack at it after my failure on the tuesday. I still needed a bit of help from my spotter but i am now claiming it as he said that he was hardly touching the bar.  I bet the next 5kg are the slowest ever. :rockon:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Now got some MyProtein Pulse pre WO drink, value is excellent 800g for about £23 and you only need 2 tiny scoops so it should last alot longer than the red mist i was using. I will let you know how i get on with it.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Well done on your PB's Fozy especially on the bench.

The 100kg is in sight now bud:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TBH if you'd not done the 130 you'd have had more than 2 on the 140 I reckon. Well done mate, 3 plates is a great milestone.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> TBH if you'd not done the 130 you'd have had more than 2 on the 140 I reckon. Well done mate, 3 plates is a great milestone.


Thanks alot Darren, i was chuffed to bits with the 3 plates each side, just looking at it was psyching me out and then a mate came up to me and asked what i was doing bi curls!! We had a laugh and i told him that 'yeah its my warm down set' I then cracked on with it and it came up. Well chuffed.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

marc5180 said:


> Well done on your PB's Fozy especially on the bench.
> 
> The 100kg is in sight now bud:thumb:


Good to see you again Marc, thanks alot, its in sight now, but how long will that last few kgs take!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Two PB's in one workout.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Not bad at all Fozy, i want to see 160 out of you by next week


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Not bad at all Fozy, i want to see 160 out of you by next week


I think that i can lift more than the 140kg as its my grip that is giving out on me. I have no idea what i may max out on with straps but to be honest i am really happy with 140. Do you guys think its worth getting straps? I have always resisted as i wanted my grip to improve.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Straps can be useful for getting past a mental sticking point, but I wouldn't use them week in, week out.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

No don't get straps, i dislike them.

When i first started deadlifting, my grip used to go after 4 reps on 140kg. Now i have little grip issues pulling 180 for 6. It improves as you go on, just stick with it.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Straps can be useful for getting past a mental sticking point, but I wouldn't use them week in, week out.





YoungGun said:


> No don't get straps, i dislike them.
> 
> When i first started deadlifting, my grip used to go after 4 reps on 140kg. Now i have little grip issues pulling 180 for 6. It improves as you go on, just stick with it.


Thanks guys, that settles it then, no straps.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Just had a bit of a pants session, never mind, on a positive note the Pulse pre WO drink that i got from MyProtein is good stuff. Its cheaper than the Red Mist that i was using before and not only do you get more, 800g instead of 600g ish, but the serving size is way smaller. I have only used it a few times but it has been good, and its going to last alot longer. Time will tell if it starts to have less of an effect. I will post up this weeks sessions soon.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

*Bench*

5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 95kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

Very pleased as the 95kg bench felt strong as did the squats.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday*

*
*

*
Squat*

5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*10 x 60kg

5 x 100kg (Warm up)

4 x 120kg

4 x 130kg

3 x 140kg (PB)

*Shoulder press*

10 x 15kg DB's

10 x 17.5kg DB's

10 x 20kg DB's

Got the extra rep on the deadlift well happy with that, i didn't dare go for a 4th as i had a well rounded back on the 3rd lift and my right quad was feeling tight. Feels good lifting the 3 plates each side.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Thursday*

Experimenting with some German volume:

*Bench press*

60 rest between sets.

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

*Bi Curl*

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

My chest wasn't too bad but my bi's and grip was in tatters.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

How was your new pre-WO?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday*

*
*

*
Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 120kg

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 88.5kg

5 x 88.5kg

5 x 88.5kg

5 x 88.5kg

5 x 88.5kg

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> How was your new pre-WO?


Its been good to be honest, tastes good, very small drink just 3 really small scoops in 150ml of water. I will have a play with the dosage and review in a week or so.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> *Deadlift*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Nice PB on dead lifts foxy.

I got to agree with you on the three plates, it does look impressive.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Nice PB on dead lifts foxy.
> 
> I got to agree with you on the three plates, it does look impressive.


I love it Nobody I've seen in my gym gets anywhere near it, and i can see people watching as i lift it. Feels good (bit vain i know). I wouldn't mind squating it now.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> I love it Nobody I've seen in my gym gets anywhere near it, and i can see people watching as i lift it. Feels good (bit vain i know). I wouldn't mind squating it now.


nice lift mate 

currently working my way up to that :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> nice lift mate
> 
> currently working my way up to that :thumbup1:


Thanks pasta.  What you lifting at the moment?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice lifts mate


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Nice lifts mate


Thanks mate, i am getting very close to my strength goals.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Your bench press routine aint to far from mine mate except mines 5xflat then 5xincline how long are you going to try this routine for.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> I love it Nobody I've seen in my gym gets anywhere near it, and i can see people watching as i lift it. Feels good (bit vain i know). I wouldn't mind squating it now.


You need to get to a better gym, at least now and again. It'll do wonders for your motivation.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

GVT training looks brutal, 10x10 on 60kg bench would have me in the corner crying lol! Respect mate!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

powerlifter8 said:


> GVT training looks brutal, 10x10 on 60kg bench would have me in the corner crying lol! Respect mate!


The first time it really was hard, the last 3 sets were a nightmare, my tri's felt like they were going to burst out of my arms. The 10x10 on bi's were bad as well.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Your bench press routine aint to far from mine mate except mines 5xflat then 5xincline how long are you going to try this routine for.


I've been doing these routines for ages, i will probably give it another month or so or until i stop gaining and then go more 8-10 reps range.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Last weeks Training:

*Monday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

*Bench*

5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 96kg(PB)

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

Crept up another 1kg on the bench, happy days.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday*

*
*

*
Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*10 x 60kg

5 x 100kg (Warm up)

4 x 120kg

4 x 130kg

4 x 140kg

Did a cut down session on wednesday no shoulder press and i only did 2 working sets on the squats which i think helped me get the extra rep on the 140kg, up to 4.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday*

*
*

*
Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 130kg

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

*Bi curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

Very happy to lift 90kg by myself without a spotter for 5 sets. I also did 2 sets of 10 dips with bodyweight and 2 sets of 50 crunches.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Had a massively sloppy weekend so far with alot of junk food, feeling fat and bloated, i need to sort out my diet soon and get the cardio on the go.:sad:


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very impressive lifting mate! I wouldn't worry about the junk food tbh, if your diet is decent during the week then it's all systems go


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Going to struggle to train more than once next week as i go under a dental surgeon on Tuesday, i will try and get a session in on tuesday morning so i only miss out on the one session.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Lifts have shot up since I last checked in, well done lad keep it up


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nearly benching a ton mate :beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't stress about missing a session every once in a while Foxy, it won't do you any harm mate.

Great lifts again, you're catching me, I better get lifting hard again!

hope the surgeon goes ok mate.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Nearly benching a ton mate :beer:


Nearly...getting nervous just thinking about it.



windsor81 said:


> Don't stress about missing a session every once in a while Foxy, it won't do you any harm mate.
> 
> Great lifts again, you're catching me, I better get lifting hard again!
> 
> hope the surgeon goes ok mate.


Thanks, i think its more in my head than anything else, when i have missed a session and then get back in the gym i feel weak, it must be in my head but i am yet to get my head around it if that makes any sence.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Lifts have shot up since I last checked in, well done lad keep it up


Cheers H. :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Nearly...getting nervous just thinking about it.
> 
> Thanks, i think its more in my head than anything else, when i have missed a session and then get back in the gym i feel weak, it must be in my head but i am yet to get my head around it if that makes any sence.


 I took two weeks off, last week went back and lifts were shocking. Hoping they are better this week other wise i might cry:lol:

Pretty sure everyones lifts drop.

Is that a DL PB also? 4 at 140?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> I took two weeks off, last week went back and lifts were shocking. Hoping they are better this week other wise i might cry:lol:
> 
> Pretty sure everyones lifts drop.
> 
> Is that a DL PB also? 4 at 140?


Yes it was YG i went up from 3 reps to 4 reps but to be honest i don't feel i was any stronger just that i dropped some of the squats before hand which made me fresher for the deads.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

*Bench*

5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 96kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

Really hot in the gym, sweating for England.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Tuesday*

*
*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*10 x 60kg

5 x 100kg (Warm up)

4 x 110kg

4 x 120kg

4 x 130kg

4 x 140kg

*Shoulder press*

10 x 15kg DB

10 x 17.5kg DB

Really happy to get the 140kg again, proves that it wasn't a flash in the pan.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Fozy, what are you doing:cursing:

I told you the other week i want to see 160 pulled from you, yet you give me another 140:cursing:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Fozy, what are you doing:cursing:
> 
> I told you the other week i want to see 160 pulled from you, yet you give me another 140:cursing:


Oh come on YG it was a good 140kg!!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday*

*
*

*Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 92.5kg

5 x 92.5kg

5 x 92.5kg (needed spotter)

5 x 92.5kg

5 x 92.5kg

*
*

*
Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 132.5kg (PB)

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

*Bi curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

132.5kg squat today felt good and strong. 92.5 kg for the first time for 5 sets.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Why did you drop weight on bench mate.reps when you make the 100.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cracking squatting mate, I can't wait to crack 130kg  LOL


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Why did you drop weight on bench mate.reps when you make the 100.


On a Monday i ramp up to my PB, on a friday i do 5 sets of a constant weight.



powerlifter8 said:


> Cracking squatting mate, I can't wait to crack 130kg  LOL


Thanks mate, really enjoyed it, i feel there is more to come as well. May just be me but i am sure the bar was bending very slightly.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> *Squat*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Nice squats stud!

I am here even though I don't post much.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Nice squats stud!
> 
> I am here even though I don't post much.


Thanks boss.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I mentioned a few weeks ago about a gent that gave me some advice on the bench press which really gave me a kick to work on my technique and as a result my bench has been improving as of late. I have seen a picture of him on the wall in the gym and it turns out he is the British drug free powerlifting single lift champion and british record holder Gary Conway:

http://www.worcesternews.co.uk/sport/3561836.Record_breaking_Gary_targets_world_championships/

The guy next to him Andrew Bulter also taught me how to deadlift. You can't complain with guys like that to help you.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Make that advice from a world champion:

http://www.worcesternews.co.uk/sport/3779181.print/


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays training:

*Monday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

*Bench*

5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 97.5kg (PB)

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

Chest is very stiff this morning, i may do wednesdays session today, not sure at the moment whether to go for a PB of 142.5kg on the deadlift or stick with 140kg. I suppose that i will see how i feel.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice Bench General.

As for DL, i'd stick on the 140 but aim for 6 reps


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

YoungGun said:


> Nice Bench General.
> 
> As for DL, i'd stick on the 140 but aim for 6 reps


I agree on both statements. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Yesterdays training:
> 
> *Monday *
> 
> ...


Great stuff mate jus another 2.5 and :beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Check you out and your PB's Fozster. You're rockin!!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Brilliant session yesterday, i was planning on a deadlift session and trying for the 140 for 6 reps if i had it in me, but i met up with a friend and trained with him instead. Loved it!! We did a shoulder session followed by a quick session on bi's and tri's. I may try and get down on the journal what we were doing later, i wasn't even getting a chance to recover lots of sets low reps heavy weights and then switching to high reps with little or no rest.

It was a real beasting and i loved it! 

I am now really looking forward to hitting my strength goals and changing routine and working more towards mass.

Really enjoyed it. :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Great stuff mate jus another 2.5 and :beer:





windsor81 said:


> Check you out and your PB's Fozster. You're rockin!!


Thanks guy's:thumb: I know, i am getting close to my long term goal now. :bounce:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Thanks guy's:thumb: I know, i am getting close to my long term goal now. :bounce:


To kiss another man?? :tongue:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> To kiss another man?? :tongue:


LOL


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> To kiss another man?? :tongue:





winger said:


> LOL


WTF!! :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I tried to train yesterday but Mon, Tues, Wed was too much and i bined the session half way through i was just to stiff.

Deadlift

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

120kg x 6

130kg x 4

I knew that i had nothing left so didn't even try the 140kg. Suffering from a hang over today after a work function last night.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You only get hang overs when you stop drinking.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays session:

*Friday*

*
*

*
**Bench*

*
*

*
*5 x 92.5kg

5 x 92.5kg

5 x 92.5kg

5 x 92.5kg

5 x 92.5kg (needed spotter)

*
*

*
Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 135kg (PB)

*Lat pull downs*

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 70kg

*Bi curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

Bench is still moving forwards, chuffed to bits with the Squat PB, it really was hard work and i nearly stalled half way up on the last rep. At the moment i am on:

140kg x 5

135kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

Getting there.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Certainly are mate, well done. I'm going to be switching to 5x5 after the cut, squats 3x a week. Can't wait


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Heinkeken said:


> Certainly are mate, well done. I'm going to be switching to 5x5 after the cut, squats 3x a week. Can't wait


I've really enjoyed it, made some cracking strength gains.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg (cut the 5 set down to 3)

*Bench*

5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 98.5kg (PB I wasn't going to go for it but felt really strong)

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 72kg

*Machine Bi preacher curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

Wasn't going to go for the 98.5kg bench but felt really strong, i was tempted to put the 100kg on but held back. If not 100kg next week the week after (fingers crossed).


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'll get it. The difference is negligible.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

dmcc said:


> You'll get it. The difference is negligible.


X2 the 1.5 is f.all


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Been getting into my diet this week, planning meals etc, going to work on my waist line. Just made a cracking meal:

Salmon Packet

Sweat potatoe mash

Cheddar cheese sause


Salmon fillet on a large sheet of tin foil

Add button mushrooms

Green beans

Asparagus

Sqeeze a lemon over all food and then put 2 slices on Salmon

Season

Rap up and put in oven for 25 minutes

Add sweat potatoe mash and cheese sause


One of the best meals i have ever made, was gorgeous!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job on the squats and the bench foxy!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Foxy you tw#t, I've just realised you are stronger than me on squats now!

I wanna poke you in the eye!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Foxy you tw#t, I've just realised you are stronger than me on squats now!
> 
> I wanna poke you in the eye!!!


What are you going to poke him with?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> What are you going to poke him with?


OMG! :huh:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Foxy you tw#t, I've just realised you are stronger than me on squats now!
> 
> I wanna poke you in the eye!!!


You've squated 140kg haven't you? I would like to get the 140kg i don't aspire to lift more than that though. TBH i am happy lifting what i am.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I didn't do my usual training session on Wednesday as i trained with a friend again and he beasted me on back and bi's. Brilliant session was feeling a little sick half way through. My bi's are still in tatters now.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

*Bench*

5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 100kg :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 72kg

10 x 72kg

10 x 72kg

Long term goal achieved absolutely chuffed to bits. I put the 4 20kgs on the bar and was prowling around the gym, i was pumped up on adrenilin, i managed 3 reps by myself and got some assistance on the last 2. 

I want to do it a couple more times just to convince myself its not a one off and then work more towards mass building programs and rep range.

Well happy:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Still got these reps bud reserved for the 100


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent milestone Foxy!!

Now do it again.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb : welldone mate keep it up,nice lifting heres the reps


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Forget the pansy ****,keep lifting bigger weights and eat more grub:thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Excellent milestone Foxy!!
> 
> Now do it again.





Dsahna said:


> :thumb: :thumb : welldone mate keep it up,nice lifting heres the reps


Thanks guys i am chuffed to bits to be in the 100 club, looking forward to doing it again on Monday.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well done Foxy my man


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Well done Foxy my man


Cheers glass eye, did another 100kg bench today i will post up the exact numbers at work tomorrow.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Get em up then, I want to see this monster workout thats gonna make me jealous!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Fozy, it is right isnt that you can't transfer until you've done your 4 years unless still in training?

I thought that was the case but add your input in the "training for army" thread in shows and pros. Wasn't sure so thought i'd ask you lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Fozy are you still among the living mate?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Fozy are you still among the living mate?


I am mate been busy, i will update my training soon.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Fozy, it is right isnt that you can't transfer until you've done your 4 years unless still in training?
> 
> I thought that was the case but add your input in the "training for army" thread in shows and pros. Wasn't sure so thought i'd ask you lol


Not 100% sure i will find out and post up.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

*Bench*

5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 72kg

10 x 72kg

10 x 72kg

*Bi Curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

My mate put 105kg on the bar but i am not going to claim it as i didn't lift it myself, did 2 assisted reps.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Last Wednesday i did a bit of deadlifting only up to 130kg but was experimenting with different rep ranges and exercises.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Friday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

*Bench*

5 x 60kg (warm up)

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

*Lat Pull downs*

10 x 72kg

10 x 72kg

10 x 72kg

*Bi Curls*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

On friday i had a different spotter for the bench and i did 3 reps without him touching the bar but my form then fell to pieces and i started disco dancing on the bench and ended up pulling a muscle in my arm pit.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays training session was purely experimental using dumbells and machines in the 10 rep range to get a feel what i can lift. Nothing to report hopefully next week i will have a new training program in place.

Does anybody have any training program suggestions, i am looking to build mass now that i am happy with my strength 8-10 rep range/German volume/FST-7. Help will be gratefully received. :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Up bench to 105


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Up bench to 105


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've used German volume/10 x 10. It's good for a change, maybe do it for 1 week, but I couldn't handle that volume all the time, would wear me out to fast!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I've used German volume/10 x 10. It's good for a change, maybe do it for 1 week, but I couldn't handle that volume all the time, would wear me out to fast!


I think the german volume training program is one 10x10 per session different exercise every week so it wouldn't be too bad. Thats how i read it anyway, i could be wrong.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

The german volume looks like a good routine but i would keep the exercise the same every week such as a big compound lift and keep upping the poundage.

Crap if you mix it up every week imo.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wednesday*

*
*

*Deadlift*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg (Warm up)

4 x 120kg

4 x 130kg

2 x 140kg

*Cable row*

10 x 56kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 77kg

*Lat pull down*

10 x 56kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 77kg

*Lat pull down behind neck*

10 x 49kg

10 x 56kg

*Bi curls Machine*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

*EZ bar curls*

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

7's to failure for one set.

Kept the deadlift reps low and experimented with back and bi session. Got a slight right elbow problem.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Todays training:

*Friday *

*
*

*
**Squat*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 120kg

Wanted to get back up to 130kg but back was still a bit stiff from wednesday.

*Calf raises*

10 x 80kg

10 x 90kg

10 x 100kg

*Smith shoulder press*

10 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 80kg /10 x 60kg/30 x 40kg

*Single arm cross cable raises*

6 x 20kg

10 x 15kg

10 x 15kg

*Double arm cross cable raises*

10 x 10kg

10 x 10 german volume side arm raises to parallel with 5kg weights.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good lifting fozy,nice shoulder pressing:thumb:

Ill pretend i didnt see the gay dropsets:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I do drop sets on my isolation exercises.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Good lifting fozy,nice shoulder pressing:thumb:
> 
> Ill pretend i didnt see the gay dropsets:laugh:


Er..thanks


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I trained with my training partner yesterday, did chest and shoulders mainly on the smith bench press and flys and seated shoulder press. I am not even going to try and put down what i did, i really enjoyed the session and i am quite stiff this morning but he is now working in the high rep range anywhere between 15-30 reps which isn't really going to benfit me. I will train with him for the rest of the week but unless he drops into the 8-10 rep range i am going to have to go solo again. Its good to completely change my training for the week but i want to gain size and if i keep training like this i fear i will lose alot of strength.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

NOOOOOOOO! Trust me mate,youll benefit more with a range of 6 to 8 reps to failure!

Keep it heavy,keep calories high and youll explode:thumb:

Dont worry about fat till your bf% gets to an undesireable level.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> NOOOOOOOO! Trust me mate,youll benefit more with a range of 6 to 8 reps to failure!
> 
> Keep it heavy,keep calories high and youll explode:thumb:
> 
> Dont worry about fat till your bf% gets to an undesireable level.


Thanks mate will do, Monday i will be going heavy (ish) again.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays training:

*Wednesday*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg (Warm up)

4 x 120kg

4 x 130kg

4 x 140kg

*Cable row*

10 x 56kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 70kg

*Lat pull down*

10 x 63kg

10 x 70kg

10 x 77kg

*Bi curls Machine*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

*EZ bar curls*

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

7's to failure for one set.

Happy to get back up to 4 reps on the 140kg deads.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Strong biceps mate, good deadlifting aswell, i think you should go for a 1 rep max:whistling: 

Good for motivation as i reckon you will be hitting anywhere between 145-155kg.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Strong biceps mate, good deadlifting aswell, i think you should go for a 1 rep max:whistling:
> 
> Good for motivation as i reckon you will be hitting anywhere between 145-155kg.


Thanks mate.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

nice lifting mate, well done on the deads!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Come on Foxy, do some posting will ya, good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Come on Foxy, do some posting will ya, good, bad or indifferent.


I know wanger, i know,


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterday morning i did shoulders and tri's but for the first time i forgot my pen and paper, i had a really good session. My training partner then phoned me in the afternoon to train biceps, he managed to talk me into it and we did a quick 30 minutes. We trained again this morning doing chest and then shoulders. Absolutely knackered trained every day this week apart from tuesday and twice on thursday, but i don't know how much i will be able to train next week so i'm not too bothered.

It's hard to log my training as much now as when i train with my partner nothing is logged and we change the sessions alot. Enjoying training at the moment, not lifting particularly heavey but good fun.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

When you train hard,you should be crawling out the gym not having fun fozy, MAN UP

:lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> When you train hard,you should be crawling out the gym not having fun fozy, MAN UP
> 
> :lol:


 :blush:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Bit of cardio today, cycled home 12 miles, going to start doing this more often to battle the bulge.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

What height are you and what size is your waist mate?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

177.5cm/5'10"+

When i push my waist out and measure around the widest part its 38", it was 39". :blush:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Trained today easy session by myself:

*Bench press*

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

*Incline Press*

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

*Machine fly*

3 sets of 10 can't remember weights

*Machine press*

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 80kg

*Machine Incline press*

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

*Dips*

10,10

*Rope pull downs*

3 sets of 10 can't remember weight

Not feeling great think i may have a cold coming.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Id be dead after that W.O mate

:crying:what happened to the 100k bench fozy


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Id be dead after that W.O mate
> 
> :crying:what happened to the 100k bench fozy


I am just trying different things at the moment, i didn't feel too great and i wasn't using a spotter, i am trying to get more volume into my routine. Hopefully i will train tomorrow morning and then have 5 days off and hit it hard on Monday.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Im upping my rep range mate,under the guidance of someone rrrreal hot:lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Im upping my rep range mate,under the guidance of someone rrrreal hot:lol:


I can't remember telling you to do that.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Have you got 22" guns:whistling:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Todays session*

*
*

*
Deadlift*

*
*

*
*5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg (Warm up)

4 x 120kg

3 x 130kg

*Lat pull down behind neck*

10 x 49kg

10 x 56kg

10 x 63kg

10 x 63kg

*Lat pull down front*

10 x 70kg

10 x 77kg

10 x 77kg

*Bi curls Machine*

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

*EZ bar curls*

10 x 27.5kg

10 x 27.5kg

*Isolated dumbbell*

10 x 10kg

10 x 10kg

*Rope bi curls*

15 x 35kg

15 x 35kg

Definately not very well felt weak and 130kg dead was all i could manage (140kg last week), finished off with a little circuit with the four bi exercises with little/no rest between sets. Thats me now off until Monday, hopefully i will feel better.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Feel for you fozy,its something in the air at the miniute mate still a good workout none the less

Keep plugging


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Feel for you fozy,its something in the air at the miniute mate still a good workout none the less
> 
> Keep plugging


A lesser man would be bedded down, maybe even hospitalised, i will crack on as usual though.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hed die mate!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Enjoy your rest fella! Well deserved :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> Enjoy your rest fella! Well deserved :thumb:


Well rested now and feel over the worst of the cold/virus/flu/bird flu/swine flu. Looking forward to really hitting the gym hard for the next few weeks.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> A lesser man would be bedded down, maybe even hospitalised, i will crack on as usual though.


That is funny. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yesterdays training:

10 mile cycle to work 40 minutes

Chest and tri's session with my training partner, still too light for my liking but good session none the less, did bench, incline, pec deck, dips, rope pull downs and tricep dips. It was a good session short rest periods.

10 mile cycle home 40 minutes


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

This morning another 10 cycle to work, i am having a green tea in the morning and then after the cycle when i get to work i have my protein porrage.

It is good to do cardio on an empty stomach in the morning isn't it?

Would it be ok to weight train an hour later?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Fozy, 20 miles per day is alot.

Cardio on an empty stomach is good if it's low intesity, which i doubt a 10 mile cycle is.

I would cut that down definately, you could weight train 1 hr later but you would need some good scran down you first.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just swinging by to see how you're getting on foxy boi


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Firstly thanks guys i wasn't expecting the little red tab for along time.

I didn't cycle Wednesday and Thursday as i needed to use the car, i did a little back and bi's session on wednesday but didn't feel strong and never did any deadlifting.

Cycled in this morning 10 miles just under 40 minutes, had my porrage now waiting for my training partner, will probably do shoulders.  Oh and currently on Thermobol, i know its not very highly rated but i got it very cheap on sale at argos months ago.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Fozy, 20 miles per day is alot.
> 
> Cardio on an empty stomach is good if it's low intesity, which i doubt a 10 mile cycle is.
> 
> I would cut that down definately, you could weight train 1 hr later but you would need some good scran down you first.


Can't really cut it down, i live 10 miles from work so i either do it or don't..Do it....DO IT...*DO IT*


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Can't really cut it down, i live 10 miles from work so i either do it or don't..Do it....DO IT...*DO IT*


 Get one of the sprogs to pick you up:whistling:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YoungGun said:


> Get one of the sprogs to pick you up:whistling:


I have a free lift to work that i have used for the last 2 years, just want/need to do some cardio.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Make the cycle journey once or twice a week,could you manage that


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> Make the cycle journey once or twice a week,could you manage that


I will probably settle into driving on the Monday morning and Friday afternoon. 8 times a week.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Eh:confused1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Driving on the Monday and Friday makes it easier for me to get my kit to and from work. Cardio for the rest of the days.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ah:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Oh and currently on Thermobol, i know its not very highly rated but i got it very cheap on sale at argos months ago.


Do you feel the Thermobol?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Do you feel the Thermobol?


Don't feel any different, i think that i have lost a very small amount of weight but the cardio would do that anyway so we shall see, or not.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Did a chest and tri's session today with my training partner, did smith bench weighted dips and dumbell flys as well as press ups and rope pull downs. It was a really good session, got up to 110kg bench for 2 reps but it was on the smith bench.

Followed by a 10 cycle home 45 minutes.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice job,110:thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

10 cycle to work this morning, won't be cycling home though as i am getting drunk this afternoon at the horse racing.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You should be proper ashamed fozy:lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i like that chest workout, pretty similar to mind...flat press, dips and fly's  although i throw incline in as well sometimes instead of flys! 110's a nice weight as well !!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Went to the gym yesterday afternoon followed by the 10 mile cycle home in the heat. Did a quick shoulder session by myself, shoulder pressing on the smith machine and with DB's. Was quite supprsed that i managed 25kg dumbell shoulder pressing.

Cycled 10 miles this morning and will train back and bi's at 1530 hours then will cycle 10 miles home.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Dsahna said:


> You should be proper ashamed fozy:lol:


It was a good afternoon, fancy dress and a bit of surfing, as well as losing all my money.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Was quite supprsed that i managed 25kg dumbell shoulder pressing.


You are a beast, that is strong fozy!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Surfing ffswhere you from fozy,florida


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Surfing wtf

Was this with work?

How the fcuk did you manage to get on that? :cursing:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> You are a beast, that is strong fozy!


Thanks



Dsahna said:


> Surfing ffswhere you from fozy,florida


I wish.



YoungGun said:


> Surfing wtf
> 
> Was this with work?
> 
> How the fcuk did you manage to get on that? :cursing:


Ha it wasn't proper surfing, :lol: it was just the bucking bronco type thing but a surf board at the horse racing.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I did a chest session on friday by myself:

*Bench press*

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

10 x 60kg

*Body weight Dips*

6,8 to failure

*Pec Dec*

3 sets can't remember the weights again to failure.

I then supersetted rope pull downs and narrow arm press ups, triceps were absolutely distroyed.

The german volume at the start really took it out of my shoulders and tri's and the rest of the session was a struggle, to be honest though my german volume wasn't very strict on the rest intervals and i was taking alot longer than i should of done.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> to be honest though my german volume wasn't very strict on the rest intervals and i was taking alot longer than i should of done.


Probably because you went too heavy in the first place. :whistling:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Probably because you went too heavy in the first place. :whistling:


Spot on winger, as usual, how did you get so wise?? :confused1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Spot on winger, as usual, how did you get so wise?? :confused1:


Chronic masturbation and thanks for asking. :thumbup1:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Chronic masturbation and thanks for asking. :thumbup1:


Oooohhh!!! :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Not posted much this week but been cycling 20 miles everyday 10 miles am 10 miles pm, trained chest and back and bi's with my training partner hopefully will do shoulders today. Benched 100 kg but with help from a spotter and then 110kg on the smith again with help.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Still alive still training, got some time off work so not cycling at the moment, and diet has been poor as usual when i'm not working.

Nice breakfast shake this morning though:


1 raw egg

Table spoon coconut oil

Table spoon peanut butter

Handful of Almonds

200ml milk

100ml fruit juice (multivitamin)

1 scoop whey

1 scoop fine scottish oats

L Glut

4 ice cubes


Makes a pint of nutty shake.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Sounds divine mate


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I haven't posted on here for over a month now but still been training hard, friends have said that i look bigger which is very motivating. Not been following any particular training program, most of my benching has been on the smith machine which i am begining to regret as i am getting some clavical pain which feels like shin splints (not pleasant). I managed to do 5 dips with 20kg and then assisted for the last 5 yesterday which i am very happy with. :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Nice to see you again fozy,i thought you had been abducted by aliens mate:lol:

Sounds like your making gains though ..so good work mate:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jesus, blast from the past eh!!! 

Glad your well matey. :thumb:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

right fozy,

I've been away for months (longer than you) and as we both started at the same time (same lifts etc) I though a comparison might be interesting. What are you up to with bench, deads etc


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It's foxy or did he change it?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's still Foxy, just a part time Foxy these days!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get to posting Foxy!


----------

